# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Γενικά >  >  Κυκλώματα εξόδου πομπών VHF/UHF (Συζήτηση)

## p.gabr

χαιρετω ολους τους αρ-εφ-ικους

Ηθελα μια συζητηση επι κυκλωματων εξοδου πομπων (FM) ,που  πολλες φορες εχω δει  να προβαλονται εδω
..................................................  .....................
Eχω δει ....... λοιπον κατι τετοια
attachment.jpg
στην εξοδο ενα κυκλωμα L-C σειρας
..................................................  ................
Ως γνωστον το συντονισμενο κυκλωμα σειρας εχει τις ακολουθες ιδιοτητες
2-5-2012 10-16-10 μμ.jpg

δηλ στην συχνοτητα συντονισμου πολυ μικρη αντισταση
...............................................
Απ οτι εγω μεχρι σημερα εχω προσεξει στις ξενες βιβλιογραφιες τα κυκλωματα ανοδου εχουν παραλληλο συντονισμενο κυκλωμα
 η απο 100 μηζ και πανω μπορει να βρεις και συντονισμενες γραμμες- κοιλοτητες

το παραλληλο συντονισμενο κυκλωμα στην συχνοτητα συντονισμου εχει μεγαλη αντισταση και αυτο ταιριαζει στο ζ του ανοδικου κυκλωματος της λυχνιας
2-5-2012 10-14-53 μμ.jpg
..................................................  ................

νομιζω οτι ειναι λαθος το κυκλωμα ανοδου σειρας για λυχνιες 
μην το μπερδεουμε με τρανζιστορ οπου εκει χρειαζεται κυκλωμα σειρας 

παρακαλω οσους συμμετεχουν  ,εαν καποιος εχει κατι απο βιβλιογραφια ,ας κανει καποια παραπομπη
Παρακαλω οσους συμμετεχουν να δινουν εγκυρη απαντηση

ισως κανω και λαθος ,δεν ντρεπομαι ομως να το θεσω

----------

SV8CRI panos (17-07-22)

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Πρόκειται ουσιαστικά για τεχνασματικό παράλληλο συντονισμένο κύκλωμα. Επειδή η λάμπα έχει υπερβολικά μεγάλη ενδοχωρητικότητα εξόδου για αυτές τις συχνότητες, ένα κλασικό κύκλωμα εξόδου (πχ Π) δεν θα συντόνιζε. Με αυτόν τον τρόπο συντονισμού, η ενδοχωρητικότητα εξόδου συνδέεται σε σειρά με τη χωρητικότητα του μεταβλητού πυκνωτή και συντονίζει εντός ζώνης. Ελπίζω να σε ικανοποίησε η απάντηση.

----------

p.gabr (02-05-12)

----------


## p.gabr

Ευχαριστω Δημητρη δεν τοχα σκεφτει ετσι

ΝΑΙ αν εκμεταλευεται αυτο μπορει

Ξερεις ειχα ψαξει αρκετα πριν το ποσταρω αλλα δεν ειχα βρει απαντηση

----------


## SRF

> Πρόκειται ουσιαστικά για τεχνασματικό παράλληλο συντονισμένο κύκλωμα. Επειδή η λάμπα έχει υπερβολικά μεγάλη ενδοχωρητικότητα εξόδου για αυτές τις συχνότητες, *ένα κλασικό κύκλωμα εξόδου (πχ Π) δεν θα συντόνιζε*. Με αυτόν τον τρόπο συντονισμού, η ενδοχωρητικότητα εξόδου συνδέεται σε σειρά με τη χωρητικότητα του μεταβλητού πυκνωτή και συντονίζει εντός ζώνης. Ελπίζω να σε ικανοποίησε η απάντηση.



Μου επιτρέπετε να "διαφωνήσω" ? Ή καλύτερα να διαφοροποιηθώ ως προς τι συμπεριφορά και τί κάνει τελικώς στην μία περίπτωση (σειρά) και στην άλλη (παράλληλο) συντονιστικό κύκλωμα? 
Αυτό εδώ για παράδειγμα 
RFtube.JPG 
γιατί δεν θα συντονίσει?

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Για να μεινουμε στο θέμα μας, να σας δώσω ένα παράδειγμα. 

1. Διερεύνηση του συντονισμού:
Αν  χρησιμοποιήσουμε παράλληλο συντονισμό με μια χωρητικότητα πχ 20pF  συνδεδεμένη παράλληλα με 20pF χωρητικότητα εξόδου της λυχνίας, αυτές  παρουσιάζουν ισοδύναμη χωρητικότητα 40pF. Για συχνότητα συντονισμού  200MΗz, η αυτεπαγωγή που απαιτείται είναι περίπου 0,15nH, σύμφωνα με τον  τύπο της συχνότητας συντονισμού. Αν χρησιμοποιήσουμε την παραλλαγή του  pgabr, οι δυο χωρητικότητες συνδέονται σε σειρά και η ισοδύναμη  χωρητικότητα είναι 10pF. Η απαιτούμενη αυτεπαγωγή θα είναι 0,63nH που  είναι μια τιμή που κατασκευάζεται ευκολώτερα. 

2. Διερεύνηση του Q:
Αν  τα υλικά είναι ιδανικά (χωρίς απώλειες) και η λυχνία παρουσιάζει μια  αντίσταση φορτίου πχ 1kΩ, η χωρητική αντίσταση του πυκνωτή 40pF της 1ης  περίπτωσης στα 200MHz θα είναι περίπου 20Ω, ενώ στη δεύτερη (10pF) θα  είναι 80Ω. Το Q στην πρώτη περίπτωση θα είναι 1000/20=50 και  στη  δεύτερη 1000/80=12,5, που είναι μια τιμή πιο διαχειρίσιμη και  ορθολογική.

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Για να γίνω ακριβέστερος ως προς τον SRF, γράφοντας <δεν θα συντόνιζε> εννοώ ότι θα ήταν εξαιρετικά δύσκολη η κατασκευή συμβατικού πηνίου τοσο μικρής αυτεπαγωγής (όχι τύπου strip line) με αποτέλεσμα μια μεγάλη δυσχέρεια στη ρύθμιση του συντονισμού. Απλώς εδώ αναγκάστηκα να προσθέσω άλλη μια παράγραφο στην απάντησή μου ώστε να είναι σαφέστερη.

----------


## SRF

> Για να γίνω ακριβέστερος ως προς τον SRF, γράφοντας <δεν θα συντόνιζε> εννοώ ότι θα ήταν εξαιρετικά δύσκολη η κατασκευή συμβατικού πηνίου τοσο μικρής αυτεπαγωγής (όχι τύπου strip line) με αποτέλεσμα μια μεγάλη δυσχέρεια στη ρύθμιση του συντονισμού. Απλώς εδώ αναγκάστηκα να προσθέσω άλλη μια παράγραφο στην απάντησή μου ώστε να είναι σαφέστερη.



Έστω ας συμφωνήσουμε μερικώς, αλλά τότε γιατί στον ταλαντωτή μας να έχουμε παράλληλο και όχι σειράς επίσης! Εκεί η ενδοχωρητικότητα Α-Κ δεν προστίθεται αντιστοίχως, δυσχεραίνοντας ομοίως τον συντονισμό μας, και δεν καθιστά την κατασκευή συμβατικού πηνίου επίσης εξαιρετικά δύσκολη?

----------


## johnnkast

Μηπως αγαπητοι μου,θα επρεπε να σκεφτουμε οτι εκτος απο "συντονισμενα κυκλωματα σειρας-παραλληλα"....εχουν και την ιδιοτητα του μετασχηματιστη;

Παρατηρουμε οτι τοσο στον ταλαντωτη οσο και στο τελικο σταδιο και τα δυο κυκλωματα, ειναι τα πηνια τους σε ΣΥΖΕΥΞΗ.....

ΑΡΑ:....στην καθε μια περιπτωση μας ενδιαφερει η προσαρμογη του συντονισμενου κυκλωματος με την συνθετη αντισταση του επομενου σταδιου....(στο πρωτο ειναι το οδηγο πλεγμα της 504...και στο αλλο η κεραια...)


Υ.Γ
Ωραιο και ενδιαφερον το θεμα σου Παναγιωτη...οσο και οι τοποθετησεις των φιλων

----------


## SRF

> Μηπως αγαπητοι μου,θα επρεπε να σκεφτουμε οτι εκτος απο "συντονισμενα κυκλωματα σειρας-παραλληλα".... *εχουν και την ιδιοτητα του μετασχηματιστη;
> 
> Παρατηρουμε οτι τοσο στον ταλαντωτη οσο και στο τελικο σταδιο και τα δυο κυκλωματα, ειναι τα πηνια τους σε ΣΥΖΕΥΞΗ.....*
> ΑΡΑ:....στην καθε μια περιπτωση μας ενδιαφερει η προσαρμογη του συντονισμενου κυκλωματος με την συνθετη αντισταση του επομενου σταδιου....(στο πρωτο ειναι το οδηγο πλεγμα της 504...και στο αλλο η κεραια...)
> 
> 
> Υ.Γ
> Ωραιο και ενδιαφερον το θεμα σου Παναγιωτη...οσο και οι τοποθετησεις των φιλων



Σαφέστατα... λειτουργούν ΚΑΙ ως μετασχηματιστές! 
Αν λοιπόν το δούμε αναλυτικότερα αυτό, μετασχηματιστές ΠΟΙΟΥ μεγέθους? Της αντιστάσεως των δύο πλευρών των αυτεπαγώγων του! Σωστό! Επειδή λοιπον μας ενδιαφέρει πρωτίστως να δουλεύει σωστά το ενεργό στοιχείο μας, εδώ είναι η λυχνία, ώστε να αποδίδει το μέγιστο δυνατόν χωρίς απώλειες, στην ουσία το καθοριστικό είναι το φορτίο που θα εμφανίζεται στην άνοδό τους! Ελπίζω συμφωνούμε σε αυτό! 
Το φορτίο εδώ έχει σύνθετη αντίσταση αντί καθαρά ωμικής, και στην ουσία είναι αυτό που θα πρέπει να εμφανίζει το συντονιστικό κύκλωμα ΕΙΤΕ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΕΙΡΑΣ ΕΙΤΕ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΑΡΑΛΛΗΛΟ, στην συχνότητα που μας ενδιαφέρει να εργαστεί το κύκλωμά μας! 
Από τον υπολογισμό λοιπόν του απαιτούμενου αυτού φορτίου θα καθοριστεί το πρωτεύων του Μ/Τ μας τελικώς, που θα συνδέεται στην πλευρά ανόδου βεβαίως! Αυτό ακόμα και αν η σύξευξη ήταν χωρητική θα έπρεπε να έχει την ίδια τελικώς τιμή (εντάξει, λίγο διαφορετική λόγο του εμφανιζόμενου παράλληλου τελικώς τερματισμού μετά την χωρητική σύζευξη), ΑΝ μετά τον πυκνωτή είχαμε ακριβώς τον ίδιο τερματισμό! Στην ουσία λοιπόν η πλευρά προς την άνοδο δεν αλλάζει σημαντικά είτε έχει χωρητική είτε επαγωγική σύζευξη προς το τελικό σωστό φορτίο εξόδου (τερματισμός). Βέβαια αν ο τερματισμός μας έχει άλλη αντίσταση από αυτή του ανοδικού φορτίου, τότε πάμε σε αναγκαίο μετασχηματισμό αντιστάσεων μεταξύ των! Εκεί σαφώς η επαγωγική σύζευξη απλοποιεί αρκετά τα πράγματα στις λυχνίες! Ο λόγος του ανοδικού υψηλής αντίστασης φορτίου προς τον χαμηλότερης αντίστασης τερματισμό μας καθορίζει σαφέστατα τον λόγο μετασχηματισμου ΑΝΤΙΣΤΑΣΕΩΝ!!! Από αυτό θα υπολογίσουμε ανάλογα βεβαίως και τον σχετικό λόγο σπειρών πρωτεύωντος & δευτερευωντος! 
Όλα όμως αυτά δεν εξαρτώνται ΑΜΕΣΑ από το αν το φορτίο ανόδου θα βασιστεί σε συντονισμένο σειράς ή παράλληλο!!! 
Αυτό που θα επηρρεάζεται σαφέστατα είναι ο τρόπος που θα συντονίζει τελικώς ή μη η άνοδός μας... 
Στην πραγματικότητα μάλιστα αλλάζει κάτι συγκεκριμένο μεταξύ τους, που αναλόγος του σχεδιασμού μπορεί να εξυπηρετεί ή μη, η επιλογή του ενός ή του άλλου τρόπου συνδεσμολογίας!!!

----------

SV1EOR (02-08-15)

----------


## p.gabr

To θεμα καλα ξεκινησε και μαλλον θα εχει μακρυ δρομο

Επειδη δεν τα γνωριζουμε και ολα, ας προσπαθησουμε  να καταλαβουμε ο ενας τον αλλον

Γιωργο διαφωνιες μπορει να υπαρχουν ,εξ αλλου συζητηση θα γινει, οι γνωσεις μας δεν ειναι και αριστες επι του θεματος 

Αλλα το σημαντικοτερο  ειναι να προκυψουν συμφωνιες ,να δωσουμε λιγες εξηγησεις απλες για το θεμα εξοδου

Τα θεματα που θα μας απασχολησουν εχουν αρχισει να προβαλονται και ας τα αριθμισω
..................................................  .....................
1ον η επιμαχη διαταξη που αναφερθηκα
απαντηθηκε απο τον δημητρη
1. Διερεύνηση του συντονισμού:
Αν  χρησιμοποιήσουμε παράλληλο συντονισμό με μια χωρητικότητα πχ 20pF   συνδεδεμένη παράλληλα με 20pF χωρητικότητα εξόδου της λυχνίας, αυτές   παρουσιάζουν ισοδύναμη χωρητικότητα 40pF. Για συχνότητα συντονισμού   200MΗz, η αυτεπαγωγή που απαιτείται είναι περίπου 0,15nH, σύμφωνα με τον   τύπο της συχνότητας συντονισμού. Αν χρησιμοποιήσουμε την παραλλαγή του   pgabr, οι δυο χωρητικότητες συνδέονται σε σειρά και η ισοδύναμη   χωρητικότητα είναι 10pF. Η απαιτούμενη αυτεπαγωγή θα είναι 0,63nH που   είναι μια τιμή που κατασκευάζεται ευκολώτερα.

εδω κατοπιν σκεψεως θα πω οτι
απο οτι ειδα η χωρητικοτης της λυχνιας εαυτο που δινει ο κατασκευαστης ειναι 1p περιπου

44.jpg

Δεν αναφερει ανοδου καθοδου αλλα πεντοδος ειναι και θα ειναι πολυ χαμηλα

Δεν νομιζω λοιπον Δημητρη η χωριτηκοτητα αυτη να ειναι αρκετη για ενα τετοιο συντονισμο
η συνθετη αντισταση του κυκλωματος ανοδου θα ειναι πολυ μικρη


Γιωργο στο σχεδιο που εχεις επισυμανει βλεπω εγω μια διαταξη τυπου π οπου εκει τα πραγματα ειναι διαφορετικα

..................................................  .................................

2ον Γιαννη στο ερωτημα σου
Μηπως αγαπητοι μου,θα επρεπε να σκεφτουμε οτι εκτος απο "συντονισμενα  κυκλωματα σειρας-παραλληλα"....εχουν και την ιδιοτητα του  μετασχηματιστη;

Βεβαιως εχουμε διαφορων ειδων κυκλωματα που θα πουμε λιγα πραγματα για το πως δουλευουν
πιο κατω

..................................................  .....................
Απαντησε ο Γιωργος πολυ σωστα
και να συμπληρωσω στην απαντηση του το εξης

Από τον υπολογισμό λοιπόν του απαιτούμενου αυτού φορτίου θα καθοριστεί  το πρωτεύων του Μ/Τ μας τελικώς, που θα συνδέεται στην πλευρά ανόδου  βεβαίως! Αυτό ακόμα και αν η σύξευξη ήταν χωρητική θα έπρεπε να έχει την  ίδια τελικώς τιμή (εντάξει, λίγο διαφορετική λόγο του εμφανιζόμενου  παράλληλου τελικώς τερματισμού μετά την χωρητική σύζευξη)

η πρωτη κινηση (η στρεψη του μεταβλητου ) εχει σκοπο τον συντονισμο του LC  στην συχνοτητα εκπομης  . Αυτο εχει σαν πρωτο επακολουθο την εξουδετερση των (χωρικοτητων/επαγωγων) του κυκλωματος .Απο κει και περα μιλαμε για μετασχηματισμους αντιστασεων ανοδου- φορτιου
..................................................  .....................

3ον τεθηκε και το θεμα του Q των συντονισμενων κυκλωματων απο τον δημητρη
πολυ σημαντικο και αυτο που θα πρεπει να πουμε δυο πραγματα

..................................................  .....................

λιγη θεωρια

Να προσθεσω λιγα πραγματα απο το ARRL HANDBOOK 2006
p.jpg
Eδω εχουμε ενα κυκλωμα ανοδου τυπου Π
Αποτελειται κυριως απο τρια στοιχεια το C6 -L2-C7
ο C6 ειναι αυτος που συντονιζεται στο πρωτο βημα με σκοπο την εξουδετερωση της χωριτικης η επαγωγικης συμπεριφορας της ανοδου 
 Στο κυκλωμα αυτο εχουμε και την συμετοχη του -L2-C7 παραλληλα στον C6
Αφου γινει το πρωτο βημα εν συναιχεια ακολουθει η διαδικασια προσαρμογης με την κεραια (μετασχηματισμος που αναφερε και ο γιαννης)
για να το καταλαβουμε θα πω το εξης
Εφοσον στο πρωτο βημα εχουμε εξουδετερωσει το l-C μπορουμε να φανταστουμε το δυκτιωμα L2-C7 σαν διαιρετη τασης 
Ετσι λοιπον η υψηλη αντισταση ανοδου της λυχνιας ,προσαμοζεται με την αντισταση της κεραιας 50 ωμ συνηθως

ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΚΥΚΛΩΜΑΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΠΟΥΜΕ ΟΛΑ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΩΤΗ


..................................................  .....................


RT.jpg
ΕΔΩ εχουμε γνωστη λυχνια στους 144 μηζ και βλεπω στην εξοδο ενα παραλληλο συντονισμενο κυκλωμα L2-C3 ενω τον λογο της προσαρμογης (μετασχηματισμουZ) εχει αναλαβει ο C4


..................................................  .....................

να αναφερθω ομως και σε τρανζιστορ 
TR.jpg

οπου εδω το κυκλωμα εξοδου οπως βλεπεται ειναι κυκλωμα σειρας ωστε στον συντονισμο  το ζ συλεκτου να εχει χαμηλο φορτιο και εχουμε επαγωγικη συζευξη με το φορτιο

..................................................  .....................


θυμομουν εναν ασυρματο arc 27 UHF 220- 400 MHZ που ειχε μια 829 
Eψαξα αλλα τελικα η 829 ηταν η διαμορφωτρια
RR.jpg

 βλεπουμε ομως στην ανοδο της εξοδου 2C39 ενα λογικο παραλληλο επαγωγικο κυκλωμα
..................................................  .....................
τωρα να ξαναγυρισω στο επιμαχο αρχικο σχεδιο απο οπου ξεκινησε το θεμα και να πω το εξης

θα με βοηθουσε πολυ αν καποιος που το εχει κατασκευασει να μου πει το εξης

τι συμπεριφορα εχει το κυκλωμα χωρις καθολου φορτιο; το ανοδικο ρευμα γινεται μηδενικο στον συντονισμο;;;;


και να  ζητησω απο τους συντονιστες, να αλλαξουν τον τιτλο του θεματος επειδη παει αλλου, σε

ΚΥΚΛΩΜΑΤΑ ΕΞΟΔΟΥ ΠΟΜΠΩΝ  VHF-UHF

----------


## Ακρίτας

Θα έλεγα ότι αυτό που αλλάζει από το παράλληλο στο εν σειρά κύκλωμα είναι ο λόγος μετασχηματισμού των αντιστάσεων. Στο παράλληλο θα ειναι 3:1 δηλαδή 9  ενώ στο σε σειρά 5:1 δηλαδή 25. Ένας λόγος μετασχηματισμού 9 δεν επαρκεί για να φέρουμε τα 50Ω του φορτίου στην πολύ υψηλότερη αντίσταση της λυχνίας. Ο λόγος αυτός δεν βελτιώνεται παραπάνω στο παράλληλο κύκλωμα αφού δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε δευτερεύον με λιγότερο από 1 σπείρα. Έτσι επιλέγουμε το κύκλωμα σειράς. Ενδεχομένως και το κύκλωμα Π να κάνει την ίδια δουλειά. Δεν γνωρίζω το σκεπτικό του σχεδιαστή αυτής της τοπολογίας που μάλλον είναι αντιγραφή απο Ιταλικά μηχανήματα. Πάντως λειτουργούσε καλά.

----------


## p.gabr

ΓΙΩΡΓΟ
ενδιαφεροντα αυτα που μας ειπες  για το λογο σπειρων σειρας και το παραλληλο

Την απαντηση θα μας την εδινε σε αυτο ρωτησα στο τελος
θα με βοηθουσε πολυ αν καποιος που το εχει κατασκευασει να μου πει το εξης

Τι συμπεριφορα εχει το κυκλωμα χωρις καθολου φορτιο στην εξοδο; Το ανοδικο ρευμα γινεται μηδενικο στον συντονισμο;;;;

----------


## Ακρίτας

> ΓΙΩΡΓΟ
> Τι συμπεριφορα εχει το κυκλωμα χωρις καθολου φορτιο στην εξοδο; Το ανοδικο ρευμα γινεται μηδενικο στον συντονισμο;;;;



Τί να σου πω...πέρασαν και 25 χρόνια. Πάντως φρόντιζα επιμελώς να μη δίνω τάση χωρίς πραγματικό η τεχνητό φορτίο. Μηδενικό ρεύμα έχω δει στα μεσαία (από γειωμένη κεραία) και θυμάμαι ότι κυττούσα σα χαζός το μιλιαμπερόμετρο.

----------


## p.gabr

Γιωργο αυτο ειναι το χαρακτηριστικο του παραλληλου συντονισμενου κυκλωματος
Με κανονικη οδηγηση και υψηλη ταση ,Χωρις φορτιο στην εξοδο τοτε , μηδεν ρευμα ανοδου στον συντονισμο


Τωρα ειχα μια εγκυρη  ενημερωση οτι πραγματι η χωριτηκοτητα ανοδου- καθοδου της λυχνιας ειναι 15-20 πικο

Επομενως ο συλλογισμος του Δημητρη ηταν σωστος
ΜΙΛΑΜΕ ΣΤΗΝ ΟΥΣΙΑ ............. ΓΙΑ ΕΝΑ ΚΥΚΛΩΜΑ ΕΞΟΔΟΥ Π επαγωγικης συζευξεως

----------


## SRF

> Γιωργο αυτο ειναι το χαρακτηριστικο του παραλληλου συντονισμενου κυκλωματος
> Με κανονικη οδηγηση και υψηλη ταση ,Χωρις φορτιο στην εξοδο τοτε , μηδεν ρευμα ανοδου στον συντονισμο
> Τωρα ειχα μια εγκυρη  ενημερωση οτι πραγματι *η χωριτηκοτητα ανοδου- καθοδου της λυχνιας ειναι 15-20 πικο*
> Επομενως ο συλλογισμος του Δημητρη ηταν σωστος
> ΜΙΛΑΜΕ ΣΤΗΝ ΟΥΣΙΑ ............. ΓΙΑ ΕΝΑ ΚΥΚΛΩΜΑ ΕΞΟΔΟΥ Π επαγωγικης συζευξεως




Εγώ πάντως βρίσκω στις τότε κλασσικές... πχ 7ρ για την 829... 8.5ρ για 6146Β... 4.5ρ για την 4CX250Β & την 5763... & 1.5ρ για 6C4 ... που είναι και τρίοδος μάλιστα! 
Οι χωρητικότητες αυτές είναι εντός των κατώτατων ορίων που συνήθως εμφανίζουν μεταβλητοί αέρος όπως τύπου πορσελάνης, κλπ όταν όλα τα φύλλα βρίσκονται εντελώς εκτός δηλαδή! Στην ουσία δηλαδή δεν επηρεάζουν τόσο τραγικά ώστε να μην "εξουδετερώνονται" στο παράλληλο ενώ στο σειράς θα εξουδετρώνονται σίγουρα! 
Το σχέδιο που έβαλα φαίνεται ένα Π μάλλον... και μπορώ να διαβεβαιώσω ότι δούλευε κλάσης καλύτερα από τα αντίστοιχα σειράς φίλων... 
Στην πραγματικότητα δεν υπήρχε λόγος να μην χρησιμοποιούνται παράλληλα έναντι των σειράς, στους "γνωστούς" πομπούς FM μιάς εποχής που τα μηχανήματα ίσως τα έφτιαχναν & χειριζόντουσαν τελικά μέχρι και παιδιά - έφηβοι που αν έπιαναν έναν μεταβλητό με αγείωτο τον ρότορα του που τελικώς θα πηγαίναν να περιστρέψουν για να το συντονίσουν, και λόγο άγνοιας ίσως και να σκοτωνόντουσαν!!!  
Αν μάλιστα παρατηρήσεις πάντα έδειχναν πως "γείωνες" τον ρότορα του μεταβλητού (συνήθως με ελάχιστη μετακίνηση του οπίσθιου συγκρατητικού σφικτήρα του, ώστε να "βρει" και να κολληθεί στα μεταλλικά στηρίγματα των βιδών), αντί να δείχνουν - προτείνουν την γείωση των σταθερών μερών τους!

----------


## SRF

> Θα έλεγα ότι *αυτό που αλλάζει από το παράλληλο στο εν σειρά κύκλωμα είναι ο λόγος μετασχηματισμού των αντιστάσεων. Στο παράλληλο θα ειναι 3:1 δηλαδή 9  ενώ στο σε σειρά 5:1 δηλαδή 25.* 
> ... Έτσι επιλέγουμε το κύκλωμα σειράς. Ενδεχομένως και το κύκλωμα Π να κάνει την ίδια δουλειά. Δεν γνωρίζω το σκεπτικό του σχεδιαστή αυτής της τοπολογίας που μάλλον είναι αντιγραφή απο Ιταλικά μηχανήματα. Πάντως λειτουργούσε καλά.



Αυτό με τους διαφορετικούς λόγους μετασχηματισμού ΑΝΤΙΣΤΑΣΕΩΝ, μεταξύ της χρήσης ως φορτίο ενός παράλληλου αντί ενός σειρά μήπως να το ανέλυες λιγάκι... γιατί προσπαθώ να θυμηθώ τι μεταβάλλει την αντίσταση φορτίου που σχηματίζεται στο παράλληλο "ως 3:1 δηλαδή 9  ενώ στο σε σειρά 5:1 δηλαδή 25" και η μνήμη μου με ξεγελά μάλλον... 
Η αυτεπαγωγή στο συντονισμένο για μία συχνότητα και μιά ΙΔΙΑ σύνθετη αντίσταση αυτού, θα έχει άλλη τιμή όταν είναι σε συνδεσμολόγία παράλληλη με την χωρητικότητα & άλλη όταν θα είναι σε σειράς με αυτόν! Αν ναι, λογικά και η χωρητικότητα  τότε θα πάιρνει άλλη τιμή επίσης ανά την αναλογούσα συνδεσμολογία του... Ή όχι? Και γιατί? 
Προσπαθώ να θυμηθώ δηλαδή τον τύπο υπολογισμού συντονισμένων LC τόσο του Ζ παράλληλου, όσο και του Ζ σειράς για να δω τι μεταβάλλεται μεταξύ των? Επειδή είμαι εκτός και δεν έχω την πρόσβαση στην σχετική βιβλιογραφία... μπορείς να μου δείξεις που είναι η διαφορα΄στους τύπους κάθε συνδεσμολογίας που δικαιολογεί μάλιστα άλλο λόγο Μ/Τ για κάθε μία εξ'αυτών? 
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων... 

Το κύκλωμα που έβαλα δεν είναι καθ' όσον γνωρίζω, από ιταλικά μηχανήματα, ή αντίγραφά τους... αφού άλλωστε η συνδεσμολογία αυτή είναι γνωστή της πάσης, δεκαετίες τώρα!!! Χρησιμοποιήθηκε λοιπόν και από ραδιερασιτέχνες της τότε εποχής, με άριστα αποτελέσματα!!!

----------


## Ακρίτας

> Το κύκλωμα που έβαλα δεν είναι καθ' όσον γνωρίζω, από ιταλικά μηχανήματα, ή αντίγραφά τους... αφού άλλωστε η συνδεσμολογία αυτή είναι γνωστή της πάσης, δεκαετίες τώρα!!! Χρησιμοποιήθηκε λοιπόν και από ραδιερασιτέχνες της τότε εποχής, με άριστα αποτελέσματα!!!



Γιώργο καλημέρα. 
Αναφέρομαι πάντα στα κυκλώματα που εμφανίστηκαν την  εποχή του '80 απο τον ΡΟΡ, τον Βασίλη, την Τεχνική Εκλογή κλπ. και όχι  στο κύκλωμα που ανέβασες εσύ. Τα σχέδια αυτά όπως και τα περισσότερα  τρανζιστορικά "λινεαρ" που ακολούθησαν, ήταν αντίγραφα απο διάφορα  ιταλικά μηχανήματα. Στα κυκλώματα αυτά χρησιμοποιούσαν πάντα  3 σπ.  πρωτεύον και 1σπ. δευτερεύον σε κυκλώματα παράλληλου συντονισμού και  5σπ. πρωτεύον με 1σπ. δευτερεύον σε κυκλώματα σντονισμού σειράς.
Ο  διαφορετικός λόγος μετασχηματισμού δεν προκύπτει από τον διαφορετικό  τρόπο συνδεσμολογίας (παράλληλα - σειρά) αλλά απο το διαφορετικό λόγο  σπειρών πρωτεύοντος - δευτερεύοντος (αλλάζουν τα Xp, Xs, Xm). Ο ακριβής  υπολογισμός του λόγου μετασχηματισμού, βέβαια, είναι λίγο περισσότερο  πολύπλοκος από ένα τετράγωνο του N.
Περαν αυτού, δηλαδή του  διαφορετικού λόγου μετασχηματισμού των  αντιστάσεων, δεν έχω να προτείνω  άλλη εξήγηση στο ερώτημα του φίλου που ξεκίνησε το θέμα. Ενα άλλο  επισης ερώτημα είναι σε τί εξυπηρετεί η σύνδεση της τροφοδοσίας της  ανόδου σε ενδιάμεση λήψη του πρωτεύοντος των 5 σπειρών. Θα ήθελα να δω  την άποψή σου και γαι τα δυο αυτά θέματα.
Καθ' ότι ερασιτέχνης  χρησιμοποιώ ως επι το πλείστον τα εγχειρίδια της ARRL. Πληροφορίες για  τα παραπάνω, για παράδειγμα, υπάρχουν στο HANDBOOK FOR RADIO AMATEURS  (1994) στο κεφάλαιο 3 (Radio Design Technique and Language / RF  Transformer). 
Να είσαι καλά.

----------


## SRF

> Γιώργο καλημέρα. 
> Αναφέρομαι πάντα στα κυκλώματα που εμφανίστηκαν την  εποχή του '80 απο τον ΡΟΡ, τον Βασίλη, την Τεχνική Εκλογή κλπ. και όχι  στο κύκλωμα που ανέβασες εσύ. Τα σχέδια αυτά όπως και τα περισσότερα  τρανζιστορικά "λινεαρ" που ακολούθησαν, ήταν αντίγραφα απο διάφορα  ιταλικά μηχανήματα. Στα κυκλώματα αυτά χρησιμοποιούσαν πάντα  *3 σπ.  πρωτεύον και 1σπ. δευτερεύον σε κυκλώματα παράλληλου συντονισμού και  5σπ. πρωτεύον με 1σπ. δευτερεύον σε κυκλώματα σντονισμού σειράς.* 
> Ο  διαφορετικός λόγος μετασχηματισμού δεν προκύπτει από τον διαφορετικό  τρόπο συνδεσμολογίας (παράλληλα - σειρά) αλλά απο το διαφορετικό λόγο  σπειρών πρωτεύοντος - δευτερεύοντος (αλλάζουν τα Xp, Xs, Xm). Ο ακριβής  υπολογισμός του λόγου μετασχηματισμού, βέβαια, είναι λίγο περισσότερο  πολύπλοκος από ένα τετράγωνο του N.
> Περαν αυτού, δηλαδή του  διαφορετικού λόγου μετασχηματισμού των  αντιστάσεων, δεν έχω να προτείνω  άλλη εξήγηση στο ερώτημα του φίλου που ξεκίνησε το θέμα. Ενα άλλο  επισης ερώτημα είναι σε τί εξυπηρετεί η σύνδεση της τροφοδοσίας της  ανόδου σε ενδιάμεση λήψη του πρωτεύοντος των 5 σπειρών. Θα ήθελα να δω  την άποψή σου και γαι τα δυο αυτά θέματα.
> Καθ' ότι ερασιτέχνης  χρησιμοποιώ ως επι το πλείστον τα εγχειρίδια της ARRL. Πληροφορίες για  τα παραπάνω, για παράδειγμα, υπάρχουν στο HANDBOOK FOR RADIO AMATEURS  (1994) στο κεφάλαιο 3 (Radio Design Technique and Language / RF  Transformer). 
> Να είσαι καλά.



Η αναφορά στα σχέδια τότε με τα κλισσέ των 3σπ, ή 5σπ ήταν γενική σε τέτοιο βαθμό που σχεδόν ότι λυχνία και να υπήρχε τελικά συνδεδεμένη να μην έπαιζε κανέναν ρόλο! Τα πάντα δουλεύαν αρκεί να είχαν από 3 ως 5 σπείρες!!! Κάπως έτσι έμεινε χαραγμένο τελικά στις μνήμες των ενασχολούμενων τότε. Βέβαια το τι διάμετρο είχαν αυτές, τι μήκος πηνίου σχηματιζόταν τυπικά & τι πρακτικά ήταν ολίγον ως πολύ, ασαφές! Βλέπεις μετά τις "σπείρες" ερχόταν πάντα εκείνο το λυσσάρι του "κλείσε - άνοιξε λιγάκι το πηνίο και θα έρθει" που φαντάζομαι όλοι θα έχουν ακούσει τότε!!! Δεν ήταν έτσι ακριβώς όμως... γιατί κάποιοι όταν έδιναν τα αρχικά σχέδια, ή αν θέλεις τα σωστά πλήρη σχέδια που επίσης κυκλοφορούσαν έδιναν σχεδόν άπαντα για τα πηνία σε αυτά! Εκεί λοιπόν έβλεπες διατομή Χ θα είχε το 3σπειρο και τι το 5σπειρο, τι απόσταση από σπείρα σε σπείρα, κλπ που ήταν αρκετά αναλυτικά, και σχετικά υπολογισμένα σωστά, έκαναν τις διαφορές σε αυτά που άκουγες/ακούγαμε όλοι, ότι 'εγώ το έκανα αλλά μου κοκκινίζει ή άνοδος" ή "το δικό μου δεν έρχεται με τίποτα στους 105 και πάνω" και άλα τέτοια τραγικά λόγο "γενικότητας του 3 ή 5 ως αριθμού" ! 
Άλλοι πάλι είχαν 7 σπείρες σε παράλληλο στην άνοδο (όπως εγώ για παράδειγμα)! Βέβαια 7, ναι ΕΠΤΑ, ολόκληρες σπείρες, και μάλιστα ΚΟΛΛΗΤΕΣ μεταξύ τους!!! Εκεί θα μπορούσα να πετύχω ακόμα καλύτερα και ευκολότερα το μετασχηματιστή στο δευτερεύων μου, ή όχι! Σημείωση, όχι δεν ήταν μία μοναδική σπείρα στο δευτερεύων αυτού!!! Βέβαια δεν σας είπα τι διάμετρο είχε το πηνίο αυτό, οπότε αν το δοκιμάσει κάποιος πιθανώς θα βγεί στα βραχέα, άντε στα ΣιΜπι έστω, σύμφωνα με όσα "ξέρει" από τα τότε!!! Αν το υπολογίσει όμως, θα δεί τι αλλάζει σε σχέση με όσα¨"ξέρει" τόσα χρόνια, και είναι και σίγουρος μάλιστα ότι γνωρίζει απολύτως!!! Αν δεν ξέρει να υπολογίζει, ένα Dip meter επίσης θα τον βοηθήσει να δεις πως γίνεται!!!  
Όλα όμως είτε 3 είτε 5 είτε 7, θα έπρεπε να είχαν την ίδια (σχετικά) αυτεπαγωγή τελικώς, αν η συχνότητα που παρήγαγαν οι ταλαντωτές τους με ίδια λυχνία, ήταν ίδια και οι πυκνωτές δίπλα ή σε σειρα με αυτά, επίσης!!! Αλλοιώς δεν θα έβγαιναν στην ίδια συχνότητα τελικώς!!! Οπότε το θέμα σπέιρες στα σε σειράς Χ και σπείρες στα παράλληλα Χ/2 δεν παίζει έτσι απλά!!! Εξαρτάται από το πως είναι δημιουργημένες τελικά!!! 

Το θέμα είναι πραγματικά ωραίο, και ο p.gabr αν μη τι άλλο είναι από αυτούς εδώ μέσα που πάνε ένα βήμα παραπέρα από το "βάλε 3η και θα παίξει", την αναζήτηση του σε όσα κάνει! Αυτό φαίνεται και σε άλλες αναρτήσεις του!!! Και για αυτό αξίζει να ασχολούμαστε τελικώς, παραπάνω από το "βάλε ένα λεντάκι αντί βάρικαπ" άλλων!!! 

Αυτό με την τροφοδοσία σε λήψη, είναι ένα θέμα... 
Ας λύσουμε την βασική απορία του p.gabr που μάλλον είναι αρκετά ενδιαφέρουσα... τελικώς, και θα μιλήσουμε και για αυτήν την 'τεχνική' που βοηθάει τελικώς... σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις!!! 






> χαιρετω ολους τους αρ-εφ-ικους
> 
> Ηθελα μια συζητηση επι κυκλωματων εξοδου πομπων (FM) ,που  πολλες φορες εχω δει  να προβαλονται εδω
> ..................................................  .....................
> Eχω δει ....... λοιπον κατι τετοια
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 32477
> στην εξοδο ενα κυκλωμα L-C σειρας
> ..................................................  ................
> Ως γνωστον το συντονισμενο κυκλωμα σειρας εχει τις ακολουθες ιδιοτητες
> ...



p.gabr επειδή ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ δεν είναι φωστήρας... ούτε εγώ ντρέπομαι να θέτω αυτά που "ξέρω" έστω και αν τα πω λάθος, ή είναι λάθος λόγο ότι δεν ξέρω κάτι άλλο τελικώς!!! 
Τι ντροπή να υπάρχει αν είμαι λάθος και μάθω κάτι τελικώς! 
το θέμα είναι ωραίο όπως το έθεσες!!! Πολλοί μάλλον έχουν κάτσει... "κουρτίνα" είτε γιατί δεν έχουν να προσθέσουν κάτι, είτε γιατί "καίει" είτε γιατί αφήνουν να σκάσει πλήρως πρώτα!!! 
Το πιθανότερο είναι όμως ότι αρκετές κουρτίνες, δεν το ξέρουν!!! οπότε είναι ευκαιρεία & να το μαθουν & χωρίς καν να το ρωτήσουν!!! 

Θα βάλω λοιπόν ένα ωραίο κείμενο... ΝΑ ΔΙΑΒΑΣΟΥΝ ΟΣΟΙ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΟΝΤΑΙ!!! Ναι είναι "θεωρητικό" οπότε όσοι δεν αποδέχονται ότι η θεωρία ισχύει, και μόνο η πράξη έχει αξία, καλύτερα να μην το διαβάσουν... για να μην τους χαλάσει τα 'πιστεύω' τους!!!  :Biggrin: 

Εδώ λοιπόν αυτό το κείμενο αφού το διαβάσουμε όλοι, ας πούμε τις απόψεις - θέσεις μας, που θα έχουν ενδιαφέρον! 

Καλησπέρα μας... ΧΩΡΙΣ ΔΙΑΦΩΝΙΕΣ!!!

----------

billisj (25-02-14), 

dovegroup (04-05-12), 

johnnkast (04-05-12), 

p.gabr (04-05-12), 

steliosb (06-05-12)

----------


## p.gabr

Γιωργο η τοποθετηση σου ειναι σωστη
Εγω παντως παντα λεω, δεν ειναι ντροπη να λες οτι κατι δεν το γνωριζω 
Ντροπη ειναι να μην ρωτας γιαυτο που δεν γνωριζεις

Τωρα θα πω δυο μονον πραγματα γιατι πρεπει να συνταξω και το αλλο θεμα

1ον σε αυτο που ειπε ο ακριτας .δεν το γνωριζα με τις διαφορετικες σπειρες δευτερευονος σε παραλληλο και σειρας συντονισμενου κυκλωματος.
καθως το σκεφτομουν μου περασε κατι απο το μυαλο

Οτι στο σειρας συντονισμενο κυκλωμα εχουμε στον συντονισμο υπερταση στα στοιχεια L-C
  Η ταση που αναπτυσεται επανω στο πηνιο ειναι πολυ μεγαλυτερη εν σχεση με το παραλληλο και θεωρο πλεον λογικο να ζητα λιγοτερες σπειρες το δευτερευον

Καπου εκει πρεπει να οφειλεται η διαφορα του λογου σπειρων


2ον  θα ηθελα να σταθω και σε κατι αλλο 15 μηνες εδω ελαχιστες φορες ειδα να αναφερεται το ευαγγελιο ARRL
Eγω καποτε εδωσα ολοκληρο 15 νθημερο να αποκτησω  και τωρα που ειναι δωρεαν δεν ακουω τιποτα εδω για αυτα τα βιβλια

Οπως δεν ειδα και καποια κατασκευη με αναφορα απο το συγκεκριμενο βιβλιο

θα διαβασω τις παραπομπες και θα ετοιμαστω για την συναιχεια

  Η συναιχεια θα εξαρτηθει απο ολους μας



Υ.Γ εγινε διορθωση στην τοποθετηση μου για τον λογο σπειρων πρωτευοντος/δευτερευοντος

----------


## Ακρίτας

> Εγω παντως παντα λεω, δεν ειναι ντροπη να λες οτι κατι δεν το γνωριζω 
> Ντροπη ειναι να μην ρωτας γιαυτο που δεν γνωριζεις



Μα αν δεν θέλεις να μάθεις ή να πεις αυτό που ξέρεις τότε ποιος ο λόγος να συμμετέχεις σε τέτοιες συζητήσεις. Προσωπικά δεν ντρέπομαι να πω ότι οι γνώσεις μου αφορούν ορισμένα μόνο θέματα και είναι περισσότερο "περιγραφικές". Απο τη συμμετοχή μου στο φόρουμ έχω πάρει πολλά πράγματα. Γιώργο SRF άκρως εποικοδομητικό το κείμενο που έδωσες (θα πάρει όμως λίγο χρόνο).

----------


## p.gabr

ας λοιπον διαβασουμε το βιβλιο του γιωργο και οτι εχουμε ας το θεσουμε

Να πω και κατι αλλο για σημερα

Εχω κατεβασει οτι εχω βρει απο ARRL και QST και δεν ειναι λιγα αυτα  


Το κακο ομως με τις ηλεκτρoνικες ββλιοθηκες ειναι

Ποτε δεν βρισκω κατι οταν το χρειαστω....παντα ξεχνω που ηταν ..... ενω το βιβλιο  το θυμαμαι

να βαλω λοιπον και τρεις τροπους εξοδου να συζητησουμε


τυπου πι

P TUPE.png

τυπου L


L TIPE.png

Kαι εδω παραλληλο / αυτομετασχηματισμο

CUPL.png


N

----------

SV1EOR (02-08-15)

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Δεν ξέρω ποιός το σχεδίασε, ο 1nF/3Kv είναι τουλάχιστον περιττός (προστίθενται μόνο οι απώλειες του).
Θεωρώντας μόνο το κύκλωμα L3+C+c "φαίνεται" κύκλωμα σειράς, αν το παραλληλήσεις όμως με την ισοδύναμη χωρητικότητα της λυχνίας είναι παράλληλο.

----------


## Ακρίτας

> Δεν ξέρω ποιός το σχεδίασε, ο 1nF/3Kv είναι τουλάχιστον περιττός (προστίθενται μόνο οι απώλειες του)



Καλά αυτό είναι λάθος. Ο σταθερός πυκνωτής μάλλον τοποθετήθηκε εκεί για την ασφάλεια του χειριστή (ώστε να μη φτάνει η DC στο μεταβλητό) μόνο που έπρεπε να είναι επάνω από το μεταβλητό.

----------


## p.gabr

ΙΣΩΣ ΤΟ ΠΙΟ ΣΗΜΑΝΤΙΚΟ ΜΟΥ ΠΟΣΤ , ΠΑΝΤΑ ΕΠΙΚΑΙΡΟ  ΚΑΙ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΟΝ  


Στο ερωτημα μου Aποστολη με εχει καλυψει η απαντηση απο τον τρελο επιστημονα
Θα ηταν βεβαια πολυ ενδιαφερον αν καποιος που εχει καπασιτομετρο να μπορουσε να μετρησει αυτη την χωριτικοτητα ανοδου καθοδου της λυχνιας  εγω δεν εχω τωρα τα μεσα


Εχουμε ομως την παραπομπη του SRF Που μας μιλα για τα συντονισμενα κυκλωματα και πολλα αλλα
Στην παραπομπη αυτην θα προσθεσω και τα πολυ καλα βιβλια του ιδρυματος ευγενιδου που διδαχτηκαμε για να ξανασυζητησουμε

 ΡΙΧΤΕ ΜΙΑ ΜΑΤΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΣΥΝΑΙΧΙΣΟΥΜΕ

ΡΑΔΙΟΤΕΧΝΙΑ Α  ΚΑΙ ΡΑΔΙΟΤΕΧΝΙΑ Β ΠΑΤΗΣΤΕ ΕΔΩ

κατεβαστε και αυτο απο την βιβλιοθηκη μας 
 ..................................................  ..................................................  .


Προσθεσα εχθες λοιπον αυτα τα τρια κυκλωματα εξοδου που εχουν ενδιαφερον αλλα δεν θα το συζητησω σημερα 
θα θυμισω και ενα αλλο μου θεμα που ειχα κανει παλαιοτερα εδω που δινει αρκετες απαντησεις για κυκλωματα εξοδου
*ΘΕΩΡΙΑ  ΕΝΙΣΧΥΤΕΣ RF- P/P ΜΕ ΛΥΧΙΕΣ*


Ωμως για  σημερα εχω κατι αλλο............... πολυ καλο

 ..................................................  ...............................


Ηθελα αρχιζοντας αυτο το νεο θεμα να δειξω αυτες τις εικονες
Προκειται  για παραλληλο επαγωγικο κυκλωμα εξοδου στρατιωτικου πομπου


Το πρωτο πηνιο  πεντε σπεΙρων καλυπτει περιοχη 30-50 ΜΗΖ
και η συγκριση με την μπαταρια που εχουν  πολλοι αναφορα
IMAG0269.jpg

 Και το δευτερο 3 σπειρων 50-80ΜΗΖ ..Aλλα ειναι τελειο και για την ζωνη FM
IMAG0268.jpg



Απ οτι βλεπεται ειναι επιχρυσωμενα και πολυ χονδρα
Εαν τωρα ρωτουσα τον λογο 8 ΣΤΟΥΣ 10 θα απαντουσαν σωστα ,για λιγοτετερες απωλιες
Καποιοι θα καναν λογο και για το επιδερμικο φαινομενο και ελαχιστοι θα μιλουσαν για το Q
Οι απωλειες ειναι ομως το λιγοτερο κακο ....τι 25ΒΑΤΤ  τι 20 το ιδιο κανει..... μικρο το κακο


θα μιλησω λοιπον για το Q
 ..................................................  ........................

.......................ΤΟ ....Q ....ΤΩΝ ΣΥΝΤΟΝΙΣΜΕΝΩΝ ΚΥΚΛΩΜΑΤΩΝ.........................



Στο θεμα εχει αναφερθει ο Δημητρης ,για οποιον ενδιαφερεται ας διαβασει την ραδιοτεχνια ,γιατι εγω δεν εχω την ικανοτητα να τα περιγραψω καλλυτερα

Το Q Ειναι ενας πολυ σημαντικος παραγοντας

ΕΔΩ βλεπουμε σχηματικο με υψηλο Q και χαμηλο
Q.jpg



Το ευρος  που καλυπτει η συχνοτητα οριοθετειται με τα 3DB η 0,707 της τασεως δεξια και αριστερα της κεντρικης

 ..................................................  ........................

ΑΝΑΤΡΟΠΗ
καποιος λοιπον θα μπορουσε να σκεφτει οσο μεγαλυτερο Q τοσο καλλυτερα 
ομως
Δεν επιθυμουμε παντα υψηλο Q Το ενδεχομενο ενος πολυ ιψηλου Q στηνεξοδο θα μας περιοριζε τις πλευρικες συχνοτητες που περιεχουν τις πληροφοριες διαμορφωσης σε ζωνες μεσαιων κυματων.(ΑΜ)

Ειναι κατι που οι κατασκευαστες το λαμβανουν  υποψιν τους και κανουν τα πηνια με μικρης διατομης συρμα για αυτες τις συχνοτητες ΚΑΤΕΒΑΖΟΝΤΑΣ ΤΟ Q


Παμε τωρα στις υψηλες συχνοτητες

Εδω πρεπει να ειμαστε πολυ απαιτητικοι.ο λογος οτι αναλογικα το ευρος διελευσεως ενος κακου κυκλωματος μπορει να καλυπτει εκατονταδες χιλιοκυκλους

Δηλ μπορει να εκπεμπουμε στους 100ΜΗΖ αλλα το σημα αυτο να καλυπτει με το ιδιο πλατος 100 ΚΗΖ

ΓΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΑΠΑΙΤΟΥΜΕ ΠΟΛΥ ΥΨΗΛΟ Q

TO ΑΙΩΝΙΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ 
Θα δοσω μια απαντηση σε ενα προβλημα που 40Χρονια δεν εχει βρει απαντηση στην Ελλαδα

Προσοχη   .....η αποψη ειναι προσωπικη.... βασει της τεχνικης εμπειριας μου και οχι θεωριτικη


Η ΣΧΕΣΗ ΤΟΥ Q ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΔΙΑΜΟΡΦΩΣΗ 
Η διαμορφωση ενος πομπου με χαμηλου βαθμου Q βεβαιως και θα γινει με τον ιδιο τροπο και ποσοτα ΑΠΟΚΛΙΣΗΣ ΘΑ ΕΠΡΕΠΕ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΙΔΙΑ  οπως ενος υψηλου Q

ομως:  ..................................................  ....................

πρεπει να σκεφτουμε και τον δεκτη
Για να μπορεσουμε να το καταλαβουμε πρεπει να γωριζουμε και πως λειτουργει ο διευκρινιστης που τελικα αποδιαμορφωνει αυτο το σημα

Εχω αναφερθει στους ασυρματους πως γινεται η αποδιαμορφωση αλλα καλλυτερα διαβαστε απο βιβλια

attachment.jpg

Εαν λοιπον το σημα ληψεως απο μονο του καταλαμβανει ευρος 100 ΧΙΛΙΟΚΥΚΛΩΝ πως ειναι δυνατον να ανταποκριθει σωστα ο διευκρινιστης;

Σχεδον σε ολη η κεντρικη συχνοτητα δεν θα προσφερει μεταβολη τασως
Να σκεφτουμε επισης οτι η συχνοτητα αυτη μετατρεποταν σε μεση συχνοτητα 10,7 μηζ η 11,5 αλλα και εκει παλι το ευρος το του του αρχικου σηματος εχει την ιδια καλυψη σε ευρος  συχνοτητας

Θα πρεπει να μετακινηθουμε λιγο δεξια αριστερα να μπορεσει ο διευκρινιστης (να το καταλαβει )και να αποδιαμορφωσει

Με λιγα λογια .....απλα ειναι μπουκομενος... ΕΤΣΙ λοιπον μη εχοντας αρεστο ηχητικο αποτελεσμα στον δεκτη ανεβαζαμε και αλλο την διαμορφωση ,ξηναμε ολη την μπαντα και μας φταιγαν οι βαρικαπ 
Τελικα ουτε και η διοδος που προτεινε εδω ο SRF θα εκανε δουλεια


Την θεση μου αυτην θα την υποστηριξει αλλη μια αναπαντητη ερωτηση και χρόνια απορια
Γιατι οι οι συχνοτητες των UHF αεροπορικες στρατιωτικες 220 -400 ΜΗΖ δεν ειχαν διαμορφωση FM ,αλλα ειχαν και εχουν διαμορφση πλατους ΑΜ
Σημειωτεον οτι εδω θα μιλαγαμε για 15- 20 κηζ diviation μαχ επιθυμιτο, επειδη εχουμε βημα καναλιων 50 κηζ


Μηπως τελικα αυτος ηταν ο λογος;;;;
(μιλω για τον αρχικο λογο που οδηγησε στην καθιερωση του ΑΜ στα UHF . μετα δυσκολα αλλαζουν τα πραγματα) 

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΚ ΤΩΝ ΠΡΟΤΕΡΩΝ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕΙΣ..  ενα thanks ειναι αρκετο :Biggrin:

----------

EL-504 (26-07-12), 

Marc (16-08-12), 

SV1EOR (02-08-15)

----------


## Ακρίτας

> Εδω πρεπει να ειμαστε πολυ απαιτητικοι.ο λογος οτι αναλογικα το ευρος διελευσεως ενος κακου κυκλωματος μπορει να καλυπτει εκατονταδες χιλιοκυκλους
> Δηλ μπορει να εκπεμπουμε στους 100ΜΗΖ αλλα το σημα αυτο να καλυπτει με το ιδιο πλατος 100 ΚΗΖ
> ΓΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΑΠΑΙΤΟΥΜΕ ΠΟΛΥ ΥΨΗΛΟ Q
> 
> 
> Την θεση μου αυτην θα την υποστηριξει αλλη μια αναπαντητη ερωτηση και χρόνια απορια
> Γιατι οι οι συχνοτητες των UHF αεροπορικες στρατιωτικες 220 -400 ΜΗΖ δεν ειχαν διαμορφωση FM ,αλλα ειχαν και εχουν διαμορφση πλατους ΑΜ
> Σημειωτεον οτι εδω θα μιλαγαμε για 15- 20 κηζ diviation μαχ επιθυμιτο, επειδη εχουμε βημα καναλιων 50 κηζ



Παναγιώτη μάλλον διαφωνώ. Αν δώσουμε *μια* συχνότητα στην είσοδο ενος ενισχυτή RF και δεν υπάρχει διαμόρφωση ή κάποια δυσλειτουργία (αυτοταλαντώσεις, παρασιτικές κλπ.) στην έξοδο θα πάρουμε *μια* συχνότητα ανεξάρτητα από το Q του κυκλώματος. Ο συντελεστής ποιότητας σχετίζεται με το εύρος των συχνοτήτων που μπορουν να περάσουν απο το κύκλωμα σε κάθε θέση συντονισμού. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι εμφανίζονται όλες ταυτόχρονα εκτός και αν ο ταλαντωτής σου είναι...γεννήτρια λευκού θορύβου. Σκέψου ότι στους ενισχυτές broadband επιλέγεται ένα Q αρκετά χαμηλό ώστε να επιτρέπει τη διέλευση της μπάντας που μας ενδιαφέρει  (στα HF βέβαια γίνεται αλλιώς, εκμεταλλευόμαστε τις ιδιότητες των πυρήνων).

Για τους αεροπορικούς ασυρμάτους έχω την ίδια απορία. Ίσως να αποτελεί παλιό στάνταρ και εξακολουθεί να εφαρμόζεται για λόγους προς τα πίσω συμβατότητας.

Όσο για το πρόβλημα της διαμόρφωσης με βάρικαπ, πιστεύω ότι είναι θέμα ορίων των στοιχείων. Σκέψου ότι η ΒΑ102 έχει όριο τάσης για ανάστροφη πόλωση τα 30V, η ΒΒ105 τα 28V και η ΒΒ119 είναι ακόμα χαμηλότερα. Όταν λοιπόν τις βάλεις ως μέρος ενός ταλαντευόμενου κυκλώματος που τροφοδοτείται με 400V, απλά ζαλίζονται. Με λίγα λόγια δεν είχαμε τις κατάλληλες βάρικαπ.

----------

αθικτον (06-04-14), 

p.gabr (05-05-12), 

SV1EOR (02-08-15)

----------


## p.gabr

ΓΙΩΡΓΟ
Μιλαμε για το κυκλωμα εξοδου 
 Ειμαι σχεδον σιγουρος για τον ρολο του Q στα AM .Κατι που ειχα προλαβει που το λεγαν οι παλαιοι καλυτεροι μαστορες...
Το υψηλο Q του κυκλωματος εξοδου  κοβει τις πλευρικες καθοτι χρειαζομαστε +/- 4.5 κηζ ευρος διελευσης για την σωστη αποδοση των υψηλων

Τωρα εαν εδω κανω λαθος ειναι λιγο δυσκολο να αποδειχτει και το σωστο και το λαθος
ο καθενας μπορει να διατηρει την αποψη του

ΠΑΡΑΔΕΙΓΜΑ ενα  ακουστικο σημα  4 ΚΗΖ στον 1 ΜΗΖ δημιουργει 996 και 1004 πλευρικες 
Αυτες δεν αποδιδονται σωστα εαν το Q ειναι 400
Κατι που το εχω διαπιστωσει και εγω

Η σκεψη για την ζωνη των fm ειναι αποκλιστικα δικη μου και μπορει να μην ειναι απολυτως σωστη
Ομως ειμαι σχεδον βεβαιος οτι παιζει ρολο


Υ.γ 

Ερωτηση ...εαν προσεξουμε.στα μεσαια οπου παιζουν λογης ..λογης κατασκευες ,αλλος καλυπτει με το σημα του 4 χιλιοκυκλους και αλλος 8 χωρις διαμορφωση.Αυτο που οφειλεται;;

----------


## johnnkast

Θα θελα να συμπληρωσω κατι σχετικο με το Q 

Στα VHF και UHF αν παρατηρησουμε αγαπητοι μου φιλοι,εχουμε δυο ειδων διαμορφωσεις κατα συχνοτητα: 

A: την (narrow) FM 
B: την Wide FM

Στην  πρωτη περιπτωση μας ενδιαφερει να καταχωρησουμε σε μια ζωνη συχνοτητων οσο πιο πολλα "καναλια" ....Για το λογο αυτο, αυτος ο τυπος διαμορφωσης χρησιμοποιειται στις επικοινωνιες των ραδιοερασιτεχνων :...144-148Mhz (VHF 2m) και 430-440Mhz (UHF 70cm)....οπου το "βημα" καθε καναλιου ειναι 12,5Khz(συνηθως) ...με αποτελεσμα να εχουμε μια σχετικη χαμηλη "ποιοτητα" διαμορφωμενου σηματος....Αλλωστε σ'αυτες τις μπαντες μας ενδιαφερει μονο η ομιλια (250Hz-4ΚKhz περιπου).....Εκει λοιπον ,σαφως και τα συντονισμενα κυκλωματα εχουν απαιτησεις υψηλου Q για να υπαρχει και καλυτερη επιλεκτικοτητα....

Στην δευτερη περιπτωση της Ευρειας Διαμορφωσης κατα συχνοτητα....μας ενδιαφερει η μεταδοση ενος διευρυμενου φασματος διαμορφουντος σηματος το οποιο ξεπερναει ακομα και το ακουστικο φασμα ( 20Hz-20Khz) ...
Για το λογο αυτο εχουμε τις τρεις μπαντες VHF :
VHF1: τηλεοπτικα καναλια 2-4 (54Mhz-72Mhz)
VHF2: ραδιοφωνια "FM" (88-108Mhz)
VHF3: τηλεοπτικα καναλια 7-12 (174Mhz-210Mhz)
Και την  UHF:τηλεοπτικα καναλια 21-69 (512Mhz-806Mhz)
Αντιστοιχα βλεπουμε στην "Wide Fm"  το βημα καθε καναλιου ειναι στη μεν ραδιοφωνια 100Khz  και στην τηλεοραση 7Mhz....Αρα και το Q των κυκλωματων θα πρεπει να ειναι διευρυμενο (..οχι ομως "χαμηλο"...)...και επιπεδο οσο το δυνατον

Τωρα σε σχεση με την ΑΜ....να συμπληρωσω επισης οτι εκτος απο το Στρατο και την Αεροπορια ..ΚΑΙ  στην τηλεοραση το σημα εικονας διαμορφωνεται κατα πλατος...με ευρος διαμορφωσης 5MHz

----------

p.gabr (06-05-12), 

SV1EOR (02-08-15)

----------


## p.gabr

> Παναγιώτη μάλλον διαφωνώ. Αν δώσουμε *μια* συχνότητα στην είσοδο ενος ενισχυτή RF και δεν υπάρχει διαμόρφωση ή κάποια δυσλειτουργία (αυτοταλαντώσεις, παρασιτικές κλπ.) στην έξοδο θα πάρουμε *μια* συχνότητα ανεξάρτητα από το Q του κυκλώματος. Ο συντελεστής ποιότητας σχετίζεται με το εύρος των συχνοτήτων που μπορουν να περάσουν απο το κύκλωμα σε κάθε θέση συντονισμού. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι εμφανίζονται όλες ταυτόχρονα εκτός και αν ο ταλαντωτής σου ετά χαμηλό ώστε να επιτρέπει τη διέλευση της μπάντας που μας ενδιαφέρει  (στα HF βέβαια γίνεται αλλιώς, εκμεταλλευόμαστε τις ιδιότητες των πυρήνων).
> 
> Για τους αεροπορικούς ασυρμάτους έχω την ίδια απορία. Ίσως να αποτελεί παλιό στάνταρ και εξακολουθεί να εφαρμόζεται για λόγους προς τα πίσω συμβατότητας.



Γιωργο χαιρομαι που διαφωνισες

Αυτο με εβαλε σε σκεψεις και ανακαλυψα το λαθος μου

  Η  αντιληψη που ειχα σχηματισει και με οδηγησε στην λαθος εκτιμηση για την φασματικη αναλυση του φεροντος οφειλεται σε


1ον την αποικονηση των εικονων του φεροντος στο spectrum
1260372935036_hz_myalibaba_web9_7569.jpg
2oν  την ληψη του φεροντος και το ευρος που καταλαμβανουν στους δεκτες 
3ον την ομοιατα της εικονα και της καμπυλης του q

ομως
Το φερον κυμα ειναι μια και μονον καθετη γραμμη στον αξονα των συχνοτητων

Η αποικονιση που παιρνουμε στο spectrum μας δημιουργει λαθος αντιληψη
Αυτο που βλεπουμε ειναι η διελευση του σηματος απο το bandwith του δεκτου του οργανου
Για αυτον τον λογο οταν αλλαζουμε το bandwith αλλαζει και το πλατος του γραφηματος
Μην ξεχναμε οτι και αυτο ειναι ενας δεκτης η κυματομορφη που μας διχνει ειναι εξαρτωμενη απο τι IF BANDWITH

Τωρα στον δεκτη ,,,KAI ο δεκτης εξαρταται απο την επιλεκτικοτητα της μεσης που εχει την ικανοτητα να εχει αρκετο ευρος ωστε να παραουσιαζει το ιδιο σημα στο οργανο αποκλινοντας 3-4 κηζ παρουσιαζοντας ετσι εικονα οτι το φερον καταλαμβανει χωρο

Αναιρω επομενως οτι προηγουμενως ειχα γραψει με την αντιληψη που ειχα ασυνηδητα αποκτησει

Oμως αυτο που ειπα για τα μεσαια οτι το υψηλο q περιοριζει τισ πλευρικες ισχυει
Iσχυει γιατι εστω οτι τι συντονισμενο κυκλωμα ειναι συντονισμενο στους 1000,εαν αλλαξουμε την συχνοτητα του ταλλαντωτη στους 995 θα παρουμε λιγοτερη εξοδο ..το ιδιο λοιπον συμβαινει και με την διαμορφωση .....κοβει τις πλευρικες

το φαινομενο αυτο τωρα πλεον με τους φεριτενιους μετασχηματιστες δεν ισχυει



φασματικη απικονιση ΑΜ σηματος
MDD-hd-radio-spectrum-analyzer-0108.jpg

στην μεση το φερον και δεξια αριστερα οι πλευρικες



Ευχαριστω..... και να ζητησω συγνωμη για το λαθος μου

----------


## SRF

Από την στιγμή που ένα φέρον διαμορφωθεί είτε κατά συχνότητα είτε κατά πλάτος, είτε από συνδυασμό των δύο αυτών (ψηφιακές διαμορφώσεις βασιζόμενες στο IQ όπου I για το διάνυσμα πλάτους, & Q για το διάνυσμα φάσεως συχνότητος) που συνδυαζόμενα παράγουν τα στιγμιαία μοναδικά διανυσματικά σημεία ψηφιοποίησης) απαιτείται πλέον να συνυπολογίσεις το απαιτούμενο Q  ενός συντονιστικού κυκλώματος έτσι ώστε να μπορεί να "περνάει' το συνολικό απαιτούμενο για διαμόρφωση/αποδιαμόρφωση συχνοτικό έυρος!  Αυτό λοιπόν ισχύει τόσο σε διαμορφώσεις ΑΜ που σαφέστατα οι πλευρικές μεταφέρουν την πληροφορία, ΠΟΥ ΑΥΤΗ ΜΑΣ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΤΟ ΦΕΡΟΝ, αλλά ισχύει εξίσου και πολλές φορές παραπάνω σε διαμορφώσεις FM όπου το ίδιο το φέρον θεωρητικώς μετακινείται διαρκώς από την ονομαστική συχνότητα του! 
Στην ουσία τελικά το Q απασχολεί πολύ για οποιοδήποτε στάδιο ΥΣ της παραγωγής και αποπαραγωγής συστημάτων μεταφοράς πληροφορίας! Ένα μάλιστα ενδιαφέρον θέμα είναι ότι ακόμα και αν ένας πομπός έχει ικανό έυρος διαμορφώσεως, μιά κεράια που θα συνδεθεί ως τελικό μέρος του για την εκπομπή θα πρέπει ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΗ να έχει ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ το ίδιο έυρος ικανής αποδόσεως, το ίδιο ή λιγότερο Q (που συνεπάγεται μεγαλύτερο έυρος) με αυτό που χαρακτήρησε όλο το σχεδιασμό μας στον πομπό μας!!! 
υπάρχουν και άλλα που θα έπρεπε να μας απασχολούν όμως εκτός του Q αφού ένα συντονισμένο, ένα φίλτρο, ή άλλα σχετικά, επηρρεάζουν και την φάση ενός σήματος που περνάει εξ' αυτών!!! 
Αυτό που κάνουμε εδώ τώρα είναι ότι εισερχόμαστε σε "βαθιά νερά"... που είτε θεωρούνται αδιάφορα (και λόγο άγνοια ίσως) είτε μη ενδιαφέροντα ή κρίσιμα (για απλές εφαρμογές από πολλούς)! Όμως δυστυχώς ΠΑΙΖΟΥΝ ρόλο στο τελικό αποτέλεσμα ακόμα και για την απλούστερη εφαρμογή, έστω και αν δεν τα "ακούμε" ή "βλέπουμε" άμεσα!!! Παράδειγμα δέκτες FM που δύο μεταξύ τους συγκρινόμενοι υπό ίδιες συνθήκες, θα έχουν πχ διαφορετικό επίπεδο θορύβου σε στερεοφωνική αποδιαμόρφωση (ή και το "φύσημα" πιλότου, όπως το αποκαλούν πολλοί)! Δέκτες μεσαίων που ακούς να τονίζουν/χρωματίζουν διαφορετικά ένα σταθμό ραδιοφωνικής εκπομπής, και πολλά άλλα ανάλογα...  

Γενικά λοιπόν μιλώντας, το Q των συντονισμένων, των φίλτρων, κλπ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΗΜΑΝΤΙΚΟ ως συντελεστής επιτυχίας ή μη, στον υπαρκτό μας ηλεκτρονικό κόσμο!!! 

Παρεπιμπτόντως, να ρωτήσω κάτι? Το αποκαλούμενο Π συντονισμού θα ισοδυναμούσε ίσως με κάτι ευρύτερα γνωστό, και αν ναι με τι? Ξεχάστε την μετατροπή αντιστάσεων ως χρήση του, για το ερώτημα!

----------


## Αποστόλης1

> Καλά αυτό είναι λάθος. Ο σταθερός πυκνωτής μάλλον τοποθετήθηκε εκεί για την ασφάλεια του χειριστή (ώστε να μη φτάνει η DC στο μεταβλητό) μόνο που έπρεπε να είναι επάνω από το μεταβλητό.



Γιώργο και από πάνω να ήταν θα έλεγα το ίδιο, είναι τουλάχιστον περιττός.
Η μόνη προστασία του σε περίπτωση βραχυκυκλώματος του μεταβλητού.
Ούτε το τίναγμα γλυτώνεις, ούτε το "κάψιμο", αν και γλυκό!!

----------


## Αποστόλης1

> Στο ερωτημα μου Aποστολη με εχει καλυψει η απαντηση απο τον τρελο επιστημονα
> Θα ηταν βεβαια πολυ ενδιαφερον αν καποιος που εχει καπασιτομετρο να μπορουσε να μετρησει αυτη την χωριτικοτητα ανοδου καθοδου της λυχνιας  εγω δεν εχω τωρα τα μεσα
> 
> ..................................................  ..................................................  ..




Παναγιώτη, ναι δεν είχα κάνει ανανέωση, τώρα τα είδα, τελευταία δεν πολυμπαίνω  γιατί έχω φιλοξενούμενους.

Όσο για τη στατική μέτρηση χωρητικότητας της λυχνίας, δεν έχει νόημα. 

Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

> ..................................................  ..................................................  .
> 
> Γενικά λοιπόν μιλώντας, το Q των συντονισμένων, των φίλτρων, κλπ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΗΜΑΝΤΙΚΟ ως συντελεστής επιτυχίας ή μη, στον υπαρκτό μας ηλεκτρονικό κόσμο!!! 
> 
> Παρεπιμπτόντως, να ρωτήσω κάτι? Το αποκαλούμενο Π συντονισμού θα ισοδυναμούσε ίσως με κάτι ευρύτερα γνωστό, και αν ναι με τι? Ξεχάστε την μετατροπή αντιστάσεων ως χρήση του, για το ερώτημα!



Γεώργιε ,εννοείς φίλτρο διελεύσεως χαμηλών?

Εδώ άλλο ένα ενδιαφέρον άρθρο σχετικό και με το Q.

----------


## Ακρίτας

> ...εννοείς φίλτρο διελεύσεως χαμηλών?



Μοιάζει και με τέτοιο αλλά πιο πολύ μοιάζει με παράλληλο κύκλωμα που στο κάτω μέρος έχει παρεμβληθεί άλλος ένας πυκνωτής.

----------


## p.gabr

Σχετικα με το θεμα το Q για τα κυκλωματα εξοδου δεν μπορεσα να βρω πληροφοριες και αναφορες

Το μονον σιγουρο ειναι οτι πρεπει το bandwith διελεσεως του φιλτρου , να καλλυπτει τις απαιτησεις της του ευρους διαμορφωσεως

.............Το κυκλωμα εξοδου ΠΙ....................
542-cc5780cb63.gif
Για να μην νομιζουν οι φιλοι μας οτι αυτα αφορουν μονον λυχνιες


..................................................  ..............................................

eeeee.jpg


το κυκλωμα εξοδου αποτελειται συνηθως απο δυο πυκωτες μεταβλητους  και  ενα πηνιο ενδιαμεσα

Εχει σαν κυριο σκοπο
1ον να συντονισει το LC στην συχνοτητα εκπομης 
2ον ,να προσαρμοσει την αντισταση του Τ/R η λυχνιας με την αντισταση του φορτιου(κεραιας 50 ωμ συνηθως)

ΣΤΟ ΣΧ 1 βλεπουμε μια τυπικη συνδεση


Ανοδος -Συζευτικος πυκνωτης- Κυκλωμα συντονισμου Π  -Φορτιο

NA ΣΗΜΕΙΩΣΩ ΟΤΙ Η ΑΝΟΔΙΚΗ ΑΝΤΙΣΤΑΣΗ ΤΩΝ ΛΥΧΝΙΩΝ ΚΥΜΑΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΓΥΡΩ ΣΤΑ 10 ΚΩΜ ΣΕ ΙΣΧΥ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΟ ΚΙΛΟΒΑΤΤ ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ


..................................................  ...............

ΘΑ ΠΩ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΠΩΣ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ Ο ΣΥΝΤΟΝΙΣΜΟΣ
Κατ αρχην για να ειναι σωστος ο συντονισμος το κυκλωμα απαιτει να τοποθετηθει εικονικο φορτιο 50 ωμ(DUMMY LOAD)
Mε την περιστροφη του πρωτου μεταβλητου πυκνωτη (ANODE-TUNE) ρυθμιζουμε ωστε να Eχουμε ελαχιστο ανοδικο ρευμα και με τον δευτερο LOAD TUNE να επιτυχουμε  τα βαττ που οριζει ο κατασκευαστης χωρις να υπερβαινουμε  το ανωτερο επιτρεπτο -ανοδικο ρευμα

Εκτος λοιπον απο τον συντονισμο ανοδου επιτυγχανεται και ο μετασχηματισμος των αντιστασεων ανοδου -φορτιου
.........................................

ΑΠΛΟΠΟΙΗΜΕΝΟ ΣΧΕΔΙΟ ΑΠΟ ΣΤΡΑΤΙΩΤΙΚΟ ΜΗΧΑΝΗΜΑ
Μια παραλαγη του απλου π ειναι και το σχημα 2 οπου εδω ειναι λιγο διαφορετικη
Οι δυο μεταβλητοι που η σχεση τους σε χωριτηκοτητα ειναι 3 προς 1 κινουνται ταυτοχρονονα ομοκεντρικα με το (ΑΝΟDE TUNE)
Eνω για το LOAD μετακινειται ενα δευτερο πηνιο ,ρυθμιζοντας την αντισταση του z εξοδου
..................................................  ..................................................  .....................................

Στο τριτο σχημα  εχουμε το συστημα του AUTO TUNE (αυτοματου συντονισμου)
 οπου Κατα την διαρκεια του μπαινει σε σειρα με το φορτιο ενας διευκρινιστης οπου συλλεγει πληροφοριες για την κατασταση της γραμμης ( ζ ,ωμικη αντισταση,χωριτη η επαγωγικη ) δινουν πληροφοριες στου σερβομηχανισμους και γινεται ο συντονισμος αυτοματα

Τα τεχνικα συναιργεια ολα αυτα πρεπει να τα ελεγχουν
Ετσι λοιπον αφου ελεγχθει και ρυθμιστει ο διευκρινηστης(δεν νομιζω να χρειαζονται εξηγησεις τωρα ) αφηνουμε το μηχανημα να κανει τον συντονισμο τελειωνει και το κλεινουμε


..................................................  ..
σχημα  4  ελεγχος συντονισμου

35821_21__47862_zoom.jpg
κλειστο τωρα το μηχανημα 
Με ενα οργανο vector impendance meter βαζουμε το prob στην ανοδο .Πρεπει να μας διξει 12000 ωμ  0 μοιρες  ( δηλ ουτε χωριτικη συμπεριφορα ουτε ΕΠΑΓΩΓΙΚΗ) στην συχνοτητα συντονισμου
Πριν απο το πηνιο που ρυθμιζει το ζ  πρεπει να ειναι 110 ωμ, ωστε αυτο να εχει τα περιθωρια για να το φερει στα 50

ΙΣΩΣ ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΗΘΕΙ ΕΝΑ ΕΡΩΤΗΜΑ
Πως στο πρωτευον το π δυκτιο  δινει   12000 ωμ αντισταση;;;
Ειναι πονηρο .........ισχυει η μεταφορα του ζ απο το δευτερευων προς το πρωτευον
  Η ΕΞΟΔΟΣ ΤΕΡΜΑΤΙΣΜΕΝΗ ΣΤΑ 50 ωμ με τον αναλογο λογο μετασχηματισμου   ΜΕΤΑΦΕΡΕΙ ΠΟΛΛΑΠΛΑΣΙΑΣΜΕΝΗ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΤΙΣΤΑΣΗ ΕΞΟΔΟΥ ΣΤΗΝ  ΕΙΣΟΔΟ ( 12000ωμ)


....................P AND L NETWORK OUTPUT...................


7-5-2012 10-09-13 μμ.jpg

Δεν νομιζω να χρειαζεται να προσθεσω κατι αλλο 
 Η ονομασια  δινει την πληρη εικονα του

----------

ChristosK (08-05-12)

----------


## SRF

> ..................................................  ..
> σχημα  4  ελεγχος συντονισμου
> 
> 35821_21__47862_zoom.jpg
> κλειστο τωρα το μηχανημα 
> Με ενα οργανο *vector impendance meter* βαζουμε το prob στην ανοδο .Πρεπει να μας διξει 12000 ωμ  0 μοιρες  ( δηλ ουτε χωριτικη συμπεριφορα ουτε ΕΠΑΓΩΓΙΚΗ) στην συχνοτητα συντονισμου



p.gabr πες μου ότι δουλεύεις με το ΗΡ4815Α... κάπου! Ένα ΕΞΑΙΡΕΤΙΚΟ όργανο... που 24 χρόνια μετά από όταν το πρωτοδούλεψα κάπου, ακόμα το θαυμάζω, και λείπει από τον πάγκο μας! Αν ποτέ ακούσεις να πάνε σε αποδέσμευση, για "ξεπούλημα", από εκεί που το έχεις δουλέψει ρίξε ένα ΠΜ, να κοιτάξω να είμαι στον διαγωνισμό...  :Wink:

----------


## p.gabr

> p.gabr πες μου ότι δουλεύεις με το ΗΡ4815Α ........... Ένα ΕΞΑΙΡΕΤΙΚΟ όργανο



OXI με την φαντασια μου το προσθεσα :Tongue2: 

Ακριβως λοιπον το οργανο αυτο υπηρχε για να ελεγχονται οι αυτοματοι συντονισμοι 
Και βεβαιως για την ρυθμιση και τον ελεγχο πρωτα των διευκρινηστων 

Το 1995 καποιος μπουμπουνισε το promp
1.000.000 δρχ ηταν η αντικατασταση του και το pass.H ANAMONH σχεδον ετους στο Αμερικα, μας οδηγησε να παραγγειλουμε και ενα νεο
*(Hewlett-Packard) 4193A Vector Impedance Meter*

$(KGrHqEOKisE6UoGcNh9BOwt2LtqNQ~~60_12.JPG

Αλλη χαρη.......... ομως η βελονα

Εντω μεταξυ 5 χρονια αργοτερα παραλαβα και το δευτερο network και ειχα τρελαθει ....Αλλα γουστα ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΕΣ ΕΙΚΟΝΕΣ, ΑΣΥΛΗΠΤΕΣ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΤΗΤΕΣ

Πρεπει να εχεις μερακι για να το δουλεψεις και να το κατανοησεις 
Εμεις στο σχολειο ενα και ενα κανουν δυο μαθαμε, απο κει και περα το κατα βουληση

----------


## SRF

> OXI με την φαντασια μου το προσθεσα
> 
> Ακριβως λοιπον το οργανο αυτο υπηρχε για να ελεγχονται οι αυτοματοι συντονισμοι 
> Και βεβαιως για την ρυθμιση και τον ελεγχο πρωτα των διευκρινηστων 
> 
> *Το 1995 καποιος μπουμπουνισε το promp* 1.000.000 δρχ ηταν η αντικατασταση του και το pass.H ANAMONH σχεδον ετους στο Αμερικα, μας οδηγησε να παραγγειλουμε και ενα νεο
> *(Hewlett-Packard) 4193A Vector Impedance Meter*
> 
> $(KGrHqEOKisE6UoGcNh9BOwt2LtqNQ~~60_12.JPG
> ...



Και το 4815 τελικά ΤΙ ΕΓΙΝΕ??? Υπάρχει παροπλισμένο κάπου? 
Ωραίο αυτό που έβαλες, αλλά ειδικά το 4815Α είναι ΑΛΛΟ ΕΙΔΟΣ!!! Έχω 2 ΗΡ8405Α και ένα R&S ZPV 0.1MHz - 2GHz το οποίο επίσης θεωρώ ΕΞΑΙΡΕΤΟ, αλλά ειδικά το 4815Α είχε την ιδιαιτερότητα να έχει εντός του την πηγή, αντί να προσθέτεις εξωτερική γεννήτρια και γέφυρα... 
Έχω και Vector & Network Analyzer επίσης ψηφιακά και αναλογικά... αλλά, ΑΝ πέσει κανένα 4815Α μπροστά μου θα το αγοράσω άμεσα, και με καμμένο το Probe του!!! Υπάρχουν πάντα κάποια όργανα που τα αγαπάς αν τα δουλέψεις έστω 5' και κάποια άλλα τα οποία και μετά από χρόνια "συνεργασίας" σας θα τα "μισείς" ακόμα... 
Στην πρώτη περίπτωση είναι σίγουρα το 4815Α πάντως προσωπικά!!! 
Μήπως το πουλάτε?  :Biggrin:   :Unsure:

----------


## p.gabr

ξεκουραζεται σε κατι αποθηκες   .....μεχρι να τις ξεσαβουρωσουν και να τα παρουν οι παλιαζηδες .........ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ
παντως απο οτι ειδα την εχουν την τιμη τους ακομα

----------


## p.gabr

ΗΡ8405Α
αυτο ειναι voltmeter .........κατσε να σου βαλω και αυτο που ειxαμε γιατι δεν το θυμαμαι ακριβως



Νατο

agilent (hp) 8508a.jpg

Αυτο  ηταν hp 8508 και μια κεφαλη  R&S δεν θυμαμαι ακριως 4 -80μηζ zP*5 αλλα κατω απο 10 μηζ εχανε κατι μοιρες η κεφαλη



γιωργο αυτο δεν μου το φανερωσε ο γκουκλις R&S ZPV 0.1MHz - 2GHz vector analyzer ειναι;

----------


## SRF

> ΗΡ8405Α
> αυτο ειναι voltmeter .........κατσε να σου βαλω και αυτο που ειxαμε γιατι δεν το θυμαμαι ακριβως
> 
> agilent (hp) 8508a.jpg
> 
> Αυτο πρεπει να ηταν hp 8508 και μια κεφαλη  R&S δεν θυμαμαι ακριως 4 -80μηζ zw*5 αλλα κατω απο 10 μηζ εχανε κατι μοιρες η κεφαλη
> 
> 
> 
> γιωργο αυτο δεν μου το φανερωσε ο γκουκλις R&S ZPV 0.1MHz - 2GHz



Αυτό που έβαλες της ΗΡ είναι το ανταγωνιστάκι του R&S ZPV (με πρόσθετα τα modules κάλυψης 0.1MHz ~ 2GHz)! Προτιμώ το R&S ZPV μου από αυτό! 
Μπορείς να δεις ένα εδώ ένα R&S ZPV, που πωλείται οφέιλω να ομολογήσω σε αρκετά χαμηλή τιμή... σε σχέση με άλλα! 


ΥΓ. Μάλλον ξεφύγαμε πολύ από το θέμα σου...  :Biggrin:

----------

p.gabr (08-05-12)

----------


## SRF

> ξεκουραζεται σε κατι αποθηκες   .....*μεχρι να τις ξεσαβουρωσουν* και να τα παρουν οι παλιαζηδες .........ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ
> παντως απο οτι ειδα την εχουν την τιμη τους ακομα



ΑΝ μάθεις πάντως κάτι για εκποίηση ΝΑ ΡΙΞΕΙΣ ΠΜ ΑΜΕΣΑ!!! Μετά θα βρω εγώ τον διαγωνισμό σκραπ που θα βγει από εκεί ή τα κεντρικά!!!  :Wink:

----------


## SRF

> χαιρετω ολους τους αρ-εφ-ικους
> 
> Ηθελα μια *συζητηση επι κυκλωματων εξοδου πομπων (FM)* ,που  πολλες φορες εχω δει  να προβαλονται εδω
> ..................................................  .....................
> Eχω δει ....... λοιπον κατι τετοια
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 32477
> στην εξοδο ενα κυκλωμα L-C σειρας
> ..................................................  ................
> Ως γνωστον το συντονισμενο κυκλωμα σειρας εχει τις ακολουθες ιδιοτητες
> ...



Να ρωτήσω λοιπόν κάτι μετά από όλα όσα γράφτηκαν, μέχρι σήμερα στο νήμα αυτό? 
Τελικά καταλήξαμε *ΟΝΤΩΣ στο γιατί* είχαν βάλει κάποιοι σειράς, και όχι παράλληλο, *και αν αυτό είναι ή όχι καλύτερο* όντως? 
Καταλήξαμε ΟΝΤΩΣ σε ένα τουλάχιστον συμπερασμα *τεκμηριωμένο*? 
Απλή απορία μου...  :Wink:

----------


## p.gabr

........................ΠΟΡΙΣΜΑ...................  .........

   ΣΤΟ ερωτημα μου  βρισκω σωστη την απαντηση του Δημητρη







> Πρόκειται ουσιαστικά για τεχνασματικό παράλληλο συντονισμένο κύκλωμα. Επειδή η λάμπα έχει υπερβολικά μεγάλη ενδοχωρητικότητα εξόδου για αυτές τις συχνότητες, ένα κλασικό κύκλωμα εξόδου(πχ Π) δεν θα συντόνιζε. Με αυτόν τον τρόπο συντονισμού, η ενδοχωρητικότητα εξόδου συνδέεται σε σειρά με τη χωρητικότητα του μεταβλητού πυκνωτή και συντονίζει εντός ζώνης. Ελπίζω να σε ικανοποίησε η απάντηση.
> και
> Για να μεινουμε στο θέμα μας, να σας δώσω ένα παράδειγμα. 
> 
> 1. Διερεύνηση του συντονισμού:
> Αν  χρησιμοποιήσουμε παράλληλο συντονισμό με μια χωρητικότητα πχ 20pF   συνδεδεμένη παράλληλα με 20pF χωρητικότητα εξόδου της λυχνίας, αυτές   παρουσιάζουν ισοδύναμη χωρητικότητα 40pF. Για συχνότητα συντονισμού   200MΗz, η αυτεπαγωγή που απαιτείται είναι περίπου 0,15nH, σύμφωνα με τον   τύπο της συχνότητας συντονισμού. Αν χρησιμοποιήσουμε την παραλλαγή του   pgabr, οι δυο χωρητικότητες συνδέονται σε σειρά και η ισοδύναμη   χωρητικότητα είναι 10pF. Η απαιτούμενη αυτεπαγωγή θα είναι 0,63nH που   είναι μια τιμή που κατασκευάζεται ευκολώτερα. 
> 
> 2. Διερεύνηση του Q:
> Αν  τα υλικά είναι ιδανικά (χωρίς απώλειες) και η λυχνία παρουσιάζει μια   αντίσταση φορτίου πχ 1kΩ, η χωρητική αντίσταση του πυκνωτή 40pF της  1ης  περίπτωσης στα 200MHz θα είναι περίπου 20Ω, ενώ στη δεύτερη (10pF)  θα  είναι 80Ω. Το Q στην πρώτη περίπτωση θα είναι 1000/20=50 και  στη   δεύτερη 1000/80=12,5, που είναι μια τιμή πιο διαχειρίσιμη και   ορθολογική.




..................................................  ..........

SAVE0256.jpg

Η ενδοχωριτικοτητα ανοδου καθοδου επιτρεπει σε αυτο το κυκλωμα να λειτουργει


......................ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΟΤΙ..............................

ΛΑΘΟΣ ΣΧΕΔΙΟ............ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΗΣΕΙ ............ΜΙΑ ΛΑΘΟΣ ΛΥΧΝΙΑ (γιαυτην την συχνοτητα)




Eαν προλαβω θα ετοιμασω κατι για το βραδυ
το θεμα θα ειναι τα δυο οργανα που αναφερθηκαμε σε τι χρησιμευουν , τι μπορεις να δεις ,και τι βοηθουν

Για ολους τους φιλους που παρακολουθουν θα το συναιχισουμε
H RF δεν τελειωνει ποτε

----------


## SRF

> ........................ΠΟΡΙΣΜΑ...................  .........
> 
>    ΣΤΟ ερωτημα μου  βρισκω σωστη την απαντηση του Δημητρη
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Χμμμ... ! ΟΚ έστω λάθος λυχνία η 504! Τότε στην 5763 που είναι εκ κατασκευής της απολύτως VHFική και έχει μόλις 4.5ρ ενδοχωρητικότητα Ανόδου - Καθόδου, οπότε το "τεχνικοπαράλληλο" μάλλον δεν θα ευσταθούσε χωρίς πρόσθετη χωρητικότητα στην άνοδο προς γη (ουσιωδώς σχηματίζων δηλαδή ένα Π τελικά στο συντονισμό μας, ή μήπως όπως ίσως το σχέδιο που έβαλα αρκετά μηνύματα πριν), δεν θα έπρεπε να χρησιμοποιούν το ίδιο ΑΝ αυτός είναι όντως ο λόγος!!! 
Στην 6146 επίσης? 
Τελικά αν σχηματίζεται ένα παράλληλο τότε δεν μπορεί να ισχύει η εμφάνιση υπερτασης που ισχύει όμως αποκλειστικά και μόνον στο σειράς συντονιστικό, αφού το τελικό παράλληλο θα κρατούσε εξ' ορισμού την τάση σταθερή, αυξάνωντας το ρεύμα εντός του μόνο ραγδαία!!! 
Δεν λέω ότι έχεται άδικο στο σκεπτικό, αλλά δίκιο έχεται όντως???  :Rolleyes:  

Επίσης κάποιος πριν με (μας) ρώτησε γιατί το RFC συνδέεται σε τμήμα του συνόλου των σπειρών του συντονιστικού πηνίου... 
Απέφυγα να δώσω απάντηση τότε... αφού αναφερόμασταν στο συνολικό σχεδιασμό του σειράς συντονιστικού, και ίσως η απάντηση να πρέπει να δοθεί (ή εκμαιευθεί) από τα συμπεράσματα τελικώς στοα αρχικό ερώτημα... 
Όμως αν αποδεχτουμε ως ορθό το συμπερασμα που βγαίνει επί του παρόντος, το ερώτημα του γιατί το RFC συνδέεται σε τμήμα του συνόλου των σπειρών του συντονιστικού πηνίου, και πως τελικά αυτό καθορίζεται που θα συνδεθεί ακριβώς, μάλλον αποδεικνύεται σημαντικότατο!!! 

ΥΓ Εδώ ίσως είναι σκόπιμο να δούμε τι αυτεπαγωγή θα σχηματίσει ένα "τυπικό" πηνίο των τότε ανοδικών κυκλωμάτων σειράς που συνηθιζόταν να έχει 5 σπείρες σε 1εκ διάμετρο, και περίπου ανοιγμένο στα 2.5εκ συνολικά! 
5t_10D25L_SeriesL.JPG 
Σύμφωνα με αυτην την αυτεπαγωγή ας κάνουμε ένα πρόχειρο υπολογισμό της απαιτούμενης χωρητικότητας για να συντονίζει στα κλασσικά ραδιοφωνικά FM!

----------


## p.gabr

η συχνοτητα συντονισμου για πηνιο 5 σπείρες σε 1εκ διάμετρο 87 nH

   με 20 πικο και 30 πικο χωριτικοτητα


30.jpg



20.jpg

****** τα δυο πρωτα τα εκανα βιαστικα και δεν εβαλα ακριβως τα στοιχεια*************
..................................................  ....................................


Για τους... 88μηζ ......... με το πηνιο που εδειξε ο Γιωργος



88.jpg

................................

Για τους... 108μηζ


108.jpg
http://eweb.chemeng.ed.ac.uk/jack/ra...e/lc-calc.html

ΕΠΟΜΕΝΩΣ.......
 ΑΝ ΟΝΤΩΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΧΩΡΙΤΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ ΑΝΟΔΟΥ ΚΑΘΟΔΟΥ 20 ΠΙΚΟ  ΠΩΣ ΘΑ ΣΥΝΤΟΝΙΣΕΙ ΤΟ (ΠΑΡΑΛΛΗΛΟ ΕΠΑΓΩΓΙΚΟ ΔΥΚΤΙΟ LC) ;;;;;

Περισευουν ομως κατι ψιλα ,αν επαρκουν τοτε ενταξει


Το σχεδιο και πληροφοριες για την ενδιαμεση συνδεση στο πηνιο εχουμε;;;

Υ.Γ

 διορθωθηκε πολλες φορες λογω .....ΒΛΑΚΕΙΑΣ

----------


## p.gabr

Θα ηθελα ολους να διαβασουν πολυ προσεκτικα οτι αναφερουν αυτες οι λιγες γραμμες
rt.jpg
fg.jpg














Και τωρα σκεφτειται τι γινεται στην σε λειτουργεια αυτοταλαντωτου

----------


## SRF

> Θα ηθελα ολους να διαβασουν πολυ προσεκτικα οτι αναφερουν αυτες οι λιγες γραμμες
> rt.jpg
> fg.jpg



Φίλτατε p.gabr αυτά οντως είναι δεδομένα & ελπίζω αρκετά γνωστά στους πιό πολλούς εξ' ημών. Εδώ η αναφορά είναι σε ταλαντωτές βεβαίως, και επί της ουσίας αναφέρεται σε παράλληλο LC σε αυτόν (βλέπε ΥΨΗΛΗ ΑΝΤΙΣΤΑΣΗ)... όπως άλλωστε είναι τα LC τόσο σε Hartley όσο και σε Colpitts ταλαντώσεις. Και αν δεις όλα τα τότε σχέδια των ΦΜ στον ταλαντωτή είχαν πάντα ένα παράλληλο LC στην άνοδό τους, και βέβαια λογικά θα είχαν τέτοιο άλλωστε! 
Το ερώτημα σου αρχικώς βέβαια ήταν γιατί στα μεταγενέστερα στάδια υπήρξε η αλλαγή σε LC σειράς, έναντι των θεωρητικά σωστότερων (?) παραλλήλων, που άλλωστε συναντώνται (όπως σωστά είπες και εσύ) όντως πολύ συχνότερα σε ανάλογης εφαρμογής τμήματα πομπών γενικά! 
Το ερώτημα θα μπρούσε να απλοποιηθεί, και μόνο εξ' αυτού στο γιατί αυτή η αλλάγη αφού είναι γνωστό ότι ένας ταλαντωτής είναι στην ουσία ένας τυπικώς ενισχυτής με θετική επανατροφοδότηση, όπότε χωρίς την πρόσθετη αυτή ανατροφότηση για διατήρηση των ταλαντώσεων σε ένα παθητικό LC που έχει εντός του, θα ήταν, θεωρητικώς, ακριβώς ο απαιτούμενος τελικώς, μετά τον ταλαντωτή, ενισχυτής μας!!! Λογικά λοιπόν δεν θα υπήρχε κανένας ουσιώδης λόγος να αλλάξει κάποιος το παράλληλο σε σειράς, και μάλλον το γιατί το έκαναν τότε είναι και η αρχική απορία σου αν δεν κάνω λάθος... 
Το Q δεν είναι μάλλον η αιτία τελικώς, από τα διαφαινόμενα παραπάνω... απλά ήταν κάτι που είδαμε μέσα από την συζήτηση ότι και αυτό είναι όντως σημαντικό, αλλά όπως είναι φανερό και από αυτά που έβαλες του Ευγενιδίου, ισχύει και για το LC του ταλαντωτή μας και μάλιστα εκεί είναι σαφώς πιό κρίσημο μάλλον! Οπότε είτε σε σειράς είτε σε παράλληλο το Q θα ενδιαφέρει εξίσου ακριβώς στον σχεδιασμό μας, και δεν δικαιολογεί ΙΣΩΣ την αλλαγή σε LC σειράς στους ενσιχυτές τότε! 

Εκείνο που απορώ εγώ, είναι αν όντως βρήκαμε αυτό το γιατί, τελικώς!  :Wink:  

ΥΓ. Η νεώτερη ονοματοεικόνα σου τι ακριβώς δείχνει... ?  :Smile:

----------

p.gabr (11-05-12)

----------


## p.gabr

Γιωργο δεν ξερω τελικα αν το βρηκαμε

Ομως πιστευω οτι το θεμα αυτο ειχε καποιες πραγματικες πληροφοριες και οχι λογια του αερα

Εαν τωρα υπαρχει ενδιαφερον να το συναιχισουμε θα εξαρτηθει απο ολους
Ωμως μονολογος και σπωξιμο εξ ιδιων του θεματος ,εγω δεν το κανω

ΠΑΝΤΑ ΟΜΩΣ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΛΕΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΝΝΟΟΥΝΤΑΙ γιατι δεν ειναι ολοι γνωστες
 Ουτε βεβαιως και εγω, αλλα προσπαθω οτι λεω να το διασταυρωνω


funny_069.jpg

Toν λογοτυπο δεν τον εχω γραψει εγω....(  :Tongue2: )

----------

SRF (11-05-12)

----------


## SRF

Tuning_Tank.JPG



> Γιωργο δεν ξερω τελικα αν το βρηκαμε
> 
> Ομως πιστευω οτι το θεμα αυτο ειχε καποιες πραγματικες πληροφοριες και οχι λογια του αερα
> 
> Εαν τωρα υπαρχει ενδιαφερον να το συναιχισουμε θα εξαρτηθει απο ολους
> Ωμως μονολογος και σπωξιμο εξ ιδιων του θεματος ,εγω δεν το κανω
> 
> ΠΑΝΤΑ ΟΜΩΣ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΛΕΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΝΝΟΟΥΝΤΑΙ γιατι δεν ειναι ολοι γνωστες
>  Ουτε βεβαιως και εγω, αλλα προσπαθω οτι λεω να το διασταυρωνω



Ας βάλουμε τότε για όποιον ενδιαφερθεί, μελλοντικώς, αυτά... Tuning_Tank.JPG

----------


## p.gabr

βαλε και την απαντηση που γραφει απο κατω και μην με παιδευεις :W00t:  :W00t: 

ere.jpg
οκ παντως την ψαχνω την απαντηση

Δεν φαινονται καλα οι τιμες ,εχει ομως να κανει και αυτο με τις ενδοχωριτικοτητες ανοδου γιαυτο και τις αναφερει απο κατω

Στο τριτο σχεδιο δεν επρεπε να ειχε και αποζευτικο στο παραλληλο; πριν το chock

Ανοιξα και τα ARRL και κοιτα τι βρηκα σχετικο με οτι λεγαμε
SAVE0258.jpg
το καλλυτερο φερον το δινει ο κρυσταλικος ταλλαντωτης

----------


## SRF

> βαλε και *την απαντηση που γραφει απο κατω* και μην με παιδευεις
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 32930
> οκ παντως την ψαχνω την απαντηση
> 
> Δεν φαινονται καλα οι τιμες ,εχει ομως να κανει και αυτο με τις ενδοχωριτικοτητες ανοδου γιαυτο και τις αναφερει απο κατω
> 
> Στο *τριτο σχεδιο δεν επρεπε να ειχε και αποζευτικο* στο παραλληλο; πριν το chock
> 
> ...



Φίλτατε δεν έχει καμμιά απάντηση από κάτω, αφού δεν είναι από βιβλίο, αλλά τα έχω σχεδιάσει επί σκοπώ για ότι προσπαθώ να πω... 

Στο τρίτο σχέδιο δέξια που καθαρά παράλληλα, δεν είναι πάντα απαιτητό να έχεις και τον αποζευκτικό. Το τσοκ το στραγγαστιλιστικό αρκεί αν συνδεθεί στο σημείο αυτό. Μετά από αυτό βάζεις έναν αποζευκτικό. 

Λέω να δούμε λίγο κάτι, ίσως με ένα άλλο ματι. Παράδειγμα για αυτό θα φέρω την ταλαντωση ΦΜ, που ξέρω ότι σίγουρα όλοι επίσης, την έχουμε από σχέδια τότε γνωρίσει.  

Η κλασσική λοιπόν του πόπη ήταν αυτή που βλέπεις πρώτη, ενώ σαν δεύτερη θα δεις μια απλή Colpitts κλασσική 

6C4_FM_Colpitts1.JPG 

basic_radio_hoag_Page_369-1102.JPG

Αν την δεύτερη την κλασσική την έκανες με μιά πενταοδική θα κατέληγες σε ένα σχέδιο ίσως σαν αυτό... 
Colpitts_6BQ5_0.JPG 

Τελικά τι βρίσκεις τόσο διαφορετικό, ως σχεδιασμό στο ανοδικό?

----------


## SRF

Πααρτηρώντας καλυτερα λοιπόν αυτά τα δύο σχέδια... το πρώτο του ποπ και το τρίτο με την πέντοδο σε μια απλή Colpitts, θα δούμε τις εξής αλλαγές να συμβαίνουν διαδοχικά...  
Θα αρχίσω από την 6C4 να κάνω μιά ταλάντωση ίδια σχεδιαστικά με αυτήν της EL84 
Ας ξεκινήσουμε λοιπόν αφαιρώντας ότι δεν χρειάζεται σε έναν αδιαμόρφωτο ταλαντωτή... 
6C4_FM_Colpitts1.JPG6C4_FM_Colpitts2.JPG6C4_FM_Colpitts3.JPG6C4_FM_Colpitts4.JPG6C4_FM_Colpitts5.JPG6C4_FM_Colpitts6.JPG



Πόσο κοντά είμαστε?  
Είδωμεν....

----------


## SRF

Ας αλλάξουμε και το RFC τοποθετώντας το στο κέντρο του πηνίου ταλαντώσεως διαιρώντας σε δύο εν σειρά παράλληλα LC ίσως το ανοδικό συντονιστικό? 
6C4_FM_Colpitts7.JPG και έχουμε με τρίοδον αυτό Colpitts_6BQ5_0.JPG με την πεντάοδον! 

Ξέρω... ξέρω, μα πως έγινε αυτό το "μαγικό"...? 
Πάμε ανάποδα να δούμε πως από το σχέδιο με την πεντάοδο θα καταλήξουμε στην αυτοταλάντωτη EL84 του ποπ?
EL84_Colpitts_fm8w_3.jpg 

Για δούμε...

----------

αθικτον (06-04-14), 

p.gabr (12-05-12)

----------


## p.gabr

Γιωργο ειμαι εκτος με wi fi
Mε τις συγκεκριμενες κατασκευες του ποπ δεν ειχα ασχοληθει
Ομως θα κοιταξω και εγω να συμμετεχω με την γνωμη μου 

Ολα αυτα βεβαιως για να εχεις σωστη αποψη θα επρεπε να τα βαλεις κατω με τα σημερινα οργανα που υπαρχουν

Εκει θα λεγαν την αληθεια

----------


## SRF

> Γιωργο ειμαι εκτος με wi fi
> Mε τις συγκεκριμενες κατασκευες του ποπ δεν ειχα ασχοληθει
> Ομως θα κοιταξω και εγω να συμμετεχω με την γνωμη μου 
> 
> Ολα αυτα βεβαιως για να εχεις σωστη αποψη θα επρεπε να τα βαλεις κατω με τα σημερινα οργανα που υπαρχουν
> 
> Εκει θα λεγαν την αληθεια



Παναγιώτη... η αρχική ερωτησή σου είχε όμως αυτούς τους πομπούς ως απορία... Όχι για τις ταλαντώσεις τους βεβαίως, αλλά για του μετέπειττα ενισχυτές ισχύος με τα εν σειρά συντονιστικά τους... 
Να δούμε μήπως τελικά ήταν όλα πιό απλά... από ότι πιστεύουμε (ίσως)... 

Αφού τελικά αναλύουμε αυτά τα σχέδια, εν έτη 2012... ας δούμε πως έγιναν, και από που καταλήξαν σε αυτό που η μισή Ελλάδα απορεί, ακόμα και 35 χρόνια μετά!!! 

Μπορεί να βγάλουμε & άκρη... για το ότι αυτός που θα τα σχεδίασε τότε... κατόρθωσε και το έκανε τοσο πάναπλον, που έμεινε ως φαινομενικά δύσκολον εν αγνοία του για τόσους πολλούς !

----------


## SRF

Ιδού λοιπόν πως ένας τυπικά σχεδιασμένος, άνευ ειδικού κυκλώματος διαμορφώσεως, Colpitts ταλαντωτής με πεντάοδον λυχνίαν, μπορεί να είναι ακριβώς ο ταλαντωτής του ποπ τελικώς! 
έχουμε λοιπόν ως βάση αυτόν με την EL84/6BQ5 
 
Ας ξεκινήσουμε βάζωντας μία Βάρικαπ στο σημείο που θα αντικαταστήσει την όποια χωρητικότητα σχετιζόμενη με την συχνότητα τελικής ταλαντώσεως έστω και μικρομετρικώς βρούμε στο κύκλωμα, που η συνεχής τάση πανω του ΔΕΝ θα είναι μεγάλη ώστε να υπερβαίνει αυτομάτως την μέγιστη σε αντοχή τάση λειτουργείας της Διόδου Βάρικαπ που έχουμε επιλέξει ως αντίστοιχη χωρητικότητα! 
Στην προκειμένη περίπτωση ΟΛΕΣ οι χωρητικότητες στον ταλαντωτή έχουν σε έναν εκ τον οπλισμό τους υψηλή διαφορά δυναμικού... ΕΚΤΟΣ ΜΙΑΣ! Η χωρητικότητα 18ρ που είναι συνδεσμολογημένη παράλληλα με την αντίσταση αυτοπολώσεως του οδηγού πλέγματος προς γή, της πεντόδου! Αναγκαία αυτή έχει στα άκρα της την τάση που θα εμφανίζει η αυτοπόλωση λόγο της εν παραλλήλω με αυτήν αντιστάσεως των 100Κ! Σε καμμία περίπτωση λοιπόν δεν θα έχει πάνω από μερικά Βολτ συνεχούς ρεύματος! 
Υπέροχα! Πάμε λοιπόν...
Colpitts_6BQ5_2.JPG 
Ας κάνουμε μεταβλητής συχνότητας τον ταλαντωτή μας, απλά τοποθετώντας μεταβλητούς πυκνωτές έναντι των σταθερών στο παράλληλο (και όχι π? ε) LC που υπάρχει μεταξύ ανόδου και πλέγματος... 
Colpitts_6BQ5_3.JPG 

υπάρχει μιά μικρή αντίστασης 22Ω σε σειρά με το οδηγό πλέγμα προς την επανατροφοδότηση και την αυτοπόλωση. Επειδή η επιθυμητή χρήση μας θα είναι σε μεγάλες συχνότητες, και όχι σε 3 μεγακύκλους, η αντιστάσεις σε σειρά παρουσιάζουν σημαντικές απώλειες σήματος τελικώς, οδηγώντας σε μη επιθυμητά ίσως αποτελέσματα. Άλλωστε μια 22Ω αντικαθίσταται ευκολως με μια μικρή αυτεπαγωγή, ίσης εμπέδησης, σε αυτές τις υψηλές συχνότητες που έστω και 2-3 εκατοστά σύρματος αρκούν για τον σχηματισμό της!!! Επειδή ούτως ή άλλως αυτό θα υπάρξει, πριν η μετά αυτής, ως μέρος της καλωδίωσης διασύνδεσης των επιμέρους υλικών, η αντίστσση σειράς αυτή μπορεί να απαλοιφθεί πλήρως! Μετακινούμε δηλαδή την αντίσταση αυτοπολώσεως απευθείας πάνω στη επαφή του οδηγού πλέγματος χωρίς κανένα λειτουργικό πρόβλημα 
Colpitts_6BQ5_5.JPG 

Παρατηρούμε όμως ότι η βάρικαπ θα πολωθεί ορθά λόγο της αρνητικής τάσης που θα εμφανίσει η αυτοπόλωση μέσω της 100Κ! Αυτό αυτομάτως θέτει την βάρικάπ μας σε ουσιαστική αχρηστία για τον σκοπό που την θέλουμε, την πρόσθεση ηχιτικού σήματος της διαμορφώσεως κατά συχνότητα που τελικώς επιθυμούμε να έχουμε. Για να απαλλαγούμε από αυτή τηναρνητική τάση της αυτοπολώσεως του οδηγού πλέγματος, αρκεί να απομονωσουμε ως προς συνεχές την κάθοδο της βάρικαπ από το κύκλωμα αυτοπολώσεως! Ένας πυκνωτής λοιπόν σε σειρά με την βάρικαπ προς το κόμβο του κυκλώματος αυτοπολώσεως, αρκεί να σταματήσει την πόλωση με αρνητική τάση της καθόδου της!!! 
Colpitts_6BQ5_6.JPG 

Μάλιστα αυτό εξυπηρετεί ταυτοχρόνως και το ότι μπορούμε στο μέσω σημείο σύνδεσης της βάρικαπ με τον πυκωντή απομονώσεως αυτόν, να προσθέσουμε πλέον μιά άλλη τάση που με αυτήν θα μεταβάλλεται η χωρητικότητα της βάρικάπ μας! Αν αυτή η τάση είναι εναλλασόμενη αυτομάτως θα ακολουθεί την αναλλαγή της και η χωρητικότητα της βάρικαπ οδηγώντας αναγκαία σε αντιστοιχες ποσοστιαίες του λόγου επηρεασμού της, στο συνολικά σχηματιζόμενο LC,  μεταβολές της συχνότητος ταλαντώσεως του κυκλώματός μας! Αν είναι εκεί ένας σήμα λοιπόν ήχου, αυτό θα μεταβάλλει τελικά την συχνότητα της ταλαντώσεώς μας! ΔΙΑΜΟΡΦΩΣΗ ΚΑΤΑ ΣΥΧΝΟΤΗΤΑ!!! 

Αρκεί λοιπόν να διώξουμε την όποια υψηλή συχνότητα΄θα πάει προς τα ηχητικά μας, και θα είμαστε εντάξει με την είσοδο διαμόρφωσεω πλέον... Βάζουμε λοιπον ένα στραγγαλιστικό πηνίο και τροφοδοτούμε μεσω αυτού (και ενός πυκνωτού απομονωσης αν επιθυμο'ύμαι) το σήμα ήχου στην κάθοδο της βάρικάπ μας!!! 

Colpitts_6BQ5_9.JPG 

Αυτά για την σήμερον! 
Καλυνύκταν και μείνετε συντονισμένοι...

----------

αθικτον (06-04-14), 

p.gabr (12-05-12)

----------


## p.gabr

Οπαα Γιωργο μπηκες με τα χιλια
Πολλα σχεδια

ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΘΑ ΤΑ ΜΕΛΕΤΗΣΩ ΟΣΑ ΕΓΡΑΨΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΣΟΥ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΩ

να βαλω και εγω κατι χρησιμο για να ξεκινησουμε
ισως οι παλαιοι να τα εχουν ξεχασει και οι νεοι να μην τα ξερουν

προτρινω λοιπον ολοι να ξαναδιαβασουμε την ραδιοτεχνια
http://www.eugenfound.edu.gr/frontof...c=500&cnode=81

colp.jpg

..................................................


ΕCO.jpg

...........................................

τπ.jpg


και για να μην μας μαλωνουν οτι μιλαμε για λυχνιες
ωριστε και τρανζιστορ τα ιδια πραγματα ειναι
SAVE0259.jpg

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Επειδή τελικά δεν βγήκε συμπέρασμα όσον αφορά τη χρήση του (φαινομενικά) σε σειρά κυκλώματος συντονισμού σε πομπούς πολύ υψηλών συχνοτήτων, θα κάνω άλλη μια υπόθεση: 
Για κάποιο λόγο (τον οποίο δεν γνωρίζω και δεν έχω ερευνήσει) το συντονισμένο κύκλωμα είναι παράλληλο, ο συντονισμός γίνεται με την ενδοχωρητικότητα ανόδου-καθόδου της λυχνίας και τις παράλληλες κατανεμημένες χωρητικότητες του κυκλώματος και με μεταβλητή αυτεπαγωγή. Η μεταβλητή αυτεπαγωγή αποτελείται από το πηνίο σταθερής αυτεπαγωγής και ένα μεταβλητό πυκνωτή σε σειρά που εξουδετερώνει μέρος της αυτεπαγωγής. 
Παράδειγμα: Σύνολο χωρητικότητας εξόδου λυχνίας και κατανεμημένων χωρητικοτήτων 7pF (χρησιμοποιείται για τον παράλληλο συντονισμό), συχνότητα λειτουργίας 100MHz,  απαιτούμενη αυτεπαγωγή 360nH, χωρητική αντίσταση Χc=1/2πfC=227Ω, αντίσταση ανοδικού φορτίου RL=2kΩ, Loaded Q=RL/Xc=8,81 (κατά προσέγγιση και θεωρώντας ιδανικό πυκνωτή και πηνίο). Χρησιμοποιείται πηνίο μεγαλύτερης αυτεπαγωγής πχ 400-500nH και μεταβλητός πυκνωτής σε σειρά για να μειωθεί η συνολική επαγωγική αντίσταση στα 227Ω ώστε να έχουμε συντονισμό.
Αν η πλεονάζουσα αυτεπαγωγή στη δοθείσα συχνότητα είναι πχ 100nH, η απαιτούμενη χωρητικότητα για να την συντονίσει (για να εξουδετερώσει την πλεονάζουσα XL) θα είναι 25pF. Οπότε ένας μεταβλητός πυκνωτής με μέγιστη χωρητικότητα 30-50pF θα είναι επαρκής.
Μένει να επαληθευτεί από κάποια μέθοδο υπολογισμού πηνίων αν τα συνηθισμένα πηνία που χρησιμοποιούνται στη ζώνη των 100MHz παρουσιάζουν παρόμοια αυτεπαγωγή.

----------

p.gabr (13-05-12), 

SRF (13-05-12)

----------


## SRF

> Επειδή τελικά δεν βγήκε συμπέρασμα όσον αφορά τη χρήση του (φαινομενικά) σε σειρά κυκλώματος συντονισμού σε πομπούς πολύ υψηλών συχνοτήτων, θα κάνω άλλη μια υπόθεση: 
> Για κάποιο λόγο (τον οποίο δεν γνωρίζω και δεν έχω ερευνήσει) το συντονισμένο κύκλωμα είναι παράλληλο, ο συντονισμός γίνεται με την ενδοχωρητικότητα ανόδου-καθόδου της λυχνίας και τις παράλληλες κατανεμημένες χωρητικότητες του κυκλώματος και με μεταβλητή αυτεπαγωγή. Η μεταβλητή αυτεπαγωγή αποτελείται από το πηνίο σταθερής αυτεπαγωγής και ένα μεταβλητό πυκνωτή σε σειρά που εξουδετερώνει μέρος της αυτεπαγωγής. 
> Παράδειγμα: Σύνολο χωρητικότητας εξόδου λυχνίας και κατανεμημένων χωρητικοτήτων 7pF (χρησιμοποιείται για τον παράλληλο συντονισμό), συχνότητα λειτουργίας 100MHz,  απαιτούμενη αυτεπαγωγή 360nH, χωρητική αντίσταση Χc=1/2πfC=227Ω, αντίσταση ανοδικού φορτίου RL=2kΩ, Loaded Q=RL/Xc=8,81 (κατά προσέγγιση και θεωρώντας ιδανικό πυκνωτή και πηνίο). *Χρησιμοποιείται πηνίο μεγαλύτερης αυτεπαγωγής πχ 400-500nH* και μεταβλητός πυκνωτής σε σειρά για να μειωθεί η συνολική επαγωγική αντίσταση στα 227Ω ώστε να έχουμε συντονισμό.
> Αν η πλεονάζουσα αυτεπαγωγή στη δοθείσα συχνότητα είναι πχ 100nH, η απαιτούμενη χωρητικότητα για να την συντονίσει (για να εξουδετερώσει την πλεονάζουσα XL) θα είναι 25pF. Οπότε ένας μεταβλητός πυκνωτής με μέγιστη χωρητικότητα 30-50pF θα είναι επαρκής.
> Μένει να επαληθευτεί από κάποια μέθοδο υπολογισμού πηνίων αν τα συνηθισμένα πηνία που χρησιμοποιούνται στη ζώνη των 100MHz παρουσιάζουν παρόμοια αυτεπαγωγή.



Ωραία η ανάλυση όντως! Πρέπει λοιπόν να ισχύει, για να ευσταθεί το σκεπτικό αυτό, ότι το πηνίο ανόδου που κατασκευάζαν σε αυτά τα μηχανήματα τότε να έχει αυτεπαγωγή ~400-500nH αν το κατάλαβα ορθά? Αν αυτό δεν ισχύει, αυτομάτως καταρρίπτεται η υπόθεσης αυτή, ή όχι? 
Όμως τα πηνία στο συντονιστικό κύκλωμα ανόδου ήταν πάντα σαν ~5 σπείρες σε διάμετρο 1 εκατοστό και μάλιστα σχετικά αραιά μεταξύ τους... έστω δηλαδή σχηματίζαν, με σύρμα 1.2χιλιοστού συνήθως σε στάδια ισχύος πχ 6146Β, ένα μήκος πηνίου περίπου 2 με 4 εκατοστά (όταν άρχιζαν εκείνα τα γνωστά, "άνοιξε" το πηνίο να σου έρθει στους 107)! Λίγο πιό πάνω είχα βάλει ένα τυπικό πηνίο των τότε πομπών ΦΜ με τον υπολογισμό της προκύπτουσας αυτεπαγωγής του με μήκος πηνίου έστω τα 2.5 εκατοστά ως την συνηθιζόμενη τελικά που θα έβρισκε κάποιος να υπάρχει στα πιό πολλά μηχανήματα του τότε!!! 
 
Βλέπουμε λοιπόν εδώ *ότι το ανοδικό πηνίο συντονισμού έχει μόλις ~85nH* έναντι των απαιτούμενων ~500nH της αναλύσεώς σου.  :Unsure: 

Τότε τι στο καλό ίσως ισχύει... και λειτουργούσαν τελικά (έστω όπως λειτουργούσαν σε διάφορους που τα έφτιαχναν και λίγο πρόχειρα όντως καταλήγωντας και λίγο στο "περίπου" λειτουργεί σωστά)!  :Sad: 
Μας έχει μάλλον μπερδέψει πολύ αυτό το γελοίο (?) κύκλωμα, που όμως ξέρουμε σίγουρα ότι γενικά λειτουργούσε καλά στους προσεκτικούς τουλάχιστον κατασκευαστές του!!! 
Τελικά μεγάλη πλάκα μας έχει κάνει ο... Λ........ !!!  :Unsure:  

Μήπως πρέπει να το δούμε εξ' αρχής σαν σχεδιαστικό  σύνολο, και να μην το σπάμε σε τμήματα? 


Να ρωτήσω επίσης αν τελικώς το αποκαλούμενο ως στραγγαλιστικό πηνίο θεωρούμε ότι δεν παίζει τελικώς κανέναν ρόλο στην δημιουργία του συνολικού φορτίου στην άνοδό μας, ή όχι? Αν αυτό παρουσιάζει για παράδειγμα μιά αυτεπαγωγή 3.3μΗ, δηλαδή τελικώς μιά αυτεπαγωγική αντίσταση ~2ΚΩ στους 100ΜΗΖ (στους 98ΜΗΖ είναι ~2032Ω τελικά στα 3.3μΗ)...   

RFC_XL3_3uH.jpg 

XL Calculator 

τότε γιατί αυτή δεν είναι το πιό σημαντικό μέρος του συνολικού ανοδικού φορτίου μας? Και τελικά, μήπως ακριβώς αυτή τελικά είναι το μεγαλύτερο μέρος από το ανοδικό φορτίο μας... ΟΝΤΩΣ? 
Αν το δούμε μάλιστα από μιά άλλη σκοπιά τότε η χρήση της ως ανοδικό φορτίο... μάλλον είναι ωραία, αφού η μεταβολή του σχηματιζόμενου από αυτήν φορτίου, από 88 ως 108 ΜΗΖ, είναι μέσα σε ανεκτές τιμές της απαιτούμενης Ανοδικής αντίστασης φόρτου (1770 με 2170 αντιστοίχως)! Αυτό προσφέρει μιά "έξυπνη" χρήση του αφού συμπεριφέρεται αρκετά όμοια σε όλο το εύρος λειτουργίας μας!!!  Δηλαδή το φορτίο θα μπορούσε έτσι να εμφανίζεται με μιά σχετικά... "BROADBAND" συμπεριφορά στο μεγαλύτερο μέρος του!!! 
Αυτό θα εξυπηρετούσε αφού θα απλοποιούσε τελικά πολύ το όλο σχεδιασμό μας... και θα επέτρεπε να βάλουμε ως μέρος του ανοδικού φορτίου μας επιπρόσθετα (ένα LC ως δικτύωμα Ζ, προστιθέμενο εν σειρά με αυτό ίσως, που τελικά δικαιολογεί ΙΣΩΣ και την πρόσθεση σε λήψη της μίας ή δύο σπειρών προς τον πυκνωτή συντονισμού του συνδεόμενου RFC μας) ένα συντονιστικό ένα κύκλωμα κατασκευαστικά ευκολότερο, με μικρότερη αυτεπαγωγή και σχετικά καλό λόγο μεταβολής χωρητικότητας σε κάθε μία άκρη του φάσματος των 20ΜΗΖ που θέλουμε να καλύψουμε, προσφέροντάς μας έτσι πιό "ακριβή" ρύθμιση στην επιθυμητή μας συχνότητα! 

LC_FManode_Z.jpg 

Αν τελικά το συντονιστικό δικτύωμα αποτελεί μέρος του συνολικού μεγαλύτερου ανοδικού φορτίου που σχηματίζεται τελικά με το "στραγγαλιστικό" όπως απλά το θεωρούν όλοι, τότε αυτό ως πολύ μικρότερης αντίστασης (το ίδιο το LC) 

LC_FM87nH_87-108MHz.JPG

θα μπορεί να είναι απλούστερο στο να χρησιμοποιηθεί ως πρωτεύων μετασχηματιστού Ζ, προς την είσοδο μιας άλλης λυχνίας, ή ακόμα καλύτερα προς ένα φορτίο 50Ω στο δευτερεύων του!!! Αν δούμε μάλιστα το πηνίο στο δευτερεύων που έμπαινε απ'έξω στο πηνίο ανόδου, και ήταν ~1.2 σπείρες (αν και στις πιό πολλές κατασκευές κατέληγε στην 1.5 σπείρα) & με διατομή ~2 εκατοστά, και μήκος όσο το πηνιόσυρμα ~1 χιλιοστό τότε αυτό σχημάτιζε στην χειρότερη περίπτωση περίπου μιά αυτεπαγωγή 58nH χωρίς να συμπεριλάβουμε το μήκος ακροδεκτών προς τον πυκνωτή και τον κοννέκτορα!!! 
Lout_FM57nH.JPG 

Στην ουσία λαμβάνωντας υπ' όψην τα ανωτέρω ως υποθετικώς σωστά, θα πλησιάζουμε να διαπιστώσουμε ότι τελικά το ανοδικό συντονιστικό LC είχε ένα πηνίο που βοηθούσε ουσιωδώς στο να έχουμε μιά επαγωγική σύζευξη μέσω ενός μετασχηματιστή... με λόγο... ~1:1 !!! 

Μήπως τελικά το κύκλωμα αυτό ήταν απλά έξυπνα απλό?  :Wink:  


ΣΗΜ. Σε κάθε περίπτωση όλα τα ανωτέρω είναι υποθέσεις μόνο, προς "ακόνισμα" ή ως "παιχνίδι" της σκέψεως, και όχι δεδομένα απολύτως τεκμηριωμένα... αφού ΙΣΩΣ να υπάρχουν και "κενα" ή "τυχαία λάθη" σε επιμέρους στοιχεία, οπότε τίποτα δεν πρέπει να λαμβάνετε ως σωστό και επίσης τίποτα ως όντως λάθος!!!  :Wink:

----------

p.gabr (13-05-12)

----------


## p.gabr

Τελεια συζητηση Δημητρη και Γιωργο

Ειναι πολλα που δεν ξερουμε η δεν τα εχουμε ψαξει 

Προτεινω αλλαγη του τιτλου σε RF.ικοι στοχασμοι
Να ξεκινησουμε απο την αρχη


Εχω λοιπον και εγω να δοσω μερκους προβληματισμους


1ον  ξερουμε οτι το σημα μεταξυ οδηγου και ανοδου εχει διαφορα φασης 180 μοιρες.πως λοιπον θεωρουμε οτι ενδοχωριτηκοτητα ανοδου οδηγου δινει θετικη ανατροφοδοτηση;(αναδραση)λογικα θα επρεπε να καταστελει την αυτοταλαντωση

2ον να διαχωρισουμε το γιατι ολοι οι ταλαντωτες.δεν κανουν για λειτουργεια αυτοταλαντωτου και τι θα ηταν καλλυτερο

3ον να κοιταξουμε τα κυκλωματα εξοδου και την ενδιαμεση τροφοδοσια στο πηνιο



Επειδη τετοιες ωρες δεν ειμαι ποτε σπιτι και απλως παρακολουθω...
Στα θεματα αυτα θα δοσω την αποψη μου το βραδυ ...αν δεν παω θεατρο που σε καποιον τοταξα

----------


## SRF

> Τελεια συζητηση Δημητρη και Γιωργο




Ναι... το διασκεδάζω με την καλή έννοια αφάνταστα!!! Η ΠΕΜΠΤΟΥΣΙΑ ύπαρξης ενός εξειδικευμένου τεχνικά φόρουμ!!! 





> Ειναι πολλα που δεν ξερουμε η δεν τα εχουμε ψαξει




Κανένας μας ΔΕΝ ξέρει τίποτα πριν το μάθει! Αρχή ζωής! 
Το θέμα είναι να μαθαίνουμε ότι δεν ξέορυμε, και να μην ξεχνάμε όσα μαθαίνουμε!!! 





> Προτεινω αλλαγη του τιτλου σε RF.ικοι στοχασμοι
> Να ξεκινησουμε απο την αρχη
> 
> Εχω λοιπον και εγω να δοσω μερκους προβληματισμους
> 
> 
> 1ον  ξερουμε οτι το σημα μεταξυ οδηγου και ανοδου εχει διαφορα φασης 180 μοιρες.πως λοιπον θεωρουμε οτι ενδοχωριτηκοτητα ανοδου οδηγου δινει θετικη ανατροφοδοτηση;(αναδραση)λογικα θα επρεπε να καταστελει την αυτοταλαντωση
> 
> 2ον να διαχωρισουμε το γιατι ολοι οι ταλαντωτες.δεν κανουν για λειτουργεια αυτοταλαντωτου και τι θα ηταν καλλυτερο
> ...



Να πας θέατρο! Η ζωή ΔΕΝ είναι μόνο ηλεκτρονικά... και ότι τάζεις να το κάνεις!!! 
Άλλωστε εκτός απροόπτου, και αύριο μέρα είναι... 

Όμως είχες δίκιο όντος σε κάτι που είχες γράψει... 




> Εαν τωρα υπαρχει ενδιαφερον να το συνεχισουμε θα εξαρτηθει απο ολους
> Ομως μονολογος και *"σπρωξιμο" εξ ιδιων διαρκώς, του θεματος*, εγω δεν το κανω



Έίναι ευχάριστο ότι έχουν συμμετοχή μέλη με ΟΥΣΙΩΔΕΙΣ γνώσεις, και "γεννάμε" αναλυτικές σκέψεις ουσίας... και όχι του χαρακτήρα "βάλε μια πατάτα και θα παίξει" που συνηθίζεται! 
Προσωπικά ευχαριστώ όλους τους συμμετέχοντες για το ότι προσθέτουμε όλοι απόψεις, σωστές και μη δεν έχει καμμία σημασία, αφού αυτες δημιουργούν την απορία, του πως μιά ανάλυση θα δώσει και την λύση! 
Όμως ταυτόχρονα νομίζω ότι είναι τραγικό, να υπάρχουν ως μέλη τελικά εδώ, πάνω από 10000 άτομα, και να μην συμμετέχουν ούτε 10 ακόμα!!!  :Confused1: 

Εμείς τα λέμε ωραία... αν και μοιάζει ότι τελικά ο υπότονος άλλων εμποδίζει την λήψη μας και είναι σε τεχνητή φίμωση όλοι!!! Όχι ότι με πειράζει, αλλά απλά με εντυπωσιάζει!!!  :Sad: 

Καλό θέατρον φίλτατε... λοιπόν!!!  :Wink:

----------


## p.gabr

Ετσι ακριβως ειναι Γιωργο
Τριφλα στα ματια μας.νομιζουμε οτι τα ξερουμε αλλα η αληθεια ειναι πολυ μακρια
Ακομα και το πιο απλο εχει πολλες αλλες εξηγησεις

Δεν γνωριζω βασικα πραγματα
 Αλλο το επισκευαστικο που τα καταφερνα, αλλο το κατασκευαστικο ,αλλο η αναλυση


http://www.artandlife.gr/Athina-fyla...ika_fernanteth

Λεω να παω εδω
Παιζει ενας φιλος κομπαρσος

Ε

----------


## p.gabr

> Επειδή τελικά δεν βγήκε συμπέρασμα όσον αφορά τη χρήση του (φαινομενικά) σε σειρά κυκλώματος συντονισμού σε πομπούς πολύ υψηλών συχνοτήτων, θα κάνω άλλη μια υπόθεση: 
> Για κάποιο λόγο (τον οποίο δεν γνωρίζω και δεν έχω ερευνήσει) το συντονισμένο κύκλωμα είναι παράλληλο, ο συντονισμός γίνεται με την ενδοχωρητικότητα ανόδου-καθόδου της λυχνίας και τις παράλληλες κατανεμημένες χωρητικότητες του κυκλώματος και με μεταβλητή αυτεπαγωγή. Η μεταβλητή αυτεπαγωγή αποτελείται από το πηνίο σταθερής αυτεπαγωγής και ένα μεταβλητό πυκνωτή σε σειρά που εξουδετερώνει μέρος της αυτεπαγωγής. 
> Παράδειγμα: Σύνολο χωρητικότητας εξόδου λυχνίας και κατανεμημένων χωρητικοτήτων 7pF (χρησιμοποιείται για τον παράλληλο συντονισμό), συχνότητα λειτουργίας 100MHz,  απαιτούμενη αυτεπαγωγή 360nH, χωρητική αντίσταση Χc=1/2πfC=227Ω, αντίσταση ανοδικού φορτίου RL=2kΩ, Loaded Q=RL/Xc=8,81 (κατά προσέγγιση και θεωρώντας ιδανικό πυκνωτή και πηνίο). Χρησιμοποιείται πηνίο μεγαλύτερης αυτεπαγωγής πχ 400-500nH και μεταβλητός πυκνωτής σε σειρά για να μειωθεί η συνολική επαγωγική αντίσταση στα 227Ω ώστε να έχουμε συντονισμό.
> Αν η πλεονάζουσα αυτεπαγωγή στη δοθείσα συχνότητα είναι πχ 100nH, η απαιτούμενη χωρητικότητα για να την συντονίσει (για να εξουδετερώσει την πλεονάζουσα XL) θα είναι 25pF. Οπότε ένας μεταβλητός πυκνωτής με μέγιστη χωρητικότητα 30-50pF θα είναι επαρκής.
> Μένει να επαληθευτεί από κάποια μέθοδο υπολογισμού πηνίων αν τα συνηθισμένα πηνία που χρησιμοποιούνται στη ζώνη των 100MHz παρουσιάζουν παρόμοια αυτεπαγωγή.



Δημητρη η πρωτη απαντηση σου με εχει καλυψει πληρως
Η ολη ουσια του θεματος ειναι οτι΄... το κυκλωμα ανοδου  σειρας ειναι αδυνατον να δουλεψει ΣΕ ΧΑΜΗΛΕΣ ΣΥΧΝΟΤΗΤΕΣ πχ.στα  μεσαια .Δουλευει μονον στις υψηλες εκμεταλευομενο τις ενδοχωριτικοτητες







> Ωραία η ανάλυση όντως! Πρέπει λοιπόν να ισχύει, για να ευσταθεί το σκεπτικό αυτό, ότι το πηνίο ανόδου που κατασκευάζαν σε αυτά τα μηχανήματα τότε να έχει αυτεπαγωγή ~400-500nH αν το κατάλαβα ορθά? Αν αυτό δεν ισχύει, αυτομάτως καταρρίπτεται η υπόθεσης αυτή, ή όχι? 
> Όμως τα πηνία στο συντονιστικό κύκλωμα ανόδου ήταν πάντα σαν ~5 σπείρες σε διάμετρο 1 εκατοστό και μάλιστα σχετικά αραιά μεταξύ τους... έστω δηλαδή σχηματίζαν, με σύρμα 1.2χιλιοστού συνήθως σε στάδια ισχύος πχ 6146Β, ένα μήκος πηνίου περίπου 2 με 4 εκατοστά (όταν άρχιζαν εκείνα τα γνωστά, "άνοιξε" το πηνίο να σου έρθει στους 107)! Λίγο πιό πάνω είχα βάλει ένα τυπικό πηνίο των τότε πομπών ΦΜ με τον υπολογισμό της προκύπτουσας αυτεπαγωγής του με μήκος πηνίου έστω τα 2.5 εκατοστά ως την συνηθιζόμενη τελικά που θα έβρισκε κάποιος να υπάρχει στα πιό πολλά μηχανήματα του τότε!!! 
> 
> Βλέπουμε λοιπόν εδώ *ότι το ανοδικό πηνίο συντονισμού έχει μόλις ~85nH* έναντι των απαιτούμενων ~500nH της αναλύσεώς σου. 
> 
> Τότε τι στο καλό ίσως ισχύει... και λειτουργούσαν τελικά (έστω όπως λειτουργούσαν σε διάφορους που τα έφτιαχναν και λίγο πρόχειρα όντως καταλήγωντας και λίγο στο "περίπου" λειτουργεί σωστά)! 
> Μας έχει μάλλον μπερδέψει πολύ αυτό το γελοίο (?) κύκλωμα, που όμως ξέρουμε σίγουρα ότι γενικά λειτουργούσε καλά στους προσεκτικούς τουλάχιστον κατασκευαστές του!!! 
> Τ
> 
> ...







> Να ρωτήσω επίσης αν τελικώς το αποκαλούμενο ως στραγγαλιστικό πηνίο  θεωρούμε ότι δεν παίζει τελικώς κανέναν ρόλο στην δημιουργία του  συνολικού φορτίου στην άνοδό μας, ή όχι? Αν αυτό παρουσιάζει για  παράδειγμα μιά αυτεπαγωγή 3.3μΗ, δηλαδή τελικώς μιά αυτεπαγωγική  αντίσταση ~2ΚΩ στους 100ΜΗΖ (στους 98ΜΗΖ είναι ~2032Ω τελικά στα  3.3μΗ)...



ΑΥΤΟ για το στραγγαλιστικο  δεν γνωριζα την τιμη του.επομενως αν η τιμη ειναι αυτη που αναφερει ειναι σοβαρα υπολογισιμος παραμετρος
Να πω οτι στα μεσαια χρησιμοποιουμε περι το 1,5-2,5mh που αυτο δινει xl 25000 περιπου [/QUOTE]





...........................Νεα ερωτηματα.Και μερικες εξηγησεις.............................

  Η ολη υποθεση με εβαλε να σκεφτω αρκετα και αντι για λυσεις βρηκα αλλες αποριες

Να ξεκινησω ομως απο την αρχη  για να μπορουν ολοι να καταλαβαινουν τα ερωτηματα


..................................................  ...........
aas.jpg
Εδω βλεπουμε εναν απλο ταλαντωτη colpitts
στη λυχνια μεταξυ οδηγου πλεγματος και ανοδου εχει 180 μοιρες διαφορα φασης στην εξοδο της υπαρχει το συντονισμενο κυκλωμα οπου απλα προσθετι αλλες 180 μοιρες και ετσι εχουμε θετικη ανατροφοδοτηση (ΑΝΑΔΡΑΣΗ) που θα επιτρεψουν στην λυχνια την συντηρηση των ταλαντωσεων

Στις υψηλες συχνοτητες μπορουμε να εκμεταλευτουμε την ενδοχωρητικοτητα της λυχνια μεταξυ ανοδου οδηγου και να επιτυχουμε την απαιτουμενη διαφορα φασεεως ωστε να εχουμε θετικη αναδραση
δηλ 180
eee.jpg
Δινω ενα παραδειγμα ασχετως εαν αφορα κρυσταλο ειναι το ιδιο 
Εδω λοιπον μου γεννηθηκε η απορια πως γινεται αφου η διαφορα φασης οδηγου ανοδου ειναι 180 μοιρες πως γινεται 360;
  Η απαντηση μερικως ηρθε απο τις ιδιοτητες του πυκνωτη 


ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ ΠΡΩΤΗ

Ως γνωστο το ρευμα στον πυκνωτη προπορευται της τασης κατα 90 μοιρες.
 Η διαφορα του ρευματος κατα 90 μοιρες, μας δινει τελικα διαφορα φασης στα ακρα του πυκνωτου 180 μοιρες;;


,...............................................
ΤΑΛΑΝΤΩΤΗΣ TPTC

Ειναι ενα κυκλωμα που απο τα σχεδια που βλεπω εχουν χρησιμοποιηθει

tg.jpg

Αν διαβασουμε προσεκτικα θα δουμε οτι αναφερει τα δυο συντονισμενα κυκλωματα πρεπει να ειναι ελαφρως συντονισμενα σε διαφορετικη συχνοτητα

ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΗ 
Για ποιν λογο το ζηταει αυτο; αν δηλ ειναι ακριβως στην ιδια συχνοτητα  δεν δουλευει; και εαν οντως γινεται αυτο τοτε οι φιλοι που το εχουν χρησιμοποιησει με διαμορφωση fm, μπορει να διμιουργει καποια προβληματα αυτη η ιδιαιτεροτητα στην λειτουργεια

...........................................

Ταλαντωτης ΕCO

attachment.jpg
O ταλαντωτης αυτο λειτουργει στην ουσια σαν να υπαρχουν δυο ΣΤΑΔΙΑ ΛΥΧΝΙΩΝ και πιστευω οτι ισως ειναι  καλη επιλογη

..................................................  ...........


Σε τετοιου ειδους κυκλωματα αυτοταλαντωτα(οχι βεβαιως με την 6c4) 

attachment.jpg 
Βλεπουμε οτι
Η λειτουργεια με την χρηση της ενδοχωριτηκοτητας δεν μπορει να λειτουργησει
Ο λογος ειναι οτι η (κουνια ειναι πολυ βαρεια και σπαει το σκοινι) ΔΗΛ η αποροφουμενη ισχυς απο το φορτιο δημιουργει μεγαλες απαιτησεις στην ισχυ που χρειαζεται το οδηγο πλεγμα.. ωστε να διατηρηθει η ταλαντωση

ΕΤΣΙ ολα τα κυκλωματα αυτα απαιτουν μια ισχυρη αναδραση απο την εξοδο προς το οδηγο
πραγμα που εχει πολλες επιπτωσεις στο κυκλωμα 





> Στην ουσία λαμβάνωντας υπ' όψην τα ανωτέρω ως  υποθετικώς σωστά, θα  πλησιάζουμε να διαπιστώσουμε ότι τελικά το ανοδικό  συντονιστικό LC είχε  ένα πηνίο που βοηθούσε ουσιωδώς στο να έχουμε μιά  επαγωγική σύζευξη μέσω  ενός μετασχηματιστή... με λόγο... ~1:1 !!!



Εδω λοιπον μου ηρθε αλλη μια απορια
Εχω δει τα πηνια αυτα εχουν περιπου προτ/δευτερ.   λογο 3 προς 1
στα μεσαια ομως ο λογος αυτος στα επαγωγικα κυκλωματα εξοδου ειναι συνηθως 8-10προς ενα

Απορια πρωτη
Για ποιον λογο συμβαινει αυτο

Απορια δευτερη
εχω προσεξει επισης  οτι η προκειται για κανονικο ενισχυτη η για αυτοταλαντωτο τα πηνια ειναι ιδια
Η τοση ισχυρη αναδραση που εχει το αυτοταλαντωτο δεν παρουσιαζει καποια αλλαγη στο ζ εξοδου ωστε να υπαρχει διαφορα στα πηνια







ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΜΟΥ ΦΑΙΝΕΤΕ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΛΥΣΟΥΜΕ ΕΝΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΑΝΟΙΓΟΥΜΕ ΔΥΟ







> Μήπως τελικά το κύκλωμα αυτό ήταν απλά έξυπνα απλό?  
> 
> 
> ΣΗΜ. Σε κάθε περίπτωση όλα τα ανωτέρω είναι υποθέσεις μόνο, προς  "ακόνισμα" ή ως "παιχνίδι" της σκέψεως, και όχι δεδομένα απολύτως  τεκμηριωμένα... αφού ΙΣΩΣ να υπάρχουν και "κενα" ή "τυχαία λάθη" σε  επιμέρους στοιχεία, οπότε τίποτα δεν πρέπει να λαμβάνετε ως σωστό και  επίσης τίποτα ως όντως λάθος!!!

----------


## SRF

> ... ΔΙΑΜΟΡΦΩΣΗ ΚΑΤΑ ΣΥΧΝΟΤΗΤΑ!!! 
> 
> Αρκεί λοιπόν να διώξουμε την όποια υψηλή συχνότητα΄θα πάει προς τα ηχητικά μας, και θα είμαστε εντάξει με την είσοδο διαμόρφωσεω πλέον... Βάζουμε λοιπον ένα στραγγαλιστικό πηνίο και τροφοδοτούμε μεσω αυτού (και ενός πυκνωτού απομονωσης αν επιθυμο'ύμαι) το σήμα ήχου στην κάθοδο της βάρικάπ μας!!! 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 33011 
> 
> Αυτά για την σήμερον! 
> Καλυνύκταν και μείνετε συντονισμένοι...



Για να ολοκληρωθεί η αναφορά στον ταλαντωτή... αυτόν, θα συμπεριλάβω και την τελική αλλαγή ώστε να γίνει τελικώς ίδιος με αυτό τον ταλαντωτή που κυκλοφόρησε στα σχέδια πομπών ΦΜ αρχές της δεκαετίας του 80 στο Μοναστηράκι... 

Είχαμε λοιπόν ολοκληρώσει όλη την μετατροπή ώστε να μπορούμε να βάλουμε διαμόρφωση στον αρχικό πομπό - ταλαντωτή του ξένου σχεδίου! 
Έχουν μείνει όμως κάποιες διαφορές, στο συντονιστικό ανόδου, που μοιάζει να σχηματίζεται από ένα δικτύωμα Π επειδή εμφανίζονται οι δύο πυκνωτές στα άκρα του πηνίου ανόδου!  



Σε αυτό λοιπόν παρατηρούμε τα εξής. Δύο πυκνωτές συνδεδεμένοι έκαστος εξ' αυτών σε ένα εκ των άκρων του ανοδικού πηνίου. Το ίδιο το πηνίο επίσης τροφοδοτείται με την συνεχή τάση Ανόδου, σαφώς μετά το ευρύτερα αποκαλούμενο RFC, στο κέντρο του, στην ουσία δηλαδή σχηματίζει ένα δικτύωμα όπως το εμφανιζόμενο στην εικόνα αυτή 
LC_PorParallel.JPG 
Τα Α και Β είναι τα σημεία σύνδεσης με οποιοδήποτε κύκλωμα. Όταν θα εμφανιστεί αρχικά μιά διαφορά δυναμικού Χ από την πηγή μας, η οποία θεωρητικά θα είναι μία ιδανική πηγή ΤΑΣΕΩΣ (μηδενικής αντιστάσεως), το δικτύωμα θα αρχίσει να διαρέεται από ρεύμα σε αμφότερα τα σκέλη του, λόγο αρχικής φόρτωσης των χωρητικοτήτων. Τα πηνία, της ΙΔΙΑΣ ΦΟΡΑΣ περιέλιξης, θα παρουσιάσουν μιά αυτεπαγωγική αντίσταση αντίστεκόμενα στο ζητούμενα μεγάλο στιγμιαίο ρεύμα που θα απαιτούν για την φόρτισή τους οι πυκνωτές στα άκρα τους. Στην ουσία θα παραχθεί μια φθίνουσα ταλάντωση σε κάθε σκέλος, και αν αυτά είναι ίδια απολύτως (θεωρητικά) αυτή θα είναι ίδιας συχνότητος και στα δύο σκέλη LC. 
Αν τροφοδοτήσουμε, αντί στο κέντρο, στα άκρα Α-Β είναι σίγουρο ότι θα υπάρξει επίσης μιά φθίνουσα ταλάντωσης ακριβώς ίδιας συχνότητος με την αρχική μας!!! Αυτό γιατί τα δύο LC πλέον θα συντονίσουν αλληλοεπηρεάζομενα ως προστιθεμενα στις αυτεπαγωγές τους, αφού θα βρεθούν σε σειρά μεταξύ τους, με αποτέλεσμα τον διπλασιασμό της τιμής του συνολικά ως ένα εμφανιζόμενου πηνίου μεν, αλλά ως διαίρούμενοι οι πυκνωτές δε, αφού πλέον θα είναι εν σειρά, θα παρουσιάσουν ως συνολική χωρητικότητα την μισή της ονομαστικής της ονομαστικής είς εξ'αυτών! Διπλασιάζωντας την αυτεπαγωγή και διαιρώντας στο ήμισυ την χωρητικότητα ενός LC το αποτέλεσμα της συχνότητας συντονισμού του παραμένει ίδιο! 
LC_Parallel2L2C.JPG 

Το κύκλωμα πλέον θα ισοδυναμεί με ένα τυπικό παράλληλο LC ενός πηνίου και ενός πυκνωτού... και μπορεί να ανικατασταθεί στο σχηματικό ακριβώς με αυτό... 

LC_Parallel1L1C.JPG


Τα ανωτέρω ισχύουν όντως ή όχι? ... απορώ!!!   :Confused1: 


Συνεχίζεται... 
 :Smile:

----------


## p.gabr

ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΓΡΑΦΑΜΕ ΜΑΖΥ






> Για να ολοκληρωθεί η αναφορά στον ταλαντωτή... αυτόν, θα συμπεριλάβω και την τελική αλλαγή ώστε να γίνει τελικώς ίδιος με αυτό τον ταλαντωτή που κυκλοφόρησε στα σχέδια πομπών ΦΜ αρχές της δεκαετίας του 80 στο Μοναστηράκι... 
> 
> Είχαμε λοιπόν ολοκληρώσει όλη την μετατροπή ώστε να μπορούμε να βάλουμε διαμόρφωση στον αρχικό πομπό - ταλαντωτή του ξένου σχεδίου! 
> Έχουν μείνει όμως κάποιες διαφορές, στο συντονιστικό ανόδου, που μοιάζει να σχηματίζεται από ένα δικτύωμα Π επειδή εμφανίζονται οι δύο πυκνωτές στα άκρα του πηνίου ανόδου!  
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 33062 
> Σε αυτό λοιπόν παρατηρούμε τα εξής. Δύο πυκνωτές συνδεδεμένοι έκαστος εξ' αυτών σε ένα εκ των άκρων του ανοδικού πηνίου. Το ίδιο το πηνίο επίσης τροφοδοτείται με την συνεχή τάση Ανόδου, σαφώς μετά το ευρύτερα αποκαλούμενο RFC, στο κέντρο του, στην ουσία δηλαδή σχηματίζει ένα δικτύωμα όπως το εμφανιζόμενο στην εικόνα αυτή 
> LC_PorParallel.JPG 
> Τα Α και Β είναι τα σημεία σύνδεσης με οποιοδήποτε κύκλωμα. Όταν θα εμφανιστεί αρχικά μιά διαφορά δυναμικού Χ από την πηγή μας, η οποία θεωρητικά θα είναι μία ιδανική πηγή ρεύματος μηδενικής αντιστάσεως, το δικτύωμα θα αρχίσει να διαρέεται από ρεύμα σε αμφότερα τα σκέλη του, λόγο αρχικής φόρτωσης των χωρητικοτήτων. Τα πηνία, της ΙΔΙΑΣ ΦΟΡΑΣ περιέλιξης, θα παρουσιάσουν μιά αυτεπαγωγική αντίσταση αντίστεκόμενα στο ζητούμενα μεγάλο στιγμιαίο ρεύμα που θα απαιτούν για την φόρτισή τους οι πυκνωτές στα άκρα τους. Στην ουσία θα παραχθεί μια φθίνουσα ταλάντωση σε κάθε σκέλος, και αν αυτά είναι ίδια απολύτως (θεωρητικά) αυτή θα είναι ίδιας συχνότητος και στα δύο σκέλη LC. 
> Αν τροφοδοτήσουμε, αντί στο κέντρο, στα άκρα Α-Β είναι σίγουρο ότι θα υπάρξει επίσης μιά φθίνουσα ταλάντωσης ακριβώς ίδιας συχνότητος με την αρχική μας!!! Αυτό γιατί τα δύο LC πλέον θα συντονίσουν αλληλοεπηρεάζομενα ως προστιθεμενα στις αυτεπαγωγές τους, αφού θα βρεθούν σε σειρά μεταξύ τους, με αποτέλεσμα τον διπλασιασμό της τιμής του συνολικά ως ένα εμφανιζόμενου πηνίου μεν, αλλά ως διαίρούμενοι οι πυκνωτές δε, αφού πλέον θα είναι εν σειρά, θα παρουσιάσουν ως συνολική χωρητικότητα την μισή της ονομαστικής της ονομαστικής είς εξ'αυτών! Διπλασιάζωντας την αυτεπαγωγή και διαιρώντας στο ήμισυ την χωρητικότητα ενός LC το αποτέλεσμα της συχνότητας συντονισμού του παραμένει ίδιο! 
> ...



βεβαιως και ειναι ετσι γιωργο


Και εγω εχω ανοιξει του κοσμου τα βιβλια μεχρι και τα βιβλια του γιουμου τα πολυτεχνικα του ΧΑΛΚΙΑ
SAVE0261.jpg
ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥ .....SENDRA SMITH KAI TA ΣΤΡΑΤΙΩΤΙΚΑ 
κοιτα εδω ενα ωραιο 
f.jpg και αναρωτηθηκα στο θεμα ...γιατι παραλληλισμενη λυχνια δεν ειχαν αλλες
βεβαιως απαντησα μονος οτι......... για θεμα ευσταθειας και αξιοπιστιας ...............
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=60408&p=516601&viewfull=1#post516  601

Ενδιαφερων και αυτο

Αλλα και αυτο που την κανει τριοδο και εχει εξοδο απο τα νηματα (καθοδο)

----------


## Ακρίτας

> Δημητρη η πρωτη απαντηση σου με εχει καλυψει πληρως
> Η ολη ουσια του θεματος ειναι οτι΄... το κυκλωμα ανοδου  σειρας ειναι αδυνατον να δουλεψει ΣΕ ΧΑΜΗΛΕΣ ΣΥΧΝΟΤΗΤΕΣ πχ.στα  μεσαια .Δουλευει μονον στις υψηλες εκμεταλευομενο τις ενδοχωριτικοτητες



Και όμως... Το κύκλωμα εξόδου "Γ" είναι κύκλωμα συντονισμού σειράς και την λάμπα 110V / 150W την άναβε τέρμα. Φυσικά ποτέ δεν είχα κατάλληλη κεραία οπότε το γυρνούσα σε παράλληλο και έψαχνα λήψεις. Τελικά δεν διαφέρει από αυτό που συζητάμε παρά μόνο στο σημείο τροφοδοσίας. Μήπως  η άποψη του Γεωργίου (SRF) ότι το κύκλωμα εξόδου παράλληλο ή σειράς είναι απλώς ένα μέρος του συνολικού ανοδικού φορτίου είναι και η απάντηση στο ερώτημα; 
Και κάτι άλλο. Νομίζω ότι μέχρι στιγμής έχουμε αγνοήσει την επίδραση του πιο (κατά τη γνώμη μου) σημαντικού παράγοντα, του φορτίου (τεχνητού ή κεραίας). Η αντιδιαστολή των δυο τοπολογιών (παράλληλο, υψηλή αντίσταση, άρα ταιριάζει στην υψηλή αντίσταση της λυχνίας - σειράς, χαμηλή αντίσταση, άρα δεν ταιριάζει στην υψηλή αντίσταση της λυχνίας) θά είχε νόημα αν η ισχύς καταναλώνονταν εξ ολοκλήρου στο κύκλωμα εξόδου της λυχνίας. Το κύκλωμα εξόδου όμως είναι απλώς ένα μέσο για να περάσει η ισχύς στο φορτίο.

----------


## SRF

> Έχουν μείνει όμως κάποιες διαφορές, στο συντονιστικό ανόδου, που μοιάζει να σχηματίζεται από ένα δικτύωμα Π επειδή εμφανίζονται οι δύο πυκνωτές στα άκρα του πηνίου ανόδου!  
> 
> 
> 
> Σε αυτό λοιπόν παρατηρούμε τα εξής. Δύο πυκνωτές συνδεδεμένοι έκαστος εξ' αυτών σε ένα εκ των άκρων του ανοδικού πηνίου. Το ίδιο το πηνίο επίσης τροφοδοτείται με την συνεχή τάση Ανόδου, σαφώς μετά το ευρύτερα αποκαλούμενο RFC, στο κέντρο του, .... 
> Το κύκλωμα πλέον θα ισοδυναμεί με ένα τυπικό παράλληλο LC ενός πηνίου και ενός πυκνωτού... και μπορεί να ανικατασταθεί στο σχηματικό ακριβώς με αυτό... 
> 
> LC_Parallel1L1C.JPG
> 
> Συνεχίζεται...



Έτσι πλέον καταννοούμε ότι στην ουσία το σχηματιζόμενο "Π" που βλέπουμε ΙΣΩΣ, στην άνοδο, δεν είναι είναι παρά ενα τυπικό κλασσικό παράλληλο LC! Ως παράλληλο LC εξ' ορισμού θα εμφανίζει την μεγαλυτέρα αντίστασή του στην συχνότητα συντονισμού του, ενώ εκτός αυτής θα μηδενίζεται αυτομάτως! Αυτό μας επιτρέπει να το θεωρούμε ως μία αντίσταση Ζlc που τοποθετούμενη σε σειρά με μια άλλη σχηματιζόμενη αυτεπαγωγικά Ζ, πχ την Ζrfc, θα προστίθεται απλά σε αυτήν, αυξάνοντάς την κατά το μέγεθος αυτού. 
 Αντικαθιστώντας βέβαια με ένα παράλληλο LC το ευρύτερα αποκαλούμενο RFC, στο κέντρο του παλαιού πηνίου, θα πρέπει να καταλήξει σε ένα από τα δύο άκρα πλέον, που πριν αναφέραμε ως Α & Β. 
Επειδή το  αποκαλούμενο RFC, στην ουσία είναι η εμφανιζόμενη πηγή τάσεως μας (σαφώς μη ιδανική πλέον), αν θέλουμε το παράλληλο LC μας να προστεθεί ως αντίσταση στον φόρτο της Ανόδου μας, θα πρέπει να δημιουργεί ένα εν σειρά τελικό κύκλωμα δύο RL, RLrfc + RLlc (= RLanode που τελικά είναι το απαιτούμενο), *θα συνδεθεί λογικά στην άλλη πλευρά* του LC από αυτήν που θα συνδεθεί η άνοδος της λυχνίας μας*. 
Το ανοδικό μας κύλωμα τότε θα καταλήξη όπως το δεξιά στην εικόνα, έναντι του αρχικά εμφανιζόμενου αριστερά... 

Colpitts_6BQ5_LCTank.JPG 

Στο ίδιο σημείο που θα συνδεθεί το RFC στο LC μας, θα συνδέσουμε και την χωρητική ανατροφοδότηση προς το οδηγό της λυχνίας μας, εκμεταλλεύόμενοι έτσι την αναστροφή κατά ~180ο που προκαλείται στα άκρα του παράλληλου LC μας, ώστε τελικά να εμφανίζεται θετική ανατροφοδότηση συντήρησης των ταλαντώσεων ενός LC (πρόσθεσης ελαχίστου συμφασικού σήματος στην άλλως τελικώς φθίνουσα ταλάντωση του LC μας) από την είσοδο μας, και ταυτοχρόνως να έχουμε και ΄σο το δυνατόνε μεγαλύτερη μείωση της επανατροφοδοτούμενης ισχύος, αφού η αντίσταση του LC είναι στο μέγιστο της και θα προστεθεί στην αντίσταση (ως ένα εν σειρά Ζ με τον πυκνωτή 6.5ρ προς το οδηγό) που παρουσιάζει το κύκλωμα επανατροφοδότησης μέσω των χωρητικών συζεύξεών του και των πιθανώς σχηματίζομενων εξ' αυτών διαιρετών της τάσως RF που θα τροφοδοτήσει το οδηγό πλέγμα τελικώς. 
Αν αλλάξουμε και την τιμή της αντίστασης αυτοπολώσεως στο βαθμό που θα απαιτειται για να λειτουργεί μεν το κύκλωμα αλλά να απαλοιφθεί η αυτοπόλωση στην κάθοδό μας, τότε αυτή επίσης αφαιρείται και τελικά το αρχικό μας κύκλωμα θα είναι το εμφανιζόμενο στην εικόνα αυτή 

Colpitts_6BQ5_94.JPG 

η οποία πλέον είναι κατ' ουσίαν ακριβώς το περίφημο αυτοταλάντωτο με την 6BQ5 (EL84) που πολλοί ξέρουν από τα σχέδια της δεκαετίας του 80, όπως της παρακάτω εικονος, του Μοναστηρακίου ή του περιοδικού "Ο ΕΡΑΣΙΤΕΧΝΗΣ", αλλά και άλλων συναφών του, που υπήρξαν και πριν και μετά!!! 

EL84_Colpitts_fm8w_3.jpg 

Πιθανώς όλα τα ανωτέρω να μην ισχύουν... ??? 

Θα είναι ωραίο να αποδειχτεί μέσω των όποιων αποριών ότι δεν ισχύουν, ολικώς ή μερικώς, πάντως! 

Άλλωστε δεν είμαι ο τότε σχεδιαστής του ποπ, ή του όποιου άλλου (ηθελημένα τουλάχιστον), για να ξέρω αν αυτή η μεθοδολογία - λογική, ακολουθήθηκε όντως ή όχι από τον Λ....... τότε, και η αλήθεια είναι ότι ποτέ δεν είχα καν σκεφτεί τότε να τον ρωτήσω! Και σαφώς δεν είμαι γνώστης αρκετά των λυχνιών... μη πω των ηλεκτρονικών γενικότερα, για να τολμήσω να ισχυριστώ έστω και εκ παραδρομής ότι όσα έγραψα είναι και όντως ορθά!!! Πιθανολογώ ότι μπορεί να είναι και όλα λάθος... και περιμένω και εγώ να μάθω εκ των λαθών μου!  :Sad:  



* αυτό ίσως θα πρέπει να το καταννοήσουμε - αναλύσουμε καλύτερα, αφού αρκετοί ισχυρίζονται ότι με το RFC στη άνοδο απ' ευθείας... έβλεπαν "θαύματα' ή και εγώ δεν ξέρω τι άλλο!!! Οπότε όποια απορία, αντίρρηση επί του συγκεκριμένου είναι ΙΔΙΑΙΤΕΡΩΣ ευπρόσδεκτη... από οποιονδήποτε!!! 
Άλλωστε κανένας μας δεν έχει το αλάθητο του Πάπα, και σαφώς ούτε βέβαια και ο γράφων, που δεν ξέρει την τύφλα του, ΙΣΩΣ... οπότε κάθε πρόσθεση ή διόρθωση στην γνώση είναι επικοδομητική τόσο για αυτόν όσο φαντάζομαι και για όλους μας... 

Να προσθέσω εδώ το αρχικό σχέδιο του ταλαντωτή με την 6BQ5 (EL84) στο οποίο βασίστηκε η ανάλυση και μετατρέψαμε στο αυτοταλάντωτο του Μοναστηρακίου τελικώς 

Colpitts_6BQ5_LA7MI Stein Torp.JPG 

Πηγή Στεϊν Τορπ Dubus

----------


## SRF

> Και όμως... Το κύκλωμα εξόδου "Γ" είναι κύκλωμα συντονισμού σειράς και την λάμπα 110V / 150W την άναβε τέρμα. Φυσικά ποτέ δεν είχα κατάλληλη κεραία οπότε το γυρνούσα σε παράλληλο και έψαχνα λήψεις. Τελικά δεν διαφέρει από αυτό που συζητάμε παρά μόνο στο σημείο τροφοδοσίας. Μήπως  η άποψη του Γεωργίου (SRF) ότι το κύκλωμα εξόδου παράλληλο ή σειράς είναι απλώς ένα μέρος του συνολικού ανοδικού φορτίου είναι και η απάντηση στο ερώτημα; 
> Και κάτι άλλο. Νομίζω ότι μέχρι στιγμής έχουμε αγνοήσει την επίδραση του πιο (κατά τη γνώμη μου) σημαντικού παράγοντα, του φορτίου (τεχνητού ή κεραίας). *Η αντιδιαστολή των δυο τοπολογιών (παράλληλο, υψηλή αντίσταση, άρα ταιριάζει στην υψηλή αντίσταση της λυχνίας - σειράς, χαμηλή αντίσταση, άρα δεν ταιριάζει στην υψηλή αντίσταση της λυχνίας)* θά είχε νόημα αν η ισχύς καταναλώνονταν εξ ολοκλήρου στο κύκλωμα εξόδου της λυχνίας. Το κύκλωμα εξόδου όμως είναι απλώς ένα μέσο για να περάσει η ισχύς στο φορτίο.



Να παρατηρήσω κάτι σε σχέση με παράλληλο και εν σειρά LC? Όταν αναφέρεστε σε υψηλή στο ένα και χαμηλή στο άλλο... τι εννοείτε? Γιατί βλέπετε κάποια διαφορά στο "που θα ταιριάζουν" τελικά στο σημείο συντονισμού τους? 

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, τόσο το παράλληλο όσο και το σειράς, αποτελούμενα από ακριβώς ίδια χωρητικά & αυτεπαγωγικά στοιχεία, θα εμφανίζουν ΣΤΟΝ ΣΥΝΤΟΝΙΣΜΟ τους, ακριβώς την ίδια αντίσταση!!! Αν το παράλληλο αντιστοιχεί σε ένα Ζ 50Ω και το σειράς επίσης σε ένα Ζ 50Ω θα αντιστοιχεί, τηρουμένων τον ίδιων στοιχείων σύνθεσής τους! Το Ζ που θα σχηματίζεται είναι αποτέλεσμα των τιμών του L και του C που σχηματίζουν το LC τελικώς και συντονίζουν σε μία συχνότητα την οποία βρίσκουμε όταν αυτή η Ζ του LC θα λάβεις την τιμή ισσοροπίας των επιμέρους αυτών στοιχείων, ή αλληλοεξουδετερώμενα στην ουσία, ώστε να παραχθεί η μέγιστη ταλάντωση στα άκρα του LC μας.   
Το "υψηλή αντίσταση" στο ένα και το "χαμηλή αντίσταση" στο άλλο, αναφέρεται στο τι θα παρουσιάζει καθένα τους σε σχέση με τον μη συντονισμο τους ως συνθήκη! Δηλαδή, το παράλληλο που θα έχει Ζ 50Ω στην συχνότητα συντονισμού του, θα παρουσιάζεται ως σημαντικά μικρότερη αντίσταση ή και βραχυκύκλωμα τελικώς σε όποια άλλη μικρότερη ή μεγαλύτερη συχνότητα εμφανιστεί στα άκρα του... ενώ αντιστοίχως το αντίστοιχο σειράς που ΕΠΙΣΗΣ θα έχει Ζ 50Ω στην συχνότητα συντονισμου του θα παρουσιάζεται ως σημαντικά μεγαλύτερη αντίσταση ή και ανοικτό κύκλωμα σε όποια άλλη μικροτέρα ή μεγαλυτέρα συχνότητα εμφανιστεί στα άκρα του! Στην ουσία η δεδομένη ΥΠΑΡΚΤΗ αντίσταση Ζ στην συχνότητα συντονισμού ενός LC, δεν θα είναι άλλη αν αυτό σχηματιστεί ως εν παραλλήλω ή ως εν σειρά από τα στοιχεία του! Θα είναι όμως άλλη στο παράλληλο από το εν σειρά, ΓΙΑ ΟΙΑΔΗΠΟΤΕ *ΑΛΛΗ ΣΥΧΝΟΤΗΤΑ ΠΛΗΝ ΑΥΤΗΣ ΤΟΥ ΣΥΝΤΟΝΙΣΜΟΥ*! 
Βέβαια εξ' αυτού προκύπτει ότι για να είναι ίδια απολύτως η αντίσταση Ζ στις δύο συνδεσμολογίες αυτές, είναι απαραίτητο να μεταβληθούν κατά αναλογίαν τα δύο μέρη του νόμου Ωμ που θα την σχηματίσουν!!! Το ρεύμα & η τάση!!! Εξ ορισμού αυτά είναι αντιστρόφως ανάλογα μεταξύ τους, οπότε κάθε μεταβολή του ενός συνεπάγεται και την αντίθετη μεταβολή του άλλου, για να παραμένει σταθερός ο λόγος τους που θα είναι η δεδομένη τιμή αντιστάσεώς μας. 
Αναλύωντας λοιπόν τα  LC της παράλληλης και εν σειρά συνδεσμολογίας θα τα δούμε ως σχηματιζόμενα από απλές ωμικές επιμέρους αντιστάσεις. Στην παράλληλη σύνδεση τους δύο αντιστάσεις θα έχουν στα άκρα τους παντα την ίδια και αυτή τάση μεταξύ των, ενώ στην εν σειρά συνδεσή τους θα έχουν πάντα το ίδιο και αυτό ρεύμα που θα τις διαρρέει! 

Αν λοιπόν σχηματίσουμε με αντιστάσεις, ένα παράλληλο και ένα εν σειρά δικτύωμα, που αμφότερα απαιτείται να παρουσιάζουν στην συνθήκη συντονισμού τους μιά ίδια συνολική αντίσταση πχ Rtune=100Ω τότε το μεν παράλληλο θα αποτελείται από δύο Rρ=200Ω (δηλαδή Rρ/2 = 100Ω) ενω το εν σειράς θα αποτελείται από δύο Rs=50Ω (δηλαδή Rs*2 =100Ω).  :Confused1: 

 :Unsure:  Τότε πως τα LC της παράλληλης και εν σειρά συνδεσμολογίας αποτελούνται από τα ίδια στοιχεία? Λογικά βάσει αυτού θα έπρεπε να είναι διαφορετικών τιμών στο παράλληλο από ότι στο εν σειρά για την ίδια συχνότητα συντονισμού και την ίδια εμφανιζόμενη τελικά Ζ του LC σε αυτή την συχνότητα! Έτσι δεν είναι... ? 


Ναι... σαφέστατα, *ΑΝ* θεωρήσουμε βέβαια ότι δεν διαφοροποιείται έστω ένα εκ των αλλων δύο ηλεκτρικών μεγεθών του νόμου του Ωμ! 

 Αυτό όμως δεν ισχύει στα LC! Το μεν παράλληλο αυξάνει ραγδαία το ρεύμα ροής εντός του διατηρώντας σταθερή την τάση (λόγο φόρτισης εκφόρτισης του πυκνωτή) στα άκρα του στον συντονισμό, το δε εν σειρά αυξάνει ραγδαία την τάση στα άκρα του (επαγωγική υπέρτασης) διατηρώντας ίδιο το ρεύμα εντός τους στο συντονισμό! 
 :Huh:  

Η αυξητική μεταβολή του ρεύματος μεν στο παράλληλο και η αύξηση της τάσεως δε στο εν σειρά, είναι τέτοια ώστε να διατηρηθεί η σχέση των 100Ω μας που απαιτείται να παρουσιάζει το LC στην συχνότητα συντονισμού του... ! 
Για αυτό άλλωστε παρατηρούμε ότι σε ένα παράλληλο LC θα συναντήσουμε χοντρότερο πηνιόσυρμα από ότι στο αντίστοιχο σειράς και επίσης θα "ζεσταίνεται" το πηνίο αν το αγγίξουμε , ενώ σε ένα εν σειράς LC θα απαιτείται πυκνωτής μεγαλύτερης αντοχής σε τάση από ΄τοι στο παράλληλο και επίσης θα "χτυπάει" το πηνίο αν το αγγίξουμε (λόγο της δημιουργίας υπερτασης)!  :Rolleyes: 

Αυτή είναι μιά απλή (σχετικά, ελπίζω) ανάλυση του φαινομένου που θα παρατηρήσουμε στα LC, είτε αυτά είναι παράλληλης σύνδεσης είτε εν σειράς! 


Δεν θα το αναλύσω πιό πολύ, καθ' ότι θεωρώ ότι είναι καταννοητό από τους γνώστες, και αρκετά καταννοητό για τους μη γνώστες (για παράδειγμα έστω εμένα)! Αν υπάρχουν κάποια κενά ή και λάθη στην περιγραφή μου ίσως, ή αμφιβολίες επί των περιγραφομένων, περιληπτικά & απλοποιημένα  :Wink:  , σε αυτήν, τότε να το συζητήσουμε ευχαρίστως & περαιτέρω... τελικώς! Άλλωστε είμαι οπαδός του αρχαίου, γηράσκω α'εί διδασκόμενος...

----------


## ChristosK

Kύριοι. Μπορώ να ρωτήσω ποιά είναι η γνώμη σας γιά το παρακάτω κύκλωμα εξόδου ενισχυτή? Μιλάμε πάντα για VHF.
outputcircuit.GIF

----------


## p.gabr

Ακριτα ειχα απαντηση..αλλα ο Γιωργος εδωσε σεμιναριο


Το καλλυτερο αρθρο που εχω διαβασει


Στην αρχη δεν το καταλαβα,στην δευτερη σοβαρευτηκα και την τριτη αρχισα να το χωνευω
Ακομμα το διαβαζω

Οτι και να πω ειναι λιγο και ολλα αυτα ερχονται απο την σωστη συζητηση και την διαθεση για αυτην

Για το σχεδιο σου γιωργο δεν μπορω να εχω καποια παρατηρηση  Εχω δει να δουλευουν οπως οπως και οτι κατσει. Αυτο δεν θα δουλεψει;


Ευχαριστω  γιωργο για ολα αυτα τα ωραια που προσθεσες εδω και για τον χρονο που αφιερωσες για αυτο
 :Applause:  :Applause: 

Για τον χρηστο τωρα
Βεβαιως χρηστο και δουλευει αλλα νομιζω οτι το επαγωγικο κυκλωμα βολευει περισσοτερο 
Για την ενδιαμεση ληψη του τσοκ κατι που εχω ξεχασει να πω ειναι οτι..ισως κανει και χρεη tramp filter για τις υψηλες αρμονικες

Και κατι αλλο που ξεχασα για τον Ακριτα
Το δυκτιο συντονισμου  l στα μεσαια δουλευει αρκετα καλα, οταν το μηκος της κεραιας πλησιαζει τα λ/2 οπου εκει το ζ της κεραιας ειναι πολυ υψηλο

Ευχαριστω και παλι ολους για αυτην την ωραια συζητηση

----------


## ChristosK

Και εγώ σε ευχαριστώ Παναγιώτη, απλά το έβαλα επειδή νομίζω πως έτσι δεν έχουμε απώλειες ζεύξης και επίσης δεν εχουμε τον περιορισμό της μίας σπείρας στο δευτερέυον. Ετσι η προσαρμογή στο φορτίο είναι πιό εύκολη. Μπορούμε για παράδειγμα να ενώσουμε τον πυκνωτή στην μισή σπείρα η και λιγότερο.

----------


## Ακρίτας

> Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, τόσο το παράλληλο όσο και το σειράς, αποτελούμενα από ακριβώς ίδια χωρητικά & αυτεπαγωγικά στοιχεία, θα εμφανίζουν ΣΤΟΝ ΣΥΝΤΟΝΙΣΜΟ τους, ακριβώς την ίδια αντίσταση!!! Αν το παράλληλο αντιστοιχεί σε ένα Ζ 50Ω και το σειράς επίσης σε ένα Ζ 50Ω θα αντιστοιχεί, τηρουμένων τον ίδιων στοιχείων σύνθεσής τους! Το Ζ που θα σχηματίζεται είναι αποτέλεσμα των τιμών του L και του C που σχηματίζουν το LC τελικώς και συντονίζουν σε μία συχνότητα την οποία βρίσκουμε όταν αυτή η Ζ του LC θα λάβεις την τιμή ισσοροπίας των επιμέρους αυτών στοιχείων, ή αλληλοεξουδετερώμενα στην ουσία, ώστε να παραχθεί η μέγιστη ταλάντωση στα άκρα του LC μας.   
> Το "υψηλή αντίσταση" στο ένα και το "χαμηλή αντίσταση" στο άλλο, αναφέρεται στο τι θα παρουσιάζει καθένα τους σε σχέση με τον μη συντονισμο τους ως συνθήκη! Δηλαδή, το παράλληλο που θα έχει Ζ 50Ω στην συχνότητα συντονισμού του, θα παρουσιάζεται ως σημαντικά μικρότερη αντίσταση ή και βραχυκύκλωμα τελικώς σε όποια άλλη μικρότερη ή μεγαλύτερη συχνότητα εμφανιστεί στα άκρα του... ενώ αντιστοίχως το αντίστοιχο σειράς που ΕΠΙΣΗΣ θα έχει Ζ 50Ω στην συχνότητα συντονισμου του θα παρουσιάζεται ως σημαντικά μεγαλύτερη αντίσταση ή και ανοικτό κύκλωμα σε όποια άλλη μικροτέρα ή μεγαλυτέρα συχνότητα εμφανιστεί στα άκρα του! Στην ουσία η δεδομένη ΥΠΑΡΚΤΗ αντίσταση Ζ στην συχνότητα συντονισμού ενός LC, δεν θα είναι άλλη αν αυτό σχηματιστεί ως εν παραλλήλω ή ως εν σειρά από τα στοιχεία του! Θα είναι όμως άλλη στο παράλληλο από το εν σειρά, ΓΙΑ ΟΙΑΔΗΠΟΤΕ *ΑΛΛΗ ΣΥΧΝΟΤΗΤΑ ΠΛΗΝ ΑΥΤΗΣ ΤΟΥ ΣΥΝΤΟΝΙΣΜΟΥ*!



 :Confused1: 

Για να το λέμε πιο σωστά αναφέρομαι πάντα στην *εμπέδηση (impedance, Z)*:

...In series, these reactances create a very low impedance. In parallel, they create a very high impedance...

Και παρακάτω γίνεται πιο συγκεκριμένο: Σε ένα κύκλωμα LC με τα ίδια επιμέρους στοιχεία, δηλαδή χωρητικότητα, αυτεπαγωγή και ωμική αντίσταση του πηνίου, *στη συχνότητα συντονισμού*, έχουμε Z=R όταν είναι σε σειρά και Z=QxXL που τελικά καταλήγει Z=L/CxR όταν είναι εν παραλλήλω.

Τα υπόλοιπα για τις εκτός συντονισμού συνθήκες, ασφαλώς, ισχύουν. Μάλλον παρασύρθηκες από το γεγονός ότι στο συντονισμό έχουμε XL=Xc είτε είναι σε σειρά είτε εν παραλλήλω.

----------

SRF (16-05-12)

----------


## ChristosK

θα φανώ τελείως άσχετος αλλά δεν πειράζει την ερώτηση θα την τολμήσω. Σε όλα τα σχέδια που προτείνετε και έχουν ασφαλώς δημοσιευτεί που γίνεται προσαρμογή από ισοσταθμισμένο κύκλωμα σε μη ισοσταθμισμένη γραμμή ομοαξονικού πριν το κονέκτορ της κεραίας? Δεν αναφέρομαι στο μπαλούν της κεραίας. Το δευτερεύον πηνίο με τον πυκνωτή κάνει αυτή την προσαρμογή? Εαν οχι, η προσαρμογή είναι απαραίτητη?

----------


## Ακρίτας

> Το δευτερεύον πηνίο με τον πυκνωτή κάνει αυτή την προσαρμογή



Η έξοδος είναι ασύμμετρη αφού ουσιαστικά αναφέρεται στο δυναμικό της γής. Δεν χρειάζεται άλλη προσαρμογή όταν συνδέεται με ομοαξονικό καλώδιο.

----------


## p.gabr

Γιωργο αυτα που λες βεβαιως ισχυουν

Αλλα αυτα που εγραψε ο srf για τα κυκλωματα κεραιας καταλαβα εγω οτι αναφεροταν σε ολο το κυκλωμα και οχι μονον στο l-c 

Δηλ αναφεροταν στο συντονισμενο κυκλωμα-συξευξη-φορτιο

Καπου και εγω αναφερα πως το ζ εξοδου(50)ωμ μεταφερει μεσω του μετασχηματισμου τασεων το ζ εξοδου στο ανοδικο κυκλωμα

Βεβαιως αυτα που αναφερεις ισχυουν για ενα σκετο συντονισμενο κυκλωμα
 Εδω εχουμε συζευξεις και τερματισμους που κανουν το παραλληλο να κατεβαζει το ζ ανοδου και το σειρας να την ανεβαζουν

Εχεις θεσει και το θεμα με την κεραια

Ειναι πολυ μεγαλο το θεμα αυτο και θα ηταν καλυτερα να μην το θετουμε εδω

Θα ηταν ωραιο να ανοιξουμε ενα νεο θεμα για γραμμες κεραιες και να πουμε εκει οτι γνωριζουμε,να κανουμε αλλη μια ωραια συζητηση


Υ.γ ....παραδειγμα
εν λειτουργεια
Εαν σε ενα παραλληλο συντονισμενο κυκλωμα που ειναι σε σειρα με την ανοδου .αφαιρεσεις το φορτιο .τοτε στον συντονισμο το ανοδικο ρευμα ειναι μηδεν .Πραγμα που σημαινει μεγαλη αντισταση
Η προσθηκη του φορτιου ριχνει το ζ ανοδου στο επιθυμιτο σημειο μεσω της συζευξεως και προσαρμογης


................................................
η συνθηκη για τον συντονισμο



σσ.jpg


xl=xc

................................................

το ζ στο κυκλωμα συντονισμου σειρας

σειρ.jpg

..................................................  ......
και στο παραλληλο

περρ.jpg

----------


## SRF

> Για να το λέμε πιο σωστά αναφέρομαι πάντα στην *εμπέδηση (impedance, Z)*:
> 
> ...In series, these reactances create a very low impedance. In parallel, they create a very high impedance...
> 
> Και παρακάτω γίνεται πιο συγκεκριμένο: Σε ένα κύκλωμα LC με τα ίδια επιμέρους στοιχεία, δηλαδή χωρητικότητα, αυτεπαγωγή και ωμική αντίσταση του πηνίου, *στη συχνότητα συντονισμού*, έχουμε Z=R όταν είναι σε σειρά και Z=QxXL που τελικά καταλήγει Z=L/CxR όταν είναι εν παραλλήλω.
> 
> Τα υπόλοιπα για τις εκτός συντονισμού συνθήκες, ασφαλώς, ισχύουν. Μάλλον παρασύρθηκες από το γεγονός ότι στο συντονισμό έχουμε XL=Xc είτε είναι σε σειρά είτε εν παραλλήλω.



Σωστή η παρατήρηση για το Ζ! 
Βέβαια όπως είπα και σε παραπάνω ανάρτησή μου, μπορεί να υπάρχουν και "τυχαία λάθη" σε ότι γράφω... και για αυτό κανένας δεν πρέπει να τα παίρνει με μιάς, άκριτα, ως ορθά... αλλά ως "τροφή για σκέψη" ή αν προτιμάς για αναζήτηση του ορθού & του λάθους τους ακόμα!!! 

Σχετικά με την αναφορά λοιπόν στα παραπάνω... του Ζ, είναι σκόπιμα βαλμένη έτσι εκεί, αφού συνηθίζεται σε κύκλους "ερασιτεχνικούς" τα παντα που αναφέρονται σε αντιστάσεις για RF να αποκαλούνται Ζ!!! Είναι όπως το, φαντάζομαι γνωστό, ότι όλα συνήθως αποκαλούνται τελικώς ως Ζ, το Ζ της κεραίας, το Ζ του όποιου συντονιστικού, το Ζ της εισόδου το Ζ της εξόδου, κλπ... Αν βέβαια πραγματικά το ψάξουμε τότε θα πρέπει να δούμε στο παράλληλο το Υ (ή 1/Ζ, εισδοχή? ... στα Ελληνικά) έναντι του λεγόμενου Ζ (εμπέδηση... στα Ελληνικά) ενός εν σειρά...  
Άλλωστε σαφέστατα τελικά θα πρέπει να υπάρχουν διαφορές σε κάτι μεταξύ ενός παράλληλου και νεός σειράς LC... αλλοιώς δεν θα είχε & νόημα η ύπαρξη του ενός εξ' αυτών, και το θέμα είναι τι από όσα έβαλα ισχύει... ή όχι!!! 
Ευχαριστώ λοιπόν για την διόρθωση που έκανες στο λάθος μου αυτό... 

Περιμένω να υπάρξουν & απαντήσεις που θα σχολιάζουν άλλο πολύ σημαντικότερο... πάντως! Ή αν θες ελπίζω ότι θα υπάρξουν και άλλα σχόλια από περισσότερους των 4-5 που σχολιάζουμε ήδη...  :Huh:  
Και όχι μόνο για αυτό... η αλήθεια είναι... 

Παράδειγμα, αυτό το ρημάδι το 50Ω που λέω ότι θα έχουν τα LC... θα μείνει ως ασχολίαστο? 

Ας βάλω λοιπόν έναν μικρό προβληματισμό στα ίδια τα γραφόμενά μου... μπας και... 
Αν εξουδετερώνει το ΧL το ΧC λόγο αντίθετων προσήμών μεταξύ τους τότε το 50Ω μου ήρθε από... το υπερπέραν? 
Η απλά είναι μιά τιμή ενός υποθετικού θεωρητικού μόνο φορτίου (ή πηγής), για να βοηθηθώ στον υπολογισμό των τιμών του LC μου, είτε παράλληλου είτε σειράς? Ένα ιδανικό  παράλληλο LC για παράδειγμα δεν θα είχε καμμία αντίσταση ως μέρος του, και επομένως δεν θα συμπεριφερόταν ως ένα ανοικτό κύκλωμα? Αν ναι, τότε όταν θα έμπαινε ως μέρος΄ενός άλλο κυκλώματος τι θα συνέβαινε... τελικά? Θα εμφάνιζε μια αντίσταση απείρου του ανοικτού κυκλωματος, ή θα κατέληγε να έχει ως αντίσταση του τελικώς, αυτήν που θα εμφανιστεί στα άκρα του από το υπόλοιπο κύκλωμα? Αν είναι έτσι ή όχι δεν είναι επίσης μιά ωραία αναζήτηση? 
Ας πούμε για παράδειγμα ότι υπολογίζουμε ένα ιδανικό LC όπου δεν θα υπαρχει καμμία πραγματική ωμική αντίσταση, εξωτερικά ή εσωτερικά αυτού! Θεωρητικά τότε ότι τιμή και να δώσουμε στα επιμέρους στοιχεία του, θα ισχύει ότι στο μέν σειράς θα υπάρχει απόλυτο βραχυκύκλωμα (μηδενικής Ζ) όταν θα συντονίζει σε μία συχνότητα βάση του ω=1/√LC και αντιστοίχως στο παράλληλο μιά άπειρη αντίσταση (μηδενικη Υ > Z∞) αφού το -R²/L² θα είναι 0 εξ' ορισμού, αφήνωντας αναλλοίωτο το ω=1/√LC ! Βέβαια το πεπρωμένον φυγείν αδύνατον αφού αντίσταση θα υπάρξει αναγκαία στο πραγματικό κόσμο μας... εκμηδενίζοντας τις πιθανές ακραίες καταστάσεις των Ζ & Υ αντιστοίχως... οπότε... ?  :Unsure: 
Παρατηρούμε όμως ότι από την κατασκευή τους και τις τιμές τους, όλα τα LC των τότε πομπών ΦΜ ήταν υπολογισμένα για ΧL & ΧC των 50Ω στους ~100ΜΗΖ. Αυτό από μόνο του κάπου μας οδηγεί... ή όχι? Απορία... πάλι?  :Confused1:  


 :Biggrin:

----------


## p.gabr

Γιωργο δεν καταλαβαινω την ερωτηση σου για τα 50 ωμ

Αλλα νομιζω οτι καταλαβαινω τι εννοεις

Το 50 ωμ ειναι η αντισταση μιας κεραιας λ/4
 στην ουσια αυτο ξεκιναει απο την αντισταση που εχει μια κεραια λ/2 που ειναι 72-75 ωμ
Πολλοι θα αναρωτηθουν ισως πως μετρηθηκε αυτη η τιμη; 

Η ταση / ρευμα τροφοδοσιας κεραιας εδωσε μια τιμη αντιστασεως για τις κεραιες λ/2 75ωμ 
η τιμη αυτη ισχυει μονον για το καθορισμενο μηκος απο κει και περα η κεραια εκτος της αντιστασεως αλάζει απο χωριτικη σε επαγωγικη συμεριφορα συναιχως αναλογως του μηκους
Για τις κεραιες λ/4 η αντισταση θεωριτικως ειναι το μισο του 72--75 αλλα στην πραγματικοτητα ειναι κοντα στα 47 ωμ

Η ΣΥΝΠΕΡΙΦΟΡΑ ΜΙΑς ΚΕΡΑΙΑΣ Λ/4 ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΣΑΝ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΕΝΑ ΚΥΚΛΩΜΑ LC ΣΕΙΡΑΣ ΣΕ ΣΥΧΝΟΤΗΤΑ ΣΥΝΤΟΝΙΣΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΑΝΤΙΣΤΑΣΗ 47 ΩΜ ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΣΕ ΣΕΙΡΑ

Απο την συχντοτα συντονισμου και πανω η συμπεριφορα της γινεται επαγωγικη και στις χαμηλοτερες συχνοτητες χωριτικη ΟΧΙ ΒΕΒΑΙΩς ΓΙΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΡΧΟΝΤΑΙ ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΤΟΥΜΠΑ ΟΤΑΝ ΠΛΗΣΙΑΖΕΙ ΤΑ λ/2

Για τον λογο αυτον φτειαχτηκαν και τα καλωδια αλλα και οι τερματισμοι των πομπων στα 50 ωμ



Γιαυτο τον λογο λοιπον οι εισοδοι / εξοδοι των ασυρματων   εχουν φτειαχτει ωστε με 50 ωμ φορτιο στην εξοδο /εισοδο να αποδιδουν τα μεγιστα

καθιερωθηκε το  50 ωμ γιατι προσαρμοζει ευκολα σε μια κεραια λ/4

----------


## p.gabr

> θα φανώ τελείως άσχετος αλλά δεν πειράζει την ερώτηση θα την τολμήσω. Σε όλα τα σχέδια που προτείνετε και έχουν ασφαλώς δημοσιευτεί που γίνεται προσαρμογή από ισοσταθμισμένο κύκλωμα σε μη ισοσταθμισμένη γραμμή ομοαξονικού πριν το κονέκτορ της κεραίας? Δεν αναφέρομαι στο μπαλούν της κεραίας. Το δευτερεύον πηνίο με τον πυκνωτή κάνει αυτή την προσαρμογή? Εαν οχι, η προσαρμογή είναι απαραίτητη?



Χρηστο κανεις δεν τα ξερει ολα .ΔΕΝ πρεπει να ντρεπομαστε να ρωταμε

Εχω παρακολουθησει τα γραφομενα σου. Η σταση σου ειναι πολυ ευγενικη απο την ωρα που εχεις ανοιξει το θεμα με το αυτοταλαντωτο και ηθελα απο εδω να σου πω κατι


Το να φτειαξεις εναν πομπο fm το καταλαβαινω
το να φτειαξεις ομως αυτοταλαντωτο δεν το καταλαβαινω
Βεβαιως οι κατασκευες με λυχνιες ειναι πιο ευκολες  να βγαλεις αυτα τα βαττ ,ομως βρε φιλε μην επιλεγεις το χειροτερο

Νομιζω οτι απαντησε και ο κοκαρ και σου ειπε για pll ΜΗΝ ΤΟ ΑΠΟΡΡΙΠΤΕΙΣ 2012 ειμαστε Η τουλαχιστον προσθεσε ενα σταδιο ακομα και μια σταθεροποιηση τασεως για τον κακομοιρη τον ταλλαντωτη
ΚΑΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΛΥΧΝΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΣΥΧΝΟΤΗΤΕΣ

Εδω  το σχεδιο εξοδου απο ενα στρατιωτικο vhf


15-5-2012 10-52-56 μμ.jpg

Βλεπουμε απο την ανοδο στον συζευτικο και στο παραλληλο συντονισμενο κυκλωμα επαγωγικη συζευξη και εξω απο την πορτα

προκειται για το κυκλωμα του rt 524 που λειτουργουσε σε δυο μπαντες
http://www.armyradio.com/arsc/custom...productid=1635
ολα ομορφα και κατανοητα και εβγαζε καμμια 50αρια βαττακια

----------

ChristosK (17-05-12)

----------


## Ακρίτας

> Για τον λογο αυτον φτειαχτηκαν και τα καλωδια αλλα και οι τερματισμοι των πομπων στα 50 ωμ



Παναγιώτη, τα coaxial καλώδια και η "αντίσταση" των 50Ω είναι, κατά τη γνώμη μου, ένα βιομηχανικό πρότυπο και τίποτα παραπάνω. Καθιερώθηκε λόγω ευκολίας στη χρήση, ενώ στην ουσία είναι περιοριστικός παράγοντας όταν θέλεις να λειτουργήσεις την κεραία σου σε πολλές μπάντες. Αυτό όμως είναι πολύ μεγάλο θέμα για να το ανοίξουμε εδώ.

Όσο για το άλλο θέμα που άνοιξε ό Χρήστος με το αυτοταλάντωτο, νομίζω ότι το έθεσε καθαρά θεωρητικά, ως κάτι διαφορετικό από τα συνηθισμένα. 

Γιώργο SRF σε αρέσουν τα κουίζ, ε!  :Wink: . Ωραία είναι τα ερωτήματά σου, αλλά ο λαχανόκηπος έχει πολλή δουλειά, το χόρτο θέριεψε, και τα μάτια κλείνουν. Ες αύριον τα σπουδαία. Πάντως, με το τελευταίο ερώτημά σου πιστεύω ότι θα φτάσουμε και στην οριστική απάντηση αυτού του θέματος.

----------

p.gabr (17-05-12), 

SRF (17-05-12)

----------


## ChristosK

> Το να φτειαξεις εναν πομπο fm το καταλαβαινω
> το να φτειαξεις ομως αυτοταλαντωτο δεν το καταλαβαινω
> Βεβαιως οι κατασκευες με λυχνιες ειναι πιο ευκολες  να βγαλεις αυτα τα βαττ ,ομως βρε φιλε μην επιλεγεις το χειροτερο



Παναγιώτη το θέμα που άνοιξα είναι απλά θεωρητικό και τίποτε παραπάνω. Η συζήτηση είναι για τους νοσταλγικούς και τους ιστορικους της τεχνολογίας. Οταν υπάρχει το BH1417 το θέμα από πρακτικής πλευράς δεν έχει κανένα αντίκρυσμα. Ομως πάντα υπάρχουν πράγματα για να μάθει κανείς σε όλα τα θέματα.

----------


## SRF

> Παναγιώτη, τα coaxial καλώδια και η "αντίσταση" των 50Ω είναι, κατά τη γνώμη μου, ένα βιομηχανικό πρότυπο και τίποτα παραπάνω. Καθιερώθηκε λόγω ευκολίας στη χρήση, ενώ στην ουσία είναι περιοριστικός παράγοντας όταν θέλεις να λειτουργήσεις την κεραία σου σε πολλές μπάντες. Αυτό όμως είναι πολύ μεγάλο θέμα για να το ανοίξουμε εδώ.
> 
> Όσο για το άλλο θέμα που άνοιξε ό Χρήστος με το αυτοταλάντωτο, νομίζω ότι το έθεσε καθαρά θεωρητικά, ως κάτι διαφορετικό από τα συνηθισμένα. 
> 
> *Γιώργο SRF σε αρέσουν τα κουίζ, ε!* . Ωραία είναι τα ερωτήματά σου, αλλά ο λαχανόκηπος έχει πολλή δουλειά, το χόρτο θέριεψε, και τα μάτια κλείνουν. Ες αύριον τα σπουδαία. Πάντως, με το τελευταίο ερώτημά σου πιστεύω ότι θα φτάσουμε και στην οριστική απάντηση αυτού του θέματος.



Κάποτε, αναγκάστηκα να βοηθήσω κάποιους να καταλάβουν πως λειτουργούσε μιά τεχνική, και ξεκίνησα κλασσικά με τις μεθόδους εκπαίδευσης που συνήθως ακολουθούνται, του τύπου ο τύπος τάδε μας δίνει αυτό, που σε συνάρτησει με τον τύπο τάδε προκύπτει ότι εκείνο θα καταλήξει ως αυτό... και τελικά το 95% δεν ήξερε πιό πολλά στο τέλος από ότι ήξερε στην αρχή! 
Όταν την επόμενη εβδομάδα ξανα συζητήθηκε το πρόβλημα, άρχισα να θέτω απορίες εγώ πλέον αντί να μου τις θέτουν. Σε κάθε λάθος απάντηση έθετα΄μιά αντικρουόμενη απορία μου, και ταυτοχρόνως έδενα την απορία αυτή με μέρος της σωστής απάντησης... 
Δεν ανάφερα ούτε έναν τύπο σε αυτήν την αντιδιαστολή απόψεων και αποριών. Άκουσα όμως στο τέλος τους τύπους που έπρεπε να πω να λέγονται ως λογικό αποτέλεσμα από τους άλλους... 
Τελικά από τα 12 άτομα μόνο ο ένας ρωτάει ακόμα και σήμερα πως λειτουργούσε αυτή η τεχνική... 
Έκτοτε μου αρέσουν οι ανταπορίες ως μέθοδος του να μαθαίνω...  :Wink: 
Άλλωστε μέσα από τις προσωπικές μας απορίες δεν οδηγούμαστε οι ίδιοι στο να αναζητήσουμε την γνώση ως απάντησή τους. Τα "κουϊζ" μας αρέσουν όλων τελικά, απλά δεν το ξέρουμε!!!  :Biggrin:  

Σημ. Η τεχνική ήταν η τεχνική του PLL και το παραπάνω έγινε το 1988... κάπου αλλού... 

ΥΓ. και να πω επίσης ότι αν διαβάσουμε ΟΛΑ όσα έχουν γραφτεί από ΟΛΟΥΣ μας εδώ, θα βρούμε τις όποιες απαντήσεις χρειάζεται να αναζητήσουμε, και την απάντηση του γιατί ένα φαινομενικά σειράς, μπορεί ίσως όντως να είναι λειτουργικά ως παράλληλο... αρκεί να συνθεσουμε τα απαιτούμενα ερωτήματα με τα αντίστοιχα τμήματα των γραπτών ΟΛΩΝ!!!

----------

ΑΘΑΝΟΣ (17-05-12)

----------


## SRF

> .... 
> ΚΑΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΛΥΧΝΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΣΥΧΝΟΤΗΤΕΣ
> 
> Εδω  το σχεδιο εξοδου απο ενα στρατιωτικο vhf
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 33184
> 
> Βλεπουμε απο την ανοδο στον συζευτικο και στο παραλληλο συντονισμενο κυκλωμα επαγωγικη συζευξη και εξω απο την πορτα
> ...



Φίλτατε p.gabr το σχέδιο που έβαλες ΔΕΙΧΝΕΙ σχεδόν τα πάντα!!! 
Ως φορτίο στην άνοδο είναι και ένα πηνίο 7μΗ ... για συχνότητες ~ 50ΜΗΖ, ενώ αν δούλευε στους 100ΜΗΖ θα ήταν αρκετό ένα 3.3μΗ στην θέση του, ως αποκαλούμενο στα ΦΜ μηχανήματα απλά (και ως ασαφές  :Sad:  του τι εξυπηρετεί συνολικά για πολλούς) RFC? 
Η λύση κύριοι μάλλον είναι μπροστά μας!!! ?  :Confused1: 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 33194


Καλημέρα...

----------


## p.gabr

Πραγματικα Γιωργο πολυ καθαρο σχεδιο
Και η τιmη του RFC πραγματικα υπολογισημη

ΤΟ ΚΥΚΛΩΜΑ LC EINAI ΑΥΤΟ KAI ΤΟ ΕΧΩ ΔΕΙΞΕΙ ΣΤΟ ΠΟΣΤ ΕΔΩ
attachment.jpg
και εαν το προσεξεις καλα στο σχεδιο θα δεις οτι ...το ενα τμημα του ομοαξωνικου διπλου αυτου αεροφυλλου ηταν κοινο και στο hi και στο low (η μικροτερη χωριτικοτητα).Απλως στιν χαμηλη μπαντα προστιθονταν και ο μεγαλος..... ομορφα πραγματα

Μπορεις πιστευω να καταλαβεις το μεγεθος του.και ομως πολλες φορες ηταν αρπαγμενος απο ΑΡΚΤ και τα φυλλαρακια του μαυρισμενα


Να προσθεσω λοιπον αλλο ενα σχεδιο
Προκειται για τον rt 66 που εχω παρουσιασει ΕΔΩ

rt 66.png

Νομιζω καμμια απορια
Με την υπεροχη λυχνιουλα 2Ε24
επειδη εδω το μηχανημα ειναι για χαμηλοτερες συχνοτητες το rfc ειναι 70uh
Ολα αυτα γνωριζα εγω ,και πραγματικα μου κινησε την περιεργεια τα κυκλωματα αυτα των FM  Για τον λογο αυτο εκανα την ερωτηση


...................................

Το αλλο που βεβαια παλι δεν μου καθεται καλα απο αυτα που βλεπω, ειναι το γιατι βαζουν τον πυκνωτη σε σειρα με το δευτερευων
17-5-2012 7-46-58 μμ.png
 Η συνδεση αυτη, πυκνωτης σε σειρα με το δευτερευον ,απο αυτα που  γνωριζω μεχρι σημερα ειναι για τον συντονισμο της κεραιας

Η συνδεση σε σειρα ενος πηνιου  (ΣΥΝΤΟΝΙΖΕΙ)  μια χωριτικη κεραια (δηλ αυξανει το μηκος της κεραιας)
Ο πυκνωτης κανει το αντιστροφο (επιβραχυνει)
Επρεπε δηλ υποχρεωτικα να εχεις μεγαλυτερη κεραια απο λ/4 ωστε να ειναι χρησιμος ο επιπροσθετος πυκνωτης για τον συντονισμο της γραμμης-κεραιας;;;

----------


## SRF

> Πραγματικα Γιωργο πολυ καθαρο σχεδιο
> Και η τικη του RFC πραγματικα υπολογισημη
> 
> ΤΟ ΚΥΚΛΩΜΑ LC EINAI ΑΥΤΟ KAI ΤΟ ΕΧΩ ΔΕΙΞΕΙ ΣΤΟ ΠΟΣΤ ΕΔΩ
> attachment.jpg
> και εαν το προσεξεις καλα στο σχεδιο θα δεις οτι ...το ενα τμημα του ομοαξωνικου διπλου αυτου αεροφυλλου ηταν κοινο και στο hi και στο low (η μικροτερη χωριτικοτητα).Απλως στιν χαμηλη μπαντα προστιθονταν και ο μεγαλος..... ομορφα πραγματα
> 
> Μπορεις πιστευω να καταλαβεις το μεγεθος του.και ομως πολλες φορες ηταν αρπαγμενος απο ΑΡΚΤ και τα φυλλαρακια του μαυρισμενα
> 
> ...



Στον στρατό επισκεύαζα ασυρμάτους... και όλα αυτά τα έχω δει ούτως ή άλλως απο κοντά!!! Ξέρω τι ωραία τεχνική έχουν υλοποιήσει σε ασυρμάτους του στρατού... που τραβάνε την μηχανική κόπωση της αρκούδας σε περίπτωση επιχειρήσεων σε θέσεις και έδαφος μάχης... 

Τον ΡΤ66 τον είχα μεροδούλι κάποια εποχή... 
Όσο για τον πυκνωτή που ρωτάς συντονίζει απλά, όπως κάνουν σε πολλά στρατιωτικά με τον μηχανικό συντονισμό του πηνίου εξόδου, που το αλλάζουν γωνία ή και κέντρο σύζευξης με το ανοδικό.... 
Δεν θυμάμαι ποιό μηχάνημα το αραίωνε και μηχανικά...  αυξομειώνοντας δηλαδή το μήκος του, για να το συντονίσει... 
Επίσης μην παραβλέπεις ότι υπάρχουν (? ακόμα) προσυντονισμένες κεραίες με αυτόματη ή μη μεταγωγή στην βάση τους σε υποζώνες που χρησιμοποιούσαμε στα τζιπ και στα άρματα κατά κόρον...

----------


## p.gabr

κατανοητο
Bρηκα και ενα θεμα του δημητρη
 Υ*ΠΟΛΟΓΙΣΜΟΙ ΣΥΝΤΟΝΙΣΜΕΝΩΝ ΚΥΚΛΩΜΑΤΩΝ ΕΞΟΔΟΥ     
*

κοιτα και αυτο για να μην ανοιγω το αλλο θεμα
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dy5_k...ature=youtu.be

SSB  8735khz

----------


## SRF

Τελικά έπεσε τέλμα εδώ? Περίμενα ότι θα υπήρχαν περαιτέρω σχολιασμοί σε όσα έχουν γραφτεί... και είναι λάθος... ίσως! Φαίνεται ότι μάλλον ήταν είτε αδιάφορα είτε πειστικά!!!  :Wink:  


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 33348

----------


## Ακρίτας

> Αναλύωντας λοιπόν τα  LC της παράλληλης και εν σειρά συνδεσμολογίας θα τα δούμε ως σχηματιζόμενα από απλές ωμικές επιμέρους αντιστάσεις. Στην παράλληλη σύνδεση τους δύο αντιστάσεις θα έχουν στα άκρα τους παντα την ίδια και αυτή τάση μεταξύ των, ενώ στην εν σειρά συνδεσή τους θα έχουν πάντα το ίδιο και αυτό ρεύμα που θα τις διαρρέει! 
> 
> Αν λοιπόν σχηματίσουμε με αντιστάσεις, ένα παράλληλο και ένα εν σειρά δικτύωμα, που αμφότερα απαιτείται να παρουσιάζουν στην συνθήκη συντονισμού τους μιά ίδια συνολική αντίσταση πχ Rtune=100Ω τότε το μεν παράλληλο θα αποτελείται από δύο Rρ=200Ω (δηλαδή Rρ/2 = 100Ω) ενω το εν σειράς θα αποτελείται από δύο Rs=50Ω (δηλαδή Rs*2 =100Ω). 
> 
>   Τότε πως τα LC της παράλληλης και εν σειρά συνδεσμολογίας αποτελούνται από τα ίδια στοιχεία? Λογικά βάσει αυτού θα έπρεπε να είναι διαφορετικών τιμών στο παράλληλο από ότι στο εν σειρά για την ίδια συχνότητα συντονισμού και την ίδια εμφανιζόμενη τελικά Ζ του LC σε αυτή την συχνότητα! Έτσι δεν είναι... ?



Γιώργο, απ' ότι φαίνεται πέσαμε πράγματι σε τέλμα. Ίσως τα πρακτικά προβλήματα που αντιμετωπίζουμε στην καθημερινότητα να είναι ανασταλτικός παράγοντας για θεωρητικούς προβληματισμούς. Πάντως προσωπικά το διασκέδασα και βρήκα ευκαιρία να ξαναπιάσω χαρτί και μολύβι μετά από αρκετά χρόνια. 

Ένα σχόλιο θα κάνω για το παραπάνω ερώτημά σου γιατί πιστεύω ότι αν δεν απαντηθεί μπορεί να αποτελέσει πηγή παρανοήσεων, ιδιαίτερα για μας που ασχολούμαστε ερασιτεχνικά με το αντικείμενο.

Το σκεπτικό είναι λάθος από την αρχή. Τα XL και XC δεν μπορούν να εξομοιωθούν με ωμικές αντιστάσεις γιατί έχουν πρόσημο, εμφανίζονται δηλαδή ως +XL και -XC. Ετσι σε ένα ιδανικό κύκλωμα σειράς, στη συχνότητα συντονισμού η "αντίσταση" μηδενίζεται. Τα πράγματα αλλάζουν όταν, στον πραγματικό κόσμο, μπαίνει και η ωμική αντίσταση. Τότε η εμπέδηση του κυκλώματος εμφανίζεται ως μιγαδικός αριθμός. Στο παράλληλο κύκλωμα τα πράγματα περιπλέκονται ακόμα περισσότερο. 
Το "ηθικό" δίδαγμα απο τα παραπάνω είναι ότι οι απλές αλγεβρικές προσθαφαιρέσεις όταν μιλάμε για σύνθετη αντίσταση οδηγούν σε λάθος αποτελέσματα. Και όσο μικρότερο είναι το Q του κυκλώματος, δηλαδή η ωμική συνιστώσα γίνεται σημαντική,  τόσο πιο λάθος είναι αυτά.

Καλήν ημέρα σε όλους, συνεχίζω...

----------


## SRF

> Γιώργο, απ' ότι φαίνεται πέσαμε πράγματι σε τέλμα. Ίσως τα πρακτικά προβλήματα που αντιμετωπίζουμε στην καθημερινότητα να είναι ανασταλτικός παράγοντας για θεωρητικούς προβληματισμούς. Πάντως προσωπικά το διασκέδασα και βρήκα ευκαιρία να ξαναπιάσω χαρτί και μολύβι μετά από αρκετά χρόνια. 
> 
> Ένα σχόλιο θα κάνω για το παραπάνω ερώτημά σου γιατί πιστεύω ότι αν δεν απαντηθεί μπορεί να αποτελέσει πηγή παρανοήσεων, ιδιαίτερα για μας που ασχολούμαστε ερασιτεχνικά με το αντικείμενο.
> 
> Το σκεπτικό είναι λάθος από την αρχή. Τα XL και XC δεν μπορούν να εξομοιωθούν με ωμικές αντιστάσεις γιατί έχουν πρόσημο, εμφανίζονται δηλαδή ως +XL και -XC. Ετσι σε ένα ιδανικό κύκλωμα σειράς, στη συχνότητα συντονισμού η "αντίσταση" μηδενίζεται. Τα πράγματα αλλάζουν όταν, στον πραγματικό κόσμο, μπαίνει και η ωμική αντίσταση. Τότε η εμπέδηση του κυκλώματος εμφανίζεται ως μιγαδικός αριθμός. Στο παράλληλο κύκλωμα τα πράγματα περιπλέκονται ακόμα περισσότερο. 
> Το "ηθικό" δίδαγμα απο τα παραπάνω είναι ότι οι απλές αλγεβρικές προσθαφαιρέσεις όταν μιλάμε για σύνθετη αντίσταση οδηγούν σε λάθος αποτελέσματα. Και όσο μικρότερο είναι το Q του κυκλώματος, δηλαδή η ωμική συνιστώσα γίνεται σημαντική,  τόσο πιο λάθος είναι αυτά.
> 
> Καλήν ημέρα σε όλους, συνεχίζω...



 :Rolleyes: 
Μιά χαρά σε βρίσκω!!! Πολύ καλώς στο συλλογισμό!!! 
Άρα? Τι τελικά συμβαίνει? 
Για να δούμε...  :Wink:

----------


## p.gabr

> Τελικά έπεσε τέλμα εδώ? Περίμενα ότι θα υπήρχαν περαιτέρω σχολιασμοί σε όσα έχουν γραφτεί... και είναι λάθος... ίσως! Φαίνεται ότι μάλλον ήταν είτε αδιάφορα είτε πειστικά!!!  
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 33348



Δεν υπαρχουν τσακωμοι και γιαυτο μαλλον δεν εχει ανταποκριση

ΓΙΩΡΓΟ τετοιου ειδους κυκλωματα που ειχες βαλει ,δεν ειναι εφαρμοσιμα εδω 





> Το σκεπτικό είναι λάθος από την αρχή. Τα XL και XC δεν μπορούν να εξομοιωθούν με ωμικές αντιστάσεις γιατί έχουν πρόσημο, εμφανίζονται δηλαδή ως +XL και -XC. Ετσι σε ένα ιδανικό κύκλωμα σειράς, στη συχνότητα συντονισμού η "αντίσταση" μηδενίζεται. Τα πράγματα αλλάζουν όταν, στον πραγματικό κόσμο, μπαίνει και η ωμική αντίσταση. Τότε η εμπέδηση του κυκλώματος εμφανίζεται ως μιγαδικός αριθμός. Στο παράλληλο κύκλωμα τα πράγματα περιπλέκονται ακόμα περισσότερο. 
> 
> 
> Καλήν ημέρα σε όλους, συνεχίζω...



ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ
Μιλαμε μαλλον για πραγματα που πλεον τεινουν να καταργηθουν 
τα συντονισμενα κυκλωματα ειχαν μαγεια .τωρα πλεον δεν τα βρισκεις και οι νεοι αν και τα διδασκονται δεν κατανοουνται

Εδω να σας πω μια ιστορια'

Πριν απο το 1980 ενας και μονον μαστορας μας εξηγουσε οτι ηξερε και οτι τον ρωτουσα .Ολοι οι αλλοι (ηταν βαρια πεπονια )ουτε να τους κοιταξεις δεν μπορουσες
Ηταν ο καλλυτερος παροτι  χαπακωνοταν (Τα γκροβερακια μου τα αποκαλουσε)  λογω ψυχολογικων προβληματων 

Μου ειχε πει λοιπον τοτε..εγω μπορει τοτε να μην ζω ,αλλα εαν ποτε μπορεσουν να εφαρμοστουν τα υπεραγωγιμα υλικα στα συντονισμενα κυκλωματα (που τοτε ειχαν ακουστει για πρωτη φορα) , θα δεις απιστευτες εφαρμογες  
τελικα δεν θα τις δει μαλλον κανεις μας 
..................................................  .......................
Εδω να πω δυο πραγματα για ενα σχεδιο που εδειξα στην αρχη, αλλα παρακαμφθηκε στην πορεια
attachment.png












Ενα αποκορυφωμα της τεχνης
Εισοδος του σηματος ερχοταν  στην καθοδο με ληψη απο τα παραλληλα συντονισμενα κυκλωματα.
ολα τα πλεγματα ηταν γειωμενα παραπεμποντας ετσι σε τριοδικη λειτουργεια, καθως και με τον τροπο αυτο ειχαμε και την εξαλειψη των ανεπιθημιτων ενδοχωριτηκοτητων των λυχνιων

Να πω οτι σε μια τετοια λειτουργεια (εισοδος σηματος απο καθοδο)  το ζ εισοδου ειναι πολυ χαμηλο και σχεδον αμεσα προσαρμοσιμο με  50 ωμ

Στην εξοδο παλι παραλληλο συντονισμενο με ενδιαμεση ληψη για προσαρμογη στα 50 ωμ
Μια τετοια ληψη ηταν συνηθως στο 1/8 εως 1/10 των συνολων σπειρων του πηνιου

ΗΤΑΝ ΕΝΑ ΩΡΑΙΟ  ΘΕΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΜΑΣ ΑΝΑΓΚΑΣΕ ΝΑ ΞΑΝΑΝΟΙΞΟΥΜΕ ΤΑ ΒΙΒΛΙΑ

----------


## SRF

> Δεν υπαρχουν τσακωμοι και γιαυτο μαλλον δεν εχει ανταποκριση
> 
> ΓΙΩΡΓΟ τετοιου ειδους κυκλωματα που ειχες βαλει ,δεν ειναι εφαρμοσιμα εδω 
> 
> 
> 
> ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ
> Μιλαμε μαλλον για πραγματα που πλεον τεινουν να καταργηθουν 
> τα συντονισμενα κυκλωματα ειχαν μαγεια .τωρα πλεον δεν τα βρισκεις και οι νεοι αν και τα διδασκονται δεν κατανοουνται
> ...



Άντε αφού ανοίγουμε βιβλία... να ρίξουμε μιά ματιά σε ένα σημαντικό βιβλίο, που σε μιά θεματική ενότητα αναφέρει κάτι σημαντικότατο!!! 
LC_Tank_Z3.jpg 
Τα σχόλια είναι αναμενόμενα... αν και μιλάμε εδώ για παράλληλο συντονιστικό...

----------


## p.gabr

> Καπου και εγω αναφερα πως το ζ εξοδου(50)ωμ μεταφερει μεσω του μετασχηματισμου τασεων το ζ εξοδου στο ανοδικο κυκλωμα
> 
> 
> 
> Υ.γ ....παραδειγμα
> εν λειτουργεια
> Εαν σε ενα παραλληλο συντονισμενο κυκλωμα που ειναι σε σειρα με την ανοδου .αφαιρεσεις το φορτιο .τοτε στον συντονισμο το ανοδικο ρευμα ειναι μηδεν .Πραγμα που σημαινει μεγαλη αντισταση
> Η προσθηκη του φορτιου ριχνει το ζ ανοδου στο επιθυμιτο σημειο μεσω της συζευξεως και προσαρμογης
> 
> ...



Γιωργο το εχω αναφερει αυτο

----------


## Ακρίτας

Ας επιχειρήσουμε μια μικρή περίληψη για να ξαναμαζέψουμε το θέμα. Μέχρι τώρα λοιπόν έχουμε:

1_ Έναν ενισχυτή RF σε τάξη C, που σημαίνει ότι χρειαζόμαστε στην έξοδό του ένα tank (δεξαμενή).  Χρειαζόμαστε δηλαδή ένα κύκλωμα L-C παράλληλο. Δεν χρειάζεται να είναι  πηνίο - πυκνωτής άμεσα συνδεδεμένοι παράλληλα, αλλά μπορεί να  καταλήγουμε τελικά εκεί.

2_ Μια χωρητικότητα εξόδου αρκετά μεγάλη (6,5 pF στην 6BQ5, για παράδειγμα) ώστε να έχει βασικό ρόλο στο κύκλωμα.

3_ Ένα πηνίο RFC που όμως είναι αρκετά μικρό, γύρω στα 3μH, ώστε για τις συχνότητες γύρω από τους 100 ΜΗz να συμμετέχει και αυτό στη σύνθεση του κυκλώματος και να μην αποτελεί απλώς στραγγαλιστικό πηνίο.

Παρατηρώντας λοιπόν το κύκλωμα που έδειξε ο Παναγιώτης στην πρώτη ανάρτηση, βλέπουμε ότι τελικά το* tank* (παράλληλο L-C) σχηματίζεται βασικά από την εσωτερική χωρητικότητα της λυχνίας,* Cp* και την αυτεπαγωγή του RFC,* Lrfc*. Αυτά τα δυο μας δίνουν μια συχνότητα συντονισμού γύρω στους 30 MHz (αν θυμάμαι καλά).  Εδώ υπεισέρχεται ο ρόλος του κυκλώματος εξόδου της βαθμίδας που στην  ουσία είναι να προσθέσει παράλληλα στην XLrfc μια σύνθετη αντίσταση *Z =R+jX*  (θυμίζω ότι η σύνθετη αντίσταση είναι μιγαδικός αριθμός) έτσι ώστε η Χ  συνδυασμένη με την XLrfc να εξουδετερώσουν την XCp, δηλαδή να *συντονίσουν* το tank, ενώ η* R αντιπροσωπεύει τελικά το φορτίο*. 

Κάτω  από αυτή την οπτική μας είναι παντελώς αδιάφορο αν αυτή η Ζ προκύπτει  από ένα παράλληλο κύκλωμα L-C, ένα κύκλωμα L-C σειράς, ένα πυκνωτή, ένα  πηνίο ή οτιδήποτε άλλο αρκεί όμως να είναι υλοποιήσιμο με υπαρκτά  στοιχεία, δηλαδή να μη προκύπτουν από τους υπολογισμούς εξωπραγματικές  τιμές εξαρτημάτων.

Πάμε καλά ή να κόψουμε ανάποδα; :Smile:

----------


## p.gabr

Εχει κανει και ο δημητρης εναν υπολογισμο Γιωργο





> Επειδή τελικά δεν βγήκε συμπέρασμα όσον αφορά τη χρήση του (φαινομενικά) σε σειρά κυκλώματος συντονισμού σε πομπούς πολύ υψηλών συχνοτήτων, θα κάνω άλλη μια υπόθεση: 
> Για κάποιο λόγο (τον οποίο δεν γνωρίζω και δεν έχω ερευνήσει) το συντονισμένο κύκλωμα είναι παράλληλο, ο συντονισμός γίνεται με την ενδοχωρητικότητα ανόδου-καθόδου της λυχνίας και τις παράλληλες κατανεμημένες χωρητικότητες του κυκλώματος και με μεταβλητή αυτεπαγωγή. Η μεταβλητή αυτεπαγωγή αποτελείται από το πηνίο σταθερής αυτεπαγωγής και ένα μεταβλητό πυκνωτή σε σειρά που εξουδετερώνει μέρος της αυτεπαγωγής. 
> Παράδειγμα: Σύνολο χωρητικότητας εξόδου λυχνίας και κατανεμημένων χωρητικοτήτων 7pF (χρησιμοποιείται για τον παράλληλο συντονισμό), συχνότητα λειτουργίας 100MHz,  απαιτούμενη αυτεπαγωγή 360nH, χωρητική αντίσταση Χc=1/2πfC=227Ω, αντίσταση ανοδικού φορτίου RL=2kΩ, Loaded Q=RL/Xc=8,81 (κατά προσέγγιση και θεωρώντας ιδανικό πυκνωτή και πηνίο). Χρησιμοποιείται πηνίο μεγαλύτερης αυτεπαγωγής πχ 400-500nH και μεταβλητός πυκνωτής σε σειρά για να μειωθεί η συνολική επαγωγική αντίσταση στα 227Ω ώστε να έχουμε συντονισμό.
> Αν η πλεονάζουσα αυτεπαγωγή στη δοθείσα συχνότητα είναι πχ 100nH, η απαιτούμενη χωρητικότητα για να την συντονίσει (για να εξουδετερώσει την πλεονάζουσα XL) θα είναι 25pF. Οπότε ένας μεταβλητός πυκνωτής με μέγιστη χωρητικότητα 30-50pF θα είναι επαρκής.
> Μένει να επαληθευτεί από κάποια μέθοδο υπολογισμού πηνίων αν τα συνηθισμένα πηνία που χρησιμοποιούνται στη ζώνη των 100MHz παρουσιάζουν παρόμοια αυτεπαγωγή.







> Ας επιχειρήσουμε μια μικρή περίληψη για να ξαναμαζέψουμε το θέμα. Μέχρι τώρα λοιπόν έχουμε:
> 
> 1_ Έναν ενισχυτή RF σε τάξη C, που σημαίνει ότι χρειαζόμαστε στην έξοδό του ένα tank (δεξαμενή).  Χρειαζόμαστε δηλαδή ένα κύκλωμα L-C παράλληλο. Δεν χρειάζεται να είναι  πηνίο - πυκνωτής άμεσα συνδεδεμένοι παράλληλα, αλλά μπορεί να  καταλήγουμε τελικά εκεί.
> 
> 2_ Μια χωρητικότητα εξόδου αρκετά μεγάλη (6,5 pF στην 6BQ5, για παράδειγμα) ώστε να έχει βασικό ρόλο στο κύκλωμα.
> 
> 3_ Ένα πηνίο RFC που όμως είναι αρκετά μικρό, γύρω στα 3μH, ώστε για τις συχνότητες γύρω από τους 100 ΜΗz να συμμετέχει και αυτό στη σύνθεση του κυκλώματος και να μην αποτελεί απλώς στραγγαλιστικό πηνίο.
> 
> Παρατηρώντας λοιπόν το κύκλωμα που έδειξε ο Παναγιώτης στην πρώτη ανάρτηση, βλέπουμε ότι τελικά το* tank* (παράλληλο L-C) σχηματίζεται βασικά από την εσωτερική χωρητικότητα της λυχνίας,* Cp* και την αυτεπαγωγή του RFC,* Lrfc*. Αυτά τα δυο μας δίνουν μια συχνότητα συντονισμού γύρω στους 30 MHz (αν θυμάμαι καλά).  Εδώ υπεισέρχεται ο ρόλος του κυκλώματος εξόδου της βαθμίδας που στην  ουσία είναι να προσθέσει παράλληλα στην XLrfc μια σύνθετη αντίσταση *Z =R+jX*  (θυμίζω ότι η σύνθετη αντίσταση είναι μιγαδικός αριθμός) έτσι ώστε η Χ  συνδυασμένη με την XLrfc να εξουδετερώσουν την XCp, δηλαδή να *συντονίσουν* το tank, ενώ η* R αντιπροσωπεύει τελικά το φορτίο*. 
> ...



βεβαιως και πας καλα, συναιχισε να δουμε τι λαυρακι θα βγει

Ολοι καλα τα λετε αλλα ,νομιζω δεν βγαινει ακρη με το στιλο
Απλως ομως θα ηταν ενδιαφερον να δουμε
Ομως παντα σου δειχνει την σωστη πορεια

Εγω συγνωμη δεν τα παω πολυ καλα σε αυτα Μονον τα βασικα
Αυτα τα μαγκουρκια που φανερωσες μου ειχαν καψει την γουνα
Βεβαιως ομως το στιλο πρωτα ,Ετσι ειναι το σωστο, αλλα δεν παιζει ρολο μονο αυτο

Εχω δει εδω κατασκευες που ξεκιναει το καλωδιο απο την ανοδο , κατεβαινει κατω  διαπερναει το σασι ,στριβει αριστερα -δεξια για να καταληξει στο πηνιο.
Αποσταση; μεγαλυτερη απο 15 ποντους!!!!!!!!
Και ομως ελεγε οτι δουλευε

----------


## Ακρίτας

> Εχει κανει και ο δημητρης εναν υπολογισμο Γιωργο
> 
> βεβαιως και πας καλα, συναιχισε να δουμε τι λαυρακι θα βγει
> 
> Ολοι καλα τα λετε αλλα ,νομιζω δεν βγαινει ακρη με το στιλο
> Απλως ομως θα ηταν ενδιαφερον να δουμε
> Ομως παντα σου δειχνει την σωστη πορεια



  Δε νομίζω ότι η άποψή μου απέχει και πολύ από αυτή του Δημήτρη. Θα προσπαθήσω να ολοκληρώσω το συλλογισμό...Και θα πιάσουμε και το κολλητήρι. Όσο για τα μαγκουράκια Παναγιώτη, τά είχα ξεχάσει σχεδόν κι εγώ. Ο άλλος Γιώργος φταίει που αναγκάστηκα να ανοίξω τα παλιά βιβλία.

----------


## SRF

> Γιωργο το εχω αναφερει αυτο



Ναι, εγώ απλά υποσημείωσα κάποια πολύ ενδιαφέροντα συγκεκριμένα σημεία του! 






> Ας επιχειρήσουμε μια μικρή περίληψη για να ξαναμαζέψουμε το θέμα. Μέχρι τώρα λοιπόν έχουμε:
> 
> 1_ Έναν ενισχυτή RF σε τάξη C, που σημαίνει ότι χρειαζόμαστε στην έξοδό του ένα tank (δεξαμενή).  Χρειαζόμαστε δηλαδή ένα κύκλωμα L-C παράλληλο. Δεν χρειάζεται να είναι  πηνίο - πυκνωτής άμεσα συνδεδεμένοι παράλληλα, αλλά μπορεί να  καταλήγουμε τελικά εκεί.
> 
> 2_ Μια χωρητικότητα εξόδου αρκετά μεγάλη (6,5 pF στην 6BQ5, για παράδειγμα) ώστε να έχει βασικό ρόλο στο κύκλωμα.
> 
> 3_ Ένα πηνίο RFC που όμως είναι αρκετά μικρό, γύρω στα 3μH, ώστε για τις συχνότητες γύρω από τους 100 ΜΗz να συμμετέχει και αυτό στη σύνθεση του κυκλώματος και να μην αποτελεί απλώς στραγγαλιστικό πηνίο.
> 
> Παρατηρώντας λοιπόν το κύκλωμα που έδειξε ο Παναγιώτης στην πρώτη ανάρτηση, βλέπουμε ότι τελικά το* tank* (παράλληλο L-C) σχηματίζεται βασικά από την εσωτερική χωρητικότητα της λυχνίας,* Cp* και την αυτεπαγωγή του RFC,* Lrfc*. Αυτά τα δυο μας δίνουν μια συχνότητα συντονισμού γύρω στους 30 MHz (αν θυμάμαι καλά).  Εδώ υπεισέρχεται ο ρόλος του κυκλώματος εξόδου της βαθμίδας που στην  ουσία είναι να προσθέσει παράλληλα στην XLrfc μια σύνθετη αντίσταση *Z =R+jX*  (θυμίζω ότι η σύνθετη αντίσταση είναι μιγαδικός αριθμός) έτσι ώστε η Χ  συνδυασμένη με την XLrfc να εξουδετερώσουν την XCp, δηλαδή να *συντονίσουν* το tank, ενώ η* R αντιπροσωπεύει τελικά το φορτίο*. 
> ...



Χμμμ... πάμε καλά & ανάποδα!!! 
Είχες πει 




> Για να το λέμε πιο σωστά αναφέρομαι πάντα στην εμπέδηση (impedance, Z):
> 
> ...In series, these reactances create a very low impedance. In parallel, they create a very high impedance...
> 
> Και παρακάτω γίνεται πιο συγκεκριμένο: Σε ένα κύκλωμα LC με τα ίδια επιμέρους στοιχεία, δηλαδή χωρητικότητα, αυτεπαγωγή και ωμική αντίσταση του πηνίου, στη συχνότητα συντονισμού, έχουμε Z=R όταν είναι σε σειρά και Z=QxXL που τελικά καταλήγει Z=L/CxR όταν είναι εν παραλλήλω.



και εδώ βλέπουμε & κάτι, σχετικά με την αντίσταση σε ένα LC 
LC_R_value.JPG 






> Δε νομίζω ότι η άποψή μου απέχει και πολύ από αυτή του Δημήτρη. Θα προσπαθήσω να ολοκληρώσω το συλλογισμό...Και θα πιάσουμε και το κολλητήρι. Όσο για τα μαγκουράκια Παναγιώτη, τά είχα ξεχάσει σχεδόν κι εγώ. Ο άλλος Γιώργος *φταίει που αναγκάστηκα να ανοίξω τα παλιά βιβλία*.



Μα στην πραγματικότητα δεν διαφωνούμε στο αν εμφανίζεται τελικώς ως ένα τεχνητά παράλληλο με τον συνδυασμό των επιμέρους χωρητικοτήτων και αυτεπαγωγών που δημιουργούνται ακόμα και από το σασσί ενός μηχανήματος τέτοιου!!! Απλά δεν είναι όντως ωραίο το να δούμε το γιατί και πως ισχύει, ΑΝ ΙΣΧΥΕΙ, αυτό?  :Smile: 
Άλλωστε τα βιβλία αν δεν τα ανοίγει πιά κανένας μας, μουχλιάζουν!!! Κάποτε πρεπει ίσως και να αναγκαζόμαστε όλοι μας να τα ξανανοίγουμε για να τα σώσουμε... και για τα παιδιά μας  :Wink:  Ωραία δεν τα ξαναβλέπουμε τελικά μέσα από απορίες... τέτοιες?  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Ακρίτας

> Κάποτε πρεπει ίσως και να αναγκαζόμαστε όλοι μας να τα ξανανοίγουμε για να τα σώσουμε... και για τα παιδιά μας  Ωραία δεν τα ξαναβλέπουμε τελικά μέσα από απορίες... τέτοιες?



Όταν η μικρή μου κόρη ήταν στις τελευταίες τάξεις του λυκείου μου παραπονιόταν ότι δεν τη βοηθάω πλέον στα μαθηματικά ενώ παλιότερα απαντούσα σε κάθε σχεδόν ερώτησή της. Κουράστηκα για να την πείσω ότι είχα φτάσει πλέον στα όρια των μαθηματικών μου που είχα να τα πιάσω σχεδόν από τότε που πήγαινα στο "πρακτικό"  :Sad: . Τώρα σπουδάζει πληροφορική και μου λέει "και τί ξέρεις εσύ από αυτά".

Τέλος πάντων θεωρώντας ότι το σκεπτικό είναι στη βάση του σωστό θα επιχειρήσω μια υπολογιστική προσέγγιση. Μπορεί να λείψω λίγο. Σκεφτομαι να αποσυρθώ στον κήπο μου. Θα επανέλθω όμώς ...με εκπλήξεις. :Cool: 

Υ.Γ. Παναγιώτη αν σκεφτείς ότι ένας αγωγός 15cm με διάμετρο 1mm έχει αυτεπαγωγή περίπου 20nH όσο δηλαδή ενά πηνίο μιας σπείρας, καταλαβαίνεις ότι πολλά από αυτά τα μηχανήματα δούλευαν από τύχη.

Εις το επανειδείν.

----------

p.gabr (24-05-12)

----------


## p.gabr

οκ θα περιμενουμε γιωργη

να αφησω και εγω λιγη τροφη με συσκευη για αεροπορικη χρηση
απο την σειρα arc-5
T90-4.jpgT90-6.jpgVHF_ARC-5_schematic.png

καπως ετσι ειναι το σωστο

http://aafradio.org/flightdeck/arc5-4.htm

Πιστευω να σας αρεσει

----------


## Kostas375

Πολύ ωραίο  *p.gab* 	 !!!!

----------

p.gabr (05-06-12)

----------


## Ακρίτας

Φίλοι, γεια σας και πάλι.

Μπορεί να άργησα λίγο, λόγω  υποχρεώσεων, αλλά δεν ξέχασα το θέμα. Άλλωστε χρωστάμε και μιαν απάντηση στο αρχικό ερώτημα. Λοιπόν από την ενασχόλησή μου με το θέμα κατέληξα τελικά ότι ο μόνος τρόπος για να μάθεις πού βγάζει το μονοπάτι είναι να το περπατήσεις. Άς επιχειρήσουμε λοιπόν μια σχεδίαση ενός ενίσχυτή ισχύος RF με κύκλωμα συντονισμού, ας πούμε ανορθόδοξο, "σειράς". Ανάμεσα στην πληθώρα πληροφοριών που μπορεί να βρει κανείς στο διαδίκτυο, προτίμησα το "ευαγγέλιο" HANBOOK FOR RADIO AMATEURS (ARRL 1994) και συγκεκριμένα τα κεφάλαια:
2. Electrical Fundamentals
3. Radio Design Technique and Language
15. RF Power Amplifiers
τα ίδια δεδομένα περιλαμβάνονται και σε άλλες εκδόσεις, ίσως με διαφορέτική σειρά και κάτω από διαφορετικούς τίτλους.

 Ως υπόθεση εργασίας θα πάρουμε την λυχνία EL84 και για συχνότητα εργασίας θα επιλέξουμε τους 100MHz, μιας και εκεί εμφανίστηκε πριν από αρκετά χρόνια αυτή η συνδεσμολογία. Επιλέγουμε τάξη λειτουργίας τη C, αφού έχουμε διαμόρφωση FM. Αν και ο κατασκευαστής δεν μας δίνει στοιχεία λειτουργίας για την τάξη αυτή η πράξη έχει δείξει ότι με ανοδική τάση 300V έχουμε ένα ανοδικό ρεύμα 40mA.

Πρώτα θα πρέπει να ελέγξουμε τα όρια της λυχνίας. Η συνολική ισχύς που παρέχουμε στη λυχνία είναι 12W. Με μια απόδοση της τάξης C περίπου 75% περιμένουμε μια ισχύ εξόδου περίπου 9W (αυτό βέβαια είναι ουτοπία). Τα υπόλοιπα 3W θα καταλαλωθούν στην άνοδο της λυχνίας ως θερμότητα. Ο κατασκευαστής μας δίνει όριο total power dissipation 12W. Άρα όπως και να έχει το θέμα είμαστε εντός ορίων. Τό όριο ανοδικής τάσης είναι 300V και του ανοδικού ρεύματος 65mA, άρα καλύπτουμε και αυτά τα όρια. Σημειώνεται ότι τα όρια που δίνει ο κατασκευαστής πρέπει να τηρούνται όλα συγχρόνως.

Στο σχήμα 1 δίνεται το θεωρητικό διάγραμμα (μόνο σε ότι αφορά το ανοδικό κύκλωμα).

Συνεχίζεται...

----------

p.gabr (22-06-12)

----------


## Ακρίτας

Στο σχήμα 2 τώρα φαίνεται το ισοδύναμο κύκλωμα του σταδίου. Από αριστερά έχουμε την πηγή τάσης RF, την αντίσταση βέλτιστου φορτίου που υπολογίζεται από τον τύπο RL=Vp/(2*Ip), τη χωρητικότητα της ανόδου της λυχνίας Cpl που είναι 6,5 pF, τις "αδέσποτες" χωρητικότητες από συνδέσεις κλπ. που σαν αισιόδοξοι που είμαστε θα την υπολογισουμε σε 2,5pF, το RFC με τον πυκνωτή απόζευξης, το κύκλωμα εξόδου και τέλος το φορτίο που το θεωρούμε ωμικό με τιμή 50Ω.

Συνεχίζεται...

----------

p.gabr (22-06-12)

----------


## Ακρίτας

Ας το συμμαζέψουμε τώρα λίγο. Τις αδέσποτες χωρητικότητες τις ενσωματώνουμε στη χωρητικότητα της ανόδου, αφού εμφανίζονται παράλληλα και έτσι έχουμε μια χωρητικότητα Cpl = 9pF. Επίσης, επειδή ο πυκνωτής απόζευξης έχει μεγάλη τιμή θεωρούμε ότι βραχυκυκλώνει από πλευράς RF το κάτω μέρος του RFC στη γή. Υπολογίζουμε και την αντίδραση (reactance) του Cpl και του RFC: Xcpl = -177Ω,  Xrfc = 2073Ω. Υπενθυμίζω ότι αναφερόμαστε πάντα σε συχνότητα 100MHz. Έτσι φτάσαμε στο *σχήμα 3*.

Τώρα θα κάνουμε την υπέρβαση. Για κάθε παράλληλο κύκλωμα RC ή LC υπάρχει ένα ισοδύναμο κύκλωμα σειράς που όμως ισχύει για τη συγκεκριμένη συχνότητα (αν η συχνότητα αλλάξει αλλάζουν και οι τιμές των στοιχείων). Μετατρέπουμε λοιπόν το παράλληλο RL-Cpl στο ισοδύναμο σειράς Re-Ce. Οι τύποι υπολογισμού δίνονται στο σχήμα και έχουμε Re=8,33Ω και Χce=-176,48Ω.  Ακόμα, περισσότερο για λόγους αναγνωσιμότητας, θα φέρουμε τούμπα το κύκλωμα εξόδου και φτάνουμε στο *σχήμα 4*.

Τωρα μπορούμε να δούμε τα πράγματα απο διαφορετικές οπτικές. Μπορούμε, για παράδειγμα, να δούμε ένα φίλτρο high pass σε σειρά με ένα rf μετασχηματιστή. Ακόμα, αν "σπάσουμε" τον Cp στα δυο μπορούμε να δούμε ένα T match σε σειρά με ένα rf μετασχηματιστή. Ή ακόμα να αγνοήσουμε το RFC θεωρώντας ότι συνδέεται σε ένα σημείο του κυκλώματος που η σύνθετη αντίσταση είναι πολύ μικρότερη απο αυτή του ιδίου.

Συνεχίζεται...

----------

p.gabr (25-06-12)

----------


## p.gabr

ΓΙΩΡΓΟ
 ΤΑ ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ ΜΟΥ 

Σε παρακολουθω πολυ προσεκτικα , δεν εχω λογια!!!!!!!!!!!

Δεν περιμενα να εξελιχθει τοσο ομορφα και ωραια, μια απλη ερωτηση.Ομως εδω βλεπουμε πραγματικα, οτι εαν υπαρχει καλη διαθεση, συμμετοχη πανω απο ολα,αποψεις οι οποιες να βασισονται σε (λιγο απο βιβλια) και παραπομπες μπορει να βγει κατι ΟΜΟΡΦΟ,ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟ,ΚΑΙ ΔΙΔΑΚΤΙΚΟ



ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΜΜΙΑ ΠΑΡΑΤΗΡΗΣΗ συναιχισε............

----------


## Ακρίτας

Επειδή το να κάνεις πολλαπλασιασμούς και διαιρέσεις με μιγαδικούς αριθμούς από... χόμπυ, με 35 βαθμούς θερμοκρασία, είναι μαζοχισμός ας επιλέξουμε αρχικά (αργότερα βλέπουμε) την τρίτη οπτική. Πριν προχωρήσουμε όμως ας ρίξουμε μια ματιά στο *σχήμα 5*. Εδώ βλέπουμε ότι έχει ξεφυτρώσει μια καινούρια αυτεπαγωγη, η Lse. Στην πραγματικότητα ξέχασα απλώς να τη βάλω στα προηγούμενα σχήματα. Πρόκειτα για την αυτεπαγωγή του αγωγού σύνδεσης της ανόδου με το υπόλοιπο κύκλωμα. Στη δική μου κατασκευή την υπολόγισα στα 40nH. Έτσι έχουμε XLse = 25,1Ω.

Και έτσι φτάσαμε στο *σχήμα 6*.

Εδώ καταλήγουμε σε ένα μετασχηματιστή RF με όλα τα στοιχεία του πρωτεύοντος και του δευτερεύοντος διατεταγμένα σε σειρά. Αυτό μας βολεύει γιατί αν θεωρήσουμε ότι τόσο το πρωτεύον όσο και το δευτερεύον είναι *συντονισμένα* οι υπολογισμοί απλοποιούνται αρκετά. Οι αντιδράσεις των αυτεπαγωγών και των χωρητικοτήτων αθροίζονται αλγεβρικά, όπως επίσης και οι αντιστάσεις. Κανονικά θα πρέπει να υπολογίσουμε και τις ωμικές αντιστάσεις των πηνίων στη συχνότητα εργασίας, σύμφωνα με το skin effect (δηλαδή το unloaded Q) αλλά εμείς θα κάνουμε πάλι τα στραβά μάτια. Άλλωστε εδώ δεν αποσκοπούμε σε μια ακριβή σχεδίαση αλλά μάλλον στη διαμόρφωση μιας μεθοδολογίας. Έτσι έχουμε ένα Rin=Re για το πρωτεύον του μετασχηματιστή μας.

Τώρα πάμε στο *συντελεστή k* (coeffective of coupling, αν το θυμάμαι καλά). Είναι ο συντελεστής αμοιβαίας επαγωγής των πηνίων. Η μέγιστη τιμή που μπορεί να πάρει είναι το 1 όμως σε πηνία αέρος η τιμή του κυμαίνεται από 0,4 έως 0,6 και σπανίως 0,7. Εμείς θα παρουμε την τιμή *0,5*.

Στον πυκνωτή συντονισμού του πρωτεύοντος που είναι ο Cp θα βάλουμε μια μέση τιμή 15pF. Αφού έχουμε συντονισμό στο πρωτεύον οι συνολική αντδραση των χωρητικοτήτων (που τη γνωρίζουμε πλέον) είναι ίση και αντίθετη με την αντίδραση της αυτεπαγωγής. Εξ αυτού υπολογίζουμε το πηνίο του πρωτευοντος:
XLp=257,38Ω, Lp=410nH.

Φτάνουμε λοιπόν στις σχέσεις *Α* και *Β* που είναι ισοδύναμες. Υπενθυμίζω ότι θεωρούμε πάντα τόσο το πρωτεύον όσο και το δευτερεύον συντονισμένα. Τα Q που εμφανίζονται στη σχέση Β είναι το loaded Q του πρωτεύοντος και του δευτερεύοντος αντίστοιχα. Εμείς θα πάρουμε τη σχέση Β που είναι πιο πρακτική. Αφού υπολογίσουμε το Qp=30,89 στη συνέχεια υπολογίζουμε το Qs=0,13 (μη σας τρομάζει το νούμερο) και εξ αυτού το Xs που είναι η αντίδραση τόσο της αυτεπαγωγής όσο και της χωρητικότητας του δευτερεύοντος αφού έχουμε συντονισμό. Έτσι έχουμε 
Xs=6,47Ω, Ls=11nH και Cs=120pF (αυτό το τελευταίο με χαλάει λίγο εδώ που τα λέμε αλλά τόσο βγαίνει).

Συνεχίζεται...

----------

αθικτον (05-08-12)

----------


## Ακρίτας

Καταλήγοντας.

Στα σχήματα έχω παραλείψει ενδιάμεσους υπολογισμούς για οικονομία χώρου. Αντιδράσεις, αυτεπαγωγές κλπ, υπολογίστηκαν με calculators που υπάρχουν στο διαδίκτυο. Μην περιμένετε να καταλάβετε τη σχεδίαση μόνο απο αυτήν την παρουσίαση, είναι απαραίτητη η μελέτη της βιβλιογραφίας. *Τελικά στο κύκλωμα εξόδου δεν έχει σημασία η σύνδεσή του, προκειμένου να επιτευχθεί η προσαρμογή των αντιστάσεων, αλλά οι τιμες των Xp, Xs και k, αυτή νομίζω είναι η απάντηση στο αρχικό ερώτημα*.
Τέλος, σίγουρα δεν είναι η ακριβέστερη σχεδίαση, ούτε η πιο σωστή, νομίζω όμως ότι είναι μέσα στο πνεύμα της μεθοδολογίας σχεδίασης ενός σταδίου ισχύος RF όπως τουλάχιστον παρουσιάζεται στα βιβλία της ARRL, που ας μη μας διαφεύγει ότι είναι *ερασιτεχνικά* εγχειρίδια.

Να είστε όλοι καλά.

Παναγιώτη έγραφα και δεν είδα το σχόλιό σου να είσαι καλά.

----------

SRF (26-06-12)

----------


## Μηλων

Μπορει να ειναι και μια γραμμη με συντονισμο και να ειναι ισοδυναμη με παραλληλο lc!

Τωρα ειναι l/4 ή l/2 μαλλων λ/4 σε βραχηκυκλωση, αλλα και λ/2 το ιδιο πιθανο.

για το l c σε σειρα στην ανοδο λεω.

----------


## p.gabr

> Μπορει να ειναι και μια γραμμη με συντονισμο και να ειναι ισοδυναμη με παραλληλο lc!
> 
> Τωρα ειναι l/4 ή l/2 μαλλων λ/4 σε βραχηκυκλωση, αλλα και λ/2 το ιδιο πιθανο.
> 
> για το l c σε σειρα στην ανοδο λεω.



Γιαννη στα μηνυματα σου,για να καταλαβει ο αλλος τι ενοεις και που αναφερεσαι,πρεπει να εχει σπουδασει στενογραφια

Συγνωμη γιατην παρατηρηση αλλα ,προσπαθησε να εισαι πιο αναλυτικος σε οτι αναφερεσαι

τωρα εαν αποκωδικοποιησα σωστα αυτο που θες, στο δινω

SAVE0262.jpg


ΑΦΟΡΑ ΤΗΝ ΣΥΜΠΕΡΙΦΟΡΑ ΑΝΟΙΚΤΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΚΛΕΙΣΤΩΝ ΓΡΑΜΜΩΝ,αναλογα με το μηκος κυμματος


Μην ξεχνας οτι και οι κοιλοτητες που χρησιμοποιουνται σε πολυ υψηλες συχνοτητες ,ειναι συντονισμενες γραμμες

----------

SRF (16-08-12)

----------


## Μηλων

ναι αυτο με την λ/4 κλειστη δηλαδη περνουμε την ισοδυναμη l και c της γραμμης και την βαζουμε για φορτιο στην ανοδο.

το κανει αυτο για να αποφυγει το θετικο δυναμικο στον πυκ. και το χερι του χειρηστη.

----------


## FM 25

Παναγιώτη (p.gabr) καλημέρα. Τα ερωτήματα σου είναι πάντα ενδιαφέροντα και διαχρονικά.
Τώρα τα κυκλώματα σειράς (σχήμα ε) και παράλληλα (σχήμα στ) τα συναντάμαι στο βιβλίο του Κόμπου που ανέβασε ο Δημήτρης (τρελός επιστήμονας) αν δε κάνω λάθος, ΠΟΜΠΟΣ ΔΙΑΜΟΡΦΟΣΕΩΣ ΠΛΑΤΟΥΣ (ΑΜ) στην ενότητα ΚΥΚΛΩΜΑΤΑ ΣΥΝΤΟΝΙΣΜΟΎ ΤΗΣ ΑΝΟΔΟΥ (σελίδα 39 παράλληλο-σελίδα 40 σειράς). Φυσικά δεν κάνει λεπτομερής περιγραφή αλλά ως κυκλώματα τα αναφέρει έστω και περιγραφικά. 
Είδα ο Γιώργος (SRF) αρέσκεται στις μετατροπές κυκλωμάτων και είπα να αφθερετήσω και εγώ λίγο με το δικό του παράλληλο κύκλωμα.20161023_155051.jpg20161023_155144.jpgΌταν έφθασα στο σχήμα β που μοιάζει με ένα π με επαγωγική έξοδο ας πούμε, λέω κάτι μου θημίζει. Ναι μου θύμισε αυτό 20161023_155325.jpgτύπου L από το βιβλίο του Παπακωνσταντίνου.
Αναφέρθηκε πιο πάνω ότι η RFC για τα φμ είναι 3μΗ. Εγώ γιατί την μετράω 15 μΗ; Επίσης την είδα και σε ένα ξένο σαιτ να την εχει 15 μΗ (οχι οτι λέει κάτι αυτό). Μήπως επειδή είναι μικρή η αυτεπαγωγή δεν την μετραέι σωστά το όργανο;

----------

